# Metterci una pietra (lapide) sopra



## feather (5 Novembre 2013)

Ma perché non riesco a metterci una pietra sopra?
Probabilmente per la mia ex amante funzionava proprio come dice il conte. Per lei era l'emozione dell'avventura, niente di più.
Ora che ha visto che rischiava di rimetterci il matrimonio ha tirato i remi in barca. Almeno per il momento.
Ma io? Perché casso sto qua a struggermi? Mi manca da morire, penso sempre a lei. Ma perché??
Eppure capisco come stanno le cose. Ma per me, forse, e sottolineo forse, lei era il biglietto d'uscita da una vita che mi va stretta. Lei era l'opportunità di stravolgere tutto, di cambiare radicalmente tutto, vita, matrimonio, casa, tutto. Un mondo nuovo pieno di novità e opportunità invece di un tranquillo e prevedibilissimo tran tran che mi va strettissimo.

Che casino. 

Perché pur capendo tutto questo continuo a stare male?

P.S.: Se non avete da dire nulla più di "sei un piagnone scassapalle" preferisco il silenzio, grazie.


----------



## sienne (5 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Ma perché non riesco a metterci una pietra sopra?
> Probabilmente per la mia ex amante funzionava proprio come dice il conte. Per lei era l'emozione dell'avventura, niente di più.
> Ora che ha visto che rischiava di rimetterci il matrimonio ha tirato i remi in barca. Almeno per il momento.
> Ma io? Perché casso sto qua a struggermi? Mi manca da morire, penso sempre a lei. Ma perché??
> ...



Ciao 

forse, stai ancora male, perché la vivi come un'occasione persa ... 
un'occasione, che ti è stata tolta, senza che tu abbia potuto fare qualcosa ... 

a volte, quando si "subisce" senza essere stati "agenti" ... 
e la mente e tutto ... è andato oltre quel confine della propria realtà, 
può rimanere molto amare in bocca ... è l'impotenza davanti all'evidenza ... 

sienne


----------



## feather (5 Novembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> un'occasione, che ti è stata tolta, senza che tu abbia potuto fare qualcosa ...


Già... Ma perché è così difficile farsene una ragione? 
Ci sono un sacco di cose che non mi vanno bene così come sono ma non ho difficoltà ad accettarle. Perché questa mi pesa in maniera così insopportabile?


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Ma perché non riesco a metterci una pietra sopra?
> Probabilmente per la mia ex amante funzionava proprio come dice il conte. Per lei era l'emozione dell'avventura, niente di più.
> Ora che ha visto che rischiava di rimetterci il matrimonio ha tirato i remi in barca. Almeno per il momento.
> Ma io? Perché casso sto qua a struggermi? Mi manca da morire, penso sempre a lei. Ma perché??
> ...


Perché ne sei innamorato ... Ciao


----------



## sienne (5 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Già... Ma perché è così difficile farsene una ragione?
> Ci sono un sacco di cose che non mi vanno bene così come sono ma non ho difficoltà ad accettarle. Perché questa mi pesa in maniera così insopportabile?



Ciao

forse, perché tocca una certa ampiezza della tua realtà. 
lo hai assaporato ... e sai quello che ti da e non si limita
ad un aspetto, a una circostanza ... ma comprende quasi tutto. 

perdere una cosa, che neanche si ha avuto in totale ...
può anche portarti ad idealizzare a tal punto una cosa, 
che ti toglie il respiro, perché la vedi come perfetta ... 

Fa attenzione. Forse, ti sta accadendo proprio questo. 
Rimani con i piedi per terra e prova ad immaginarti 
quel tipo di quotidiano, con quelle caratteristiche di 
quella persona tra un paio d'anni ... 
forse, perde un po' di quel brillo ... 

sienne


----------



## feather (5 Novembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Perché ne sei innamorato ... Ciao


Ma non ha senso. Innamorato de che? Questa manco mi scrive più...
Innamorato di un ectoplasma che non esiste? Non mi scrive, non mi tocca, non mi parla.. Sono innamorato di un sogno che ho nella testa. Non di una persona. 
Ma non riesco a capire come ci possa volere così tanto tempo e dolore per scacciare, distruggere uno stupido sogno.
Una volta capito dovrebbe dissolversi nella nebbia di cui è formato... Perché non va così?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Ma perché non riesco a metterci una pietra sopra?
> Probabilmente per la mia ex amante funzionava proprio come dice il conte. Per lei era l'emozione dell'avventura, niente di più.
> Ora che ha visto che rischiava di rimetterci il matrimonio ha tirato i remi in barca. Almeno per il momento.
> Ma io? Perché casso sto qua a struggermi? Mi manca da morire, penso sempre a lei. Ma perché??
> ...


Non stai male tanto per lei, quanto per la tua incapacità di crearti quella nuova vita piena di opportunità e di cose interessanti di cui parli con i tuoi mezzi. Ti rendi conto che deleghi la tua evoluzione a qualcosa/qualcuno che sta fuori da te stesso. Anch'io (e penso chiunque) rendendomi conto di una cosa del genere,piangerei lacrime amare su me stessa, se non altro per il tempo sprecato su un investimento a vuoto durato più di quarant'anni


----------



## feather (5 Novembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Non stai male tanto per lei, quanto per la tua incapacità di crearti quella nuova vita piena di opportunità e di cose interessanti di cui parli con i tuoi mezzi. Ti rendi conto che deleghi la tua evoluzione a qualcosa/qualcuno che sta fuori da te stesso. Anch'io (e penso chiunque) rendendomi conto di una cosa del genere,piangerei lacrime amare su me stessa, se non altro per il tempo sprecato su un investimento a vuoto durato più di quarant'anni


Si e no. 
Sui 35 anni investiti male hai ragione, da vendere. Per questo cerco disperatamente di fare di tutto, dal volontariato, agli sport, agli studi, al cambiare lavoro. Sto cercando in ogni dove una strada... Quella giusta..
Sul delegare.. Non so.. E se fosse stata proprio lei la persona in grado di darmi gli stimoli e il supporto necessari? Davvero posso essere bastevole a me stesso? Da solo?


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Ma non ha senso. Innamorato de che? Questa manco mi scrive più...
> Innamorato di un ectoplasma che non esiste? Non mi scrive, non mi tocca, non mi parla.. Sono innamorato di un sogno che ho nella testa. Non di una persona.
> Ma non riesco a capire come ci possa volere così tanto tempo e dolore per scacciare, distruggere uno stupido sogno.
> Una volta capito dovrebbe dissolversi nella nebbia di cui è formato... Perché non va così?


Ma tu vuoi provare certe emozioni con qualsiasi altra donna o solo con lei? Rispondi a questo così si fa chiarezza


----------



## Ultimo (5 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Ma perché non riesco a metterci una pietra sopra?
> Probabilmente per la mia ex amante funzionava proprio come dice il conte. Per lei era l'emozione dell'avventura, niente di più.
> Ora che ha visto che rischiava di rimetterci il matrimonio ha tirato i remi in barca. Almeno per il momento.
> Ma io? Perché casso sto qua a struggermi? Mi manca da morire, penso sempre a lei. Ma perché??
> ...



A volte penso a Lothar, al suo modo di viversi i rapporti extra, una maniera per evadere godere il sesso,  voltarsi salutare con la manina e bye bye.... Un amante è questo, deve essere questo, ok con tutte le varianti che possono essere educazione rispetto ecc che giocano in un ruolo a se stante in un rapporto extra.

Lei ti ha lasciato, tu ti ritrovi in balia di una vita che ti sta stretta e sembra quasi che questa vita stretta dipenda dalla tua amante. Errore, la tua vita stretta dipende soltanto da te, ti sta stretta? non ami tua moglie? Elimina tutto rifatti una vita rispettando le scelte della tua amante e rispettando una famiglia che ti sta stretta. 

E dire che hai avuto due esempi di donne. Hai voluto prima tua moglie poi l'amante, questo dovrebbe farti capire che non esiste soltanto una donna che può star bene a formare una coppia.


----------



## feather (5 Novembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma tu vuoi provare certe emozioni con qualsiasi altra donna o solo con lei? Rispondi a questo così si fa chiarezza


Eh.. bella domanda, non sono neanche sicuro di come rispondere.
Direi che tendenzialmente vorrei provare quello che ho provato con lei anche con un'altra donna se lei è indisponibile. Il problema è che solo lei mi fa sentire capito, accettato, amato(?) in quel modo.


----------



## Caciottina (5 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Ma non ha senso. Innamorato de che? Questa manco mi scrive più...
> Innamorato di un ectoplasma che non esiste? Non mi scrive, non mi tocca, non mi parla.. Sono innamorato di un sogno che ho nella testa. Non di una persona.
> Ma non riesco a capire come ci possa volere così tanto tempo e dolore per scacciare, distruggere uno stupido sogno.
> Una volta capito dovrebbe dissolversi nella nebbia di cui è formato... Perché non va così?


Innamorato dell idea di lei e di quello che avrebbe potuto fare alla tua vita...proprio cpme hai detto tu. Stravolgimento. Eccitazoone. Tutto nuovo.
Se cose di cui hai veramente bisogno le puoi avere anche senza lei. Il biglietto di uscita lo puoi sempre comprare dive vuoi. Non era lei.


----------



## feather (5 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Hai voluto prima tua moglie poi l'amante, questo dovrebbe farti capire che non esiste soltanto una donna che può star bene a formare una coppia.


Scusa, quest'ultimo passaggio non lo ho capito..


----------



## Ultimo (5 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Scusa, quest'ultimo passaggio non lo ho capito..



Sembra che tu abbia giustamente bisogno di una donna al tuo fianco che riesca a darti quello che cerchi. Hai avuto la compagnia di una moglie, hai avuto la compagnia di un'amante. Hai avuto nel tempo la compagnia di due donne che nel tempo e con le loro modalità che a te sono andate bene, due esempi di ciò che ti ha appagato.


Ora l'amante non puoi averla, la moglie a quanto pare nemmeno, voltare pagina e cercare chi riesce a darti quello che cerchi? 

Ripeto, hai avuto due donne che ti hanno fatto stare bene, questo non ti chiarisce che possono anche altre donne starti bene? quindi comincia d'accapo, rifatti una vita cercando chi riesce a complementare la tua vita.


----------



## feather (5 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sembra che tu abbia giustamente bisogno di una donna al tuo fianco che riesca a darti quello che cerchi. Hai avuto la compagnia di una moglie, hai avuto la compagnia di un'amante. Hai avuto nel tempo la compagnia di due donne che nel tempo e con le loro modalità che a te sono andate bene, due esempi di ciò che ti ha appagato.
> 
> 
> Ora l'amante non puoi averla, la moglie a quanto pare nemmeno, voltare pagina e cercare chi riesce a darti quello che cerchi?
> ...


Non è vero che ho avuto la compagnia dell'amante. Ho avuto la compagnia del sogno di una vita con lei. Ma era appunto un sogno. Non era reale. Ho visto un film, non l'ho vissuto. Ho avuto un assaggio da lei di cosa AVREBBE POTUTO essere. Mai provato come sia in realtà.

Quello che sto cercando di capire è se davvero è una donna di cui ho bisogno o se hanno ragione altri qui che sto cercando la soluzione alla mia vita in una donna quando il problema è altrove.
Al momento non so dove altro trovare quello che cerco, non so se ho bisogno di una donna. Che comunque non c'è. Di un altro lavoro, di un hobby o di cambiare il mio modo di guardare il mondo.
Non sapendo dove andare sto fermo. Se mi muovo ora ho fatto soffrire una donna e mio figlio e mi troverei comunque in mezzo al niente senza sapere da che parte andare.

Proprio la settimana scorsa ho avuto una discussione con mia moglie. Sono andato da una psicologa, mia moglie mi ha chiesto com'è andata e tutto il discorso è uscito fuori. Le ho ribadito che non la amo, che non sono sicuro di avere il diritto di tenerla in un matrimonio con un marito che non la ama....


----------



## Ultimo (5 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Non è vero che ho avuto la compagnia dell'amante. Ho avuto la compagnia del sogno di una vita con lei. Ma era appunto un sogno. Non era reale. Ho visto un film, non l'ho vissuto. Ho avuto un assaggio da lei di cosa AVREBBE POTUTO essere. Mai provato come sia in realtà.
> 
> Quello che sto cercando di capire è se davvero è una donna di cui ho bisogno o se hanno ragione altri qui che sto cercando la soluzione alla mia vita in una donna quando il problema è altrove.
> Al momento non so dove altro trovare quello che cerco, non so se ho bisogno di una donna. Che comunque non c'è. Di un altro lavoro, di un hobby o di cambiare il mio modo di guardare il mondo.
> ...



So che non prenderai le mia parole come offensive, ma a questo punto è come se tu cercassi di tornare indietro e tenere due piedi in una scarpa, questo non ti è più possibile farlo. Prigioniero di un sogno o di un mezzo sogno.


----------



## feather (5 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> So che non prenderai le mia parole come offensive, ma a questo punto è come se tu cercassi di tornare indietro e tenere due piedi in una scarpa, questo non ti è più possibile farlo. Prigioniero di un sogno o di un mezzo sogno.


No infatti, non mi suonano offensive. Mi sembra una semplice opinione, che rispetto.
Sono tornato indietro è vero. Ma io mi rifiuto di rinchiudermi in un sogno. Peraltro morto. E sono conscio che la scarpa in cui sto ha i buchi, non va bene.
Ma cosa fare? Buttare la scarpa..?
Tenere la relazione con mia moglie pur sapendo entrambi che si sta insieme come due amici cooperanti?
Oppure buttare tutto e andare... dove?


----------



## Calipso (5 Novembre 2013)

Perchè sei innamorato delle emozioni che ti dava lei, di lei nel suo modo di trasmetterti determinate sensazioni e soprattutto, e in questo ti capisco a pieno e lo sai, sei innamorato di tutto ciò che non hai potuto vivere con lei, che in questo momento, nella tua testa viene, involontariamente e irrimediabilmente, idealizzato perchè non vissuto e negato.


----------



## feather (5 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> sei innamorato di tutto ciò che non hai potuto vivere con lei, che in questo momento, nella tua testa viene, involontariamente e irrimediabilmente, idealizzato perchè non vissuto e negato.


Purtroppo temo tu abbia tutta la ragione.. Ma come diavolo si spezza questo circolo vizioso e schifoso di idealizzazione che alimenta dolore per il suo stridere con la realtà ben diversa?
Ci sarà pure un modo per romperlo...


----------



## Ultimo (5 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> No infatti, non mi suonano offensive. Mi sembra una semplice opinione, che rispetto.
> Sono tornato indietro è vero. Ma io mi rifiuto di rinchiudermi in un sogno. Peraltro morto. E sono conscio che la scarpa in cui sto ha i buchi, non va bene.
> Ma cosa fare? Buttare la scarpa..?
> Tenere la relazione con mia moglie pur sapendo entrambi che si sta insieme come due amici cooperanti?
> Oppure buttare tutto e andare... dove?



Prova a esaminarti dentro sinceramente, questa tua sicurezza di poter lasciare la moglie e la famiglia è così certa per come la descrivi qua o è soltanto uno sfogo per dei sogni impossibili da realizzare? Se è così e non la smetti di tormentarti finirà che perderai davvero qualcosa d'importante.


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Ma non ha senso. Innamorato de che? Questa manco mi scrive più...
> Innamorato di un ectoplasma che non esiste? Non mi scrive, non mi tocca, non mi parla.. *Sono innamorato di un sogno che ho nella testa. Non di una persona.
> *Ma non riesco a capire come ci possa volere così tanto tempo e dolore per scacciare, distruggere uno stupido sogno.
> Una volta capito dovrebbe dissolversi nella nebbia di cui è formato... Perché non va così?


sì. E la vita è sogno, ecco perchè non possiamo fare a meno di sognare, specie se la realtà che abbiamo davanti non ci piace. Il sogno è un rifugio. Però bisogna rifugiarsi con parsimonia perchè rischiamo che, confrontandola col sogno, la realtà ci sia così invisa da sfuggirle sempre.
La differenza tra la realtà ed il sogno sta fondamentalmente nel fatto che il secondo realizza tutti i nostri desideri sempre... la prima, se la fortuna ci assiste, di rado.


----------



## Calipso (5 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Purtroppo temo tu abbia tutta la ragione.. Ma come diavolo si spezza questo circolo vizioso e schifoso di idealizzazione che alimenta dolore per il suo stridere con la realtà ben diversa?
> Ci sarà pure un modo per romperlo...


In realtà non credo ci sia un modo scientifico... ma posso dirti che perdere un amore è paragonabile ad un lutto e segue, temporalmente a queste cinque fasi: 




_Fase della _negazione_ o del rifiuto_:
_Fase della rabbia_: dopo la negazione iniziano a manifestarsi emozioni forti quali rabbia e paura, che esplodono in tutte le direzioni.
_Fase della contrattazione o del patteggiamento_: in questa fase la persona inizia a verificare cosa è in grado di fare ed in quali progetti può investire la speranza, iniziando una specie di negoziato.
_Fase della depressione_: rappresenta un momento in cui si inizia a prendere consapevolezza della perdita che si sta subendo  ed il livello di sofferenza aumenta.
_Fase dell’accettazione_: quando si ha avuto modo di elaborare quanto sta succedendo intorno e si arriva ad un’accettazione della propria condizione.
 


Tu... secondo me sei ancora alla prima fase...ed è umano....


----------



## feather (5 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Prova a esaminarti dentro sinceramente, questa tua sicurezza di poter lasciare la moglie e la famiglia è così certa per come la descrivi qua o è soltanto uno sfogo per dei sogni impossibili da realizzare? Se è così e non la smetti di tormentarti finirà che perderai davvero qualcosa d'importante.


Ehhh... domanda da 100 milioni di $. Sono quelle cose che finché non ci provi non lo saprai mai davvero. 
Per mia moglie non provo nulla se non una immensa gratitudine, di questo credo di essere certo.
L'idea però di non vedere più mio figlio come ora.... non è una cosa che sia disposto a dar via tanto facilmente. Quando avevo il sentore di una vita di coppia appagante con l'amante.. Quel sentire ripagava del prezzo, pur altissimo di vedere meno mio figlio. Ora che questa contropartita non esiste più... 
Ma mia moglie non mi manca, non la cerco quando non c'è, se sono via per lavoro non ne sento la mancanza, non mi manca il parlarle, il vederla..

Non sono sicuro di averti risposto....


----------



## Calipso (5 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Ehhh... domanda da 100 milioni di $. Sono quelle cose che finché non ci provi non lo saprai mai davvero.
> Per mia moglie non provo nulla se non una immensa gratitudine, di questo credo di essere certo.
> L'idea però di non vedere più mio figlio come ora.... non è una cosa che sia disposto a dar via tanto facilmente. Quando avevo il sentore di una vita di coppia appagante con l'amante.. *Quel sentire ripagava del prezzo, pur altissimo di vedere meno mio figlio. Ora che questa contropartita non esiste più...
> *Ma mia moglie non mi manca, non la cerco quando non c'è, se sono via per lavoro non ne sento la mancanza, non mi manca il parlarle, il vederla..
> ...



Ecco, questo però forse è davvero un pò esagerato.. dai Feath... nulla e nessuno sono contrattabili/barattabili con un figlio... 
io davo per scontato che tua moglie, per come la descrivi, non ti avrebbe mai impedito di vedere il vostro bimbo....


----------



## feather (5 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Tu... secondo me sei ancora alla prima fase...ed è umano....


Prego iddio (anche se sono ateo) che tu abbia torto... Quando tempo ancora devo stare così di merda?? Non può durare così a lungo.. Non sarebbe giusto.
Un'annetto di relazione e due di lutto?? Non può essere.. Non deve essere....


----------



## Ultimo (5 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Ehhh... domanda da 100 milioni di $. Sono quelle cose che finché non ci provi non lo saprai mai davvero.
> Per mia moglie non provo nulla se non una immensa gratitudine, di questo credo di essere certo.
> L'idea però di non vedere più mio figlio come ora.... non è una cosa che sia disposto a dar via tanto facilmente. Quando avevo il sentore di una vita di coppia appagante con l'amante.. Quel sentire ripagava del prezzo, pur altissimo di vedere meno mio figlio. Ora che questa contropartita non esiste più...
> Ma mia moglie non mi manca, non la cerco quando non c'è, se sono via per lavoro non ne sento la mancanza, non mi manca il parlarle, il vederla..
> ...



Se hai notato nelle risposte che ti ho dato cambio aspetto e vedute, lo faccio per seguirti per capire e eventualmente assieme arrivare a qualcosa, quindi anche adesso è lo stesso: Hai provato a parlarle di coppia aperta? hai provato a pensarti in questo ruolo? 

Perchè ti scrivo questo? perchè se tu mi scrivi che quando stavi con l'amante riuscivi a gestirti una vita soddisfacente, perchè non creare quelle alternative che se stanno bene anche a tua moglie possono dare struttura a un qualcosa di vostro?


----------



## feather (5 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Ecco, questo però forse è davvero un pò esagerato.. dai Feath... nulla e nessuno sono contrattabili/barattabili con un figlio...
> io davo per scontato che tua moglie, per come la descrivi, non ti avrebbe mai impedito di vedere il vostro bimbo....


Ma infatti, non credo neanche io. Ma non vivendo lì è ovvio che non lo puoi vedere come vivendoci insieme..
Lo so che metterla giù come baratto fa schifo, ma come la vuoi mettere... Per avere qualcosa devi sempre pagarne il prezzo.
Per vivere con la mia amante ero disposto a pagare questo prezzo, lei lo valeva. Ma per lei io non lo valevo. Non ha voluto pagare alcunché per avermi. Non ne valevo il prezzo.


----------



## feather (5 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Se hai notato nelle risposte che ti ho dato cambio aspetto e vedute, lo faccio per seguirti per capire e eventualmente assieme arrivare a qualcosa, quindi anche adesso è lo stesso: Hai provato a parlarle di coppia aperta? hai provato a pensarti in questo ruolo?
> 
> Perchè ti scrivo questo? perchè se tu mi scrivi che quando stavi con l'amante riuscivi a gestirti una vita soddisfacente, perchè non creare quelle alternative che se stanno bene anche a tua moglie possono dare struttura a un qualcosa di vostro?


Di fatto già lo siamo. Lei sa che non la amo e che esiste la possibilità che un giorno mi innamori di una e sa anche che la vorrei vedere felice con un uomo che la ama.
Lei ha deciso che preferisce rimanere dov'è. Ma i rischi esistono per entrambi e lo sa anche lei.

Io quando stavo con l'amante stavo pure peggio di adesso, non gentivo affatto una vita soddisfacente, tutto il contrario.
Volevo una vita con lei.. E questo desiderio urtava tremendamente contro la realtà.. Il dolore era lancinante. Non scherzo, stavo molto peggio di adesso. E adesso sto di merda.


----------



## Calipso (5 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Prego iddio (anche se sono ateo) che tu abbia torto... Quando tempo ancora devo stare così di merda?? Non può durare così a lungo.. Non sarebbe giusto.
> Un'annetto di relazione e due di lutto?? Non può essere.. Non deve essere....


No! ma secondo me superata la negazione..è tutta in discesa... guarda che se ci ragioni è finita da poco tra di voi se calcoliamo l'intensità con la quale tu l'hai vissuta...


----------



## Ultimo (5 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Di fatto già lo siamo. Lei sa che non la amo e che esiste la possibilità che un giorno mi innamori di una e sa anche che la vorrei vedere felice con un uomo che la ama.
> Lei ha deciso che preferisce rimanere dov'è. Ma i rischi esistono per entrambi e lo sa anche lei.
> 
> Io quando stavo con l'amante stavo pure peggio di adesso, non gentivo affatto una vita soddisfacente, tutto il contrario.
> Volevo una vita con lei.. E questo desiderio urtava tremendamente contro la realtà.. Il dolore era lancinante. Non scherzo, stavo molto peggio di adesso. E adesso sto di merda.



Minchia..! devo dire che stavolta o ho letto male oppure davvero non so più che pesci pigliare. Dico ma rasserenarsi lasciando i sogni ai sogni e tranquillizzarsi senza cercare altro che un po di pace interiore no?


----------



## feather (5 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> tranquillizzarsi senza cercare altro che un po di pace interiore no?


Se ne fossi capace..
Come la trovi la pace interiore..? È come se mancasse qualcosa.. La vita non può essere un lavoro ripetitivo, alzarsi, lavorare per qualcuno, mangia la pagnotta, vai a dormire.. ti rialzi.. Ma perché ti rialzi la mattina?
E non dirmi per il figlio. Uno senza figli si dovrebbe quindi amazzare?
No, ci dev'essere qualcosa che da il senso... E devo trovarlo...
Pensavo che fosse il crescere con una compagna al fianco. Ma questa compagna non esiste... Quindi...?


----------



## Ultimo (5 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Se ne fossi capace..
> Come la trovi la pace interiore..? È come se mancasse qualcosa.. La vita non può essere un lavoro ripetitivo, alzarsi, lavorare per qualcuno, mangia la pagnotta, vai a dormire.. ti rialzi.. Ma perché ti rialzi la mattina?
> E non dirmi per il figlio. Uno senza figli si dovrebbe quindi amazzare?
> No, ci dev'essere qualcosa che da il senso... E devo trovarlo...
> Pensavo che fosse il crescere con una compagna al fianco. Ma questa compagna non esiste... Quindi...?



Come si trova la pace interiore? Intanto se hai un lavoro dovresti cominciare a ringraziare che c'è l'hai.

Poi tutto è soggettivo, io ad esempio ho gli acquari, la moto, la pesca, le piante che coltivo assieme a mio figlio il grande, ho un bar che mi aspetta con dei posti a sedere dove poter sorseggiare un caffè e rilassarmi, ho dei viali dove passeggiare guardare giocare, ho degli amici con cui cazzeggiare, ho quello che la vita offre, ho quello che imparato e che gestisco con piacere, ho anche quei momenti no che se vengono mi fanno gridare, e se c'è da gridare grido. 

Però guarda potrei anche lamentarmi: ormai non faccio più sesso adesso non si può, i figli mi scassano la minchia, la moglie sembra isterica e parla sempre e chiama sempre per qualcosa, mia madre dice che anziana e non può aiutarci con nuovo ( quasi) arrivato, minchia che madre aòò! 
Ah mia sorella mi ha chiamato al telefono dicendo: tua nipote ha bisogno di te vuole fatto un piacere, minchia camurria.... :mrgreen:


----------



## Scaredheart (5 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Ma perché non riesco a metterci una pietra sopra?
> Probabilmente per la mia ex amante funzionava proprio come dice il conte. Per lei era l'emozione dell'avventura, niente di più.
> Ora che ha visto che rischiava di rimetterci il matrimonio ha tirato i remi in barca. Almeno per il momento.
> Ma io? Perché casso sto qua a struggermi? Mi manca da morire, penso sempre a lei. Ma perché??
> ...


io personalmente non penso che lei sia questo... io penso che piano piano, per senso di dovere ti sei lasciato andare alla solita routine, lasciando stare i sentimenti per un pò... una sorta di robot che si alzava, lavorava, mangiava, figlio... ecc... ti sei dimenticato, insieme a tua moglie, di esser un uomo e una donna... finchè però non è arrivata lei, l'amante... e tu ti sei fermato e hai detto"aspetta, ma io ricordo ero un uomo, non è solo questa noiosa routine la vita, ma ci sono emozioni, adrenalina, flirt... " 
solo che poi lei, l'amante, ti ha lasciato nel momento clou, non hai avuto tempo di digerire, tu sei ancora nel vertice di rinascita... lo vedi in lei, ma SOLO perchè tu lo idealizzi, se poi staresti con lei fidati, che oltre la ventata di novità iniziale torneresti alla solita routine. 

Tutto questo per dirti che, io penso, che a prescindere da moglie e amante, che ora non c'entrano nulla, tu ora non hai un IO da metter in coppia, perchè hai perso il tuo "piacere"... ma non lo puoi creare con l'una o con l'altra, lo devi ricreare per te stesso. Forse meglio ritirarsi.... e stare a riflettere da soli. E appena sarai felice della tua vita, sarai pronto a rialzarti. 
Ora lei è l'alibi migliore per crogiolarti nel dolore... quel sogno infranto... ma che credi che anche lei presa come moglie non era noiosa?? magari anche peggio della tua... facile starci bene quando sono ore fugaci, ma una vita insieme saprai che è molto differente! Non idealizzare più, vivi, vivi le emozioni nuovamente e riavvicinati a quel splendido uomo che affrontava la vita col sorriso...


----------



## giorgiocan (5 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Sono innamorato di un sogno che ho nella testa. Non di una persona.
> Ma non riesco a capire come ci possa volere così tanto tempo e dolore per scacciare, distruggere uno stupido sogno.
> Una volta capito dovrebbe dissolversi nella nebbia di cui è formato... Perché non va così?


Credo sia esattamente così, è il suo fantasma a continuare a visitarti. La stessa cosa era successa a me. Che una persona con cui hai avuto intesa, immediatezza, affiatamento, ti lasci quel ricordo di una vita piena. Ma come ti è già stato detto, e sono d'accordo, tu hai visto soltanto un riflesso di quella persona, e il tuo tempo con lei è stato breve. Ripensa al primo anno della tua attuale relazione, ai propositi, agli slanci, alle idee per il futuro, alla voglia di impegnartici.

Il "mio" fantasma è riapparso, nel corso degli anni, trovando a volte uno spiraglio tra i miei ricordi. Riportandomi delle sensazioni, delle fantasie che fanno parte di un momento del mio passato. Ci ho messo molto per capire che quel fantasma sono io, che ero io a dare una forma alle mie sensazioni, a quel che mi muoveva dentro.

Le risorse che ti sembrava di poter mettere in gioco con quella persona, invece, sono ancora tue. Sono sempre state tue. Lei ti ha dato modo di tirare fuori una parte di te, e si è condivisa a sua volta. Ma credo che tu non possa considerare il suo abbandono una privazione. Credo semplicemente che lei abbia visto un limite che non voleva oltrepassare. E questo riguarda non soltanto quella che era la sua vita, ma riguarda te. Ovvero, non voleva con te più di quello che è stato. Che abbia avuto ragione o torto non è nemmeno il punto della questione. Perchè non è su quel che non ti è stato concesso, che mi sembra tu stia "lavorando", ma su quel che è stato. Su ciò che, pur nell'angoscia di un rapporto clandestino nella tua situazione, ti ha fatto scegliere di andare fino in fondo, di concederti quella parentesi, di vivertela.

Credo tu debba accettare che quello che avevi con lei si è concluso, e non tanto perchè ti è stato negato di proseguire, ma perchè è compiuto e basta. Hai esplorato alcune tue potenzialità, con quell'esperienza, che ancora ti appartengono. Non è detto possano emergere ancora allo stesso modo, non è detto che tu possa trovare un'altra persona a fare da catalizzatore alle stesse sensazioni. Non è detto nemmeno che con lei la cosa potrebbe mai funzionare di nuovo.

Certo, puoi rimetterti a cercare. E' una decisione che devi prendere. Ma devi essere ben certo di aver soppesato bene tutte le implicazioni. Cosa lasceresti e cosa potresti mai trovare. Tieni presente che potresti aver successo dopo un giorno come continuare a cercare per tutta la vita senza trovare mai qualcosa o qualcuno che ti accontenti. Ma credo tu possa ascoltare soltanto te stesso. Prenditi del tempo, visto che ne hai la possibilità. Continua la terapia che hai iniziato, ti darà altro materiale su cui riflettere. Non agire di impulso, non decidere finchè non vedi alcuna soluzione. Lavora ancora su te stesso, lo dico a te come tu l'hai detto a me. Sai che io qualche risultato l'ho avuto, e cercherò di scriverne qui a breve. Il punto è che finchè non puoi essere ragionevolmente certo di poterti fidare del tuo giudizio, c'è ben poco che tu possa pianificare. E anche se l'urgenza che percepisci è tanta, devi resistere e ricominciare muovendo un passo alla volta.

Sei una persona intelligente ed evidentemente capace di usare la testa, so che hai riveduto ogni sfumatura dei tuoi pensieri ed argomenti più e più volte, anche se nonostante questo rimani confuso e turbato. Ma credo tu abbia tutti i mezzi per arrivare ad una decisione: probabilmente adesso alcune strade ti sembrano addirittura impraticabili, quando invece non hai considerato ogni possibilità a mente lucida. Sai qual'è la strada che ho preso io, e sai che ho vissuto una non-vita per mesi, prima di lasciarmi aiutare. Ora penso che se non l'avessi fatto mi sarei negato una grossa possibilità, e avrei sprecato un'opportunità che non sarebbe più capitata. La decisione che prenderai determinerà il tuo futuro: approfitta di qualsiasi strumento tu abbia a disposizione.

Ovviamente, come sai, sono a tua disposizione anche via MP.


----------



## giorgiocan (5 Novembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Tutto questo per dirti che, io penso, che a prescindere da moglie e amante, che ora non c'entrano nulla, tu ora non hai un IO da metter in coppia, perchè hai perso il tuo "piacere"... ma non lo puoi creare con l'una o con l'altra, lo devi ricreare per te stesso. Forse meglio ritirarsi.... e stare a riflettere da soli. E appena sarai felice della tua vita, sarai pronto a rialzarti.


Verde mio.


----------



## Calipso (5 Novembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> io personalmente non penso che lei sia questo... io penso che piano piano, per senso di dovere ti sei lasciato andare alla solita routine, lasciando stare i sentimenti per un pò... una sorta di robot che si alzava, lavorava, mangiava, figlio... ecc... ti sei dimenticato, insieme a tua moglie, di esser un uomo e una donna... finchè però non è arrivata lei, l'amante... e tu ti sei fermato e hai detto"aspetta, ma io ricordo ero un uomo, non è solo questa noiosa routine la vita, ma ci sono emozioni, adrenalina, flirt... "
> solo che poi lei, l'amante, ti ha lasciato nel momento clou, non hai avuto tempo di digerire, tu sei ancora nel vertice di rinascita... lo vedi in lei, ma SOLO perchè tu lo idealizzi, se poi staresti con lei fidati, che oltre la ventata di novità iniziale torneresti alla solita routine.
> 
> Tutto questo per dirti che, io penso, che a prescindere da moglie e amante, che ora non c'entrano nulla, tu ora non hai un IO da metter in coppia, perchè hai perso il tuo "piacere"... ma non lo puoi creare con l'una o con l'altra, lo devi ricreare per te stesso. Forse meglio ritirarsi.... e stare a riflettere da soli. E appena sarai felice della tua vita, sarai pronto a rialzarti.
> Ora lei è l'alibi migliore per crogiolarti nel dolore... quel sogno infranto... ma che credi che anche lei presa come moglie non era noiosa?? magari anche peggio della tua... facile starci bene quando sono ore fugaci, ma una vita insieme saprai che è molto differente! Non idealizzare più, vivi, vivi le emozioni nuovamente e riavvicinati a quel splendido uomo che affrontava la vita col sorriso...



Piace molto!.... Io sto ad alti e bassi e tu?


----------



## Etrusco (5 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> ?..
> Per vivere con la mia amante ero disposto a pagare questo prezzo, lei lo valeva. Ma per lei io non lo valevo. Non ha voluto pagare alcunché per avermi. Non ne valevo il prezzo.


Anche questa e' una chiave di lettura del tuo stato d'animo. C'era una donna che ti ha fatto sentire UOMO, desiderato, voluto, amato.....è poi? La stessa donna ti ha respinto. Sei volato dalle stelle fin giu alle stalle!
So bene come ci si sente, ne abbiamo parlato. Ma anche questo "rifiuto" contribuisce a dare amarezza.

io solo ora capisco il detto "in amore vince chi scappa" ..... Se tu, sapendo dell'imminente fine del vs rapporto, l'avessi mollata per primo (e lasciam perdere che non avresti avuto il pelo per lasciarla), forse oggi ti sentiresti, se non meglio, almeno meno sprofondato nella emme.

sai cosa può' consolarti? Che tu hai fatto tutto quello che era in tuo potere per vivere quel rapporto, e lei no.
tu non avrai rimpianti, non ne potrai mai avere, hai dato tutto quello che potevi dare....lei no. Consolati pensando che forse, un giorno, lei penserà' a voi (e fidati, lo farà') forse pentendo si di non aver fatto quello che forse la paura non le ha permesso di fare.

pensa a quel momento e guarda avanti. Pessima consolazione, lo so, ma anche lei soffrirà e se il pensiero del suo dolore per un voi che non c e stato ti fa star meglio, continua a pensarla, non ti fai che del bene (a Roma si dice....ricorso l'amore con l'aglietto!!!)

storia simile alla tua, momento umorale simile al tuo, atteggiamento femminile uguale.....cazzo se so quanto fa male. Solo adesso riesco a dormire senza svegliarmi la notte a pensarla.......ti capisco. Non so tra quanto, ma vedrai che passerà.
:smile:
........


----------



## Sole (5 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Si e no.
> Sui 35 anni investiti male hai ragione, da vendere. Per questo cerco disperatamente di fare di tutto, dal volontariato, agli sport, agli studi, al cambiare lavoro. Sto cercando in ogni dove una strada... Quella giusta..
> Sul delegare.. Non so.. E se fosse stata proprio lei la persona in grado di darmi gli stimoli e il supporto necessari? *Davvero posso essere bastevole a me stesso? Da solo?*


Secondo me questa domanda non ha molto senso 

Ci sono persone solitarie, che non si legano se non in modo parziale alle altre. E bastano a se stesse. Ma poi non è detto che anche loro non abbiano le loro manie, le loro piccole dipendenze, le loro compulsioni. Tutti noi abbiamo la nostra stampella, che sia il fumo, il lavoro, lo sport o il sesso fine a se stesso.

Altre persone si innamorano e trovano nel loro partner una fetta importante di felicità. Uno stimolo. Una strada. Non è mica una brutta cosa.
I legami affettivi, anche intensi, sono per alcuni l'essenza stessa della vita.

E' inutile farsi andare bene le ricette che funzionano per altri.

Indipendentemente dal tipo di persona che sei tu, io credo che vivere una relazione sentimentale infelice e insoddisfacente sia pesante. Puoi anche rivoltare la tua vita come un calzino, cambiare lavoro, trovare passioni, fare i salti mortali per stare bene con te stesso. Ma alla fine se torni a casa e vorresti stare con un'altra donna, la cruda realtà è che vivi una vita che non è la tua, che indossi un abito che ti va stretto.

Questo è il nodo. E penso che per te, data la situazione, sia inevitabile convivere con questo malessere, che magari deriva anche da una tua tendenza interiore verso la malinconia e la sofferenza, certo. Ma che nasce sicuramente da una situazione oggettivamente frustrante.

Che poi questa situazione tu l'abbia scelta e voluta, è un dato importante con cui, prima o poi, dovrai fare i conti.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Purtroppo temo tu abbia tutta la ragione.. Ma come diavolo si spezza questo circolo vizioso e schifoso di idealizzazione che alimenta dolore per il suo stridere con la realtà ben diversa?
> Ci sarà pure un modo per romperlo...





feather ha detto:


> Ehhh... domanda da 100 milioni di $. Sono quelle cose che finché non ci provi non lo saprai mai davvero.
> Per mia moglie non provo nulla se non una immensa gratitudine, di questo credo di essere certo.
> L'idea però di non vedere più mio figlio come ora.... non è una cosa che sia disposto a dar via tanto facilmente. Quando avevo il sentore di una vita di coppia appagante con l'amante.. Quel sentire ripagava del prezzo, pur altissimo di vedere meno mio figlio. Ora che questa contropartita non esiste più...
> Ma mia moglie non mi manca, non la cerco quando non c'è, se sono via per lavoro non ne sento la mancanza, non mi manca il parlarle, il vederla..
> ...





feather ha detto:


> Ma infatti, non credo neanche io. Ma non vivendo lì è ovvio che non lo puoi vedere come vivendoci insieme..
> Lo so che metterla giù come baratto fa schifo, ma come la vuoi mettere... Per avere qualcosa devi sempre pagarne il prezzo.
> Per vivere con la mia amante ero disposto a pagare questo prezzo, lei lo valeva. Ma per lei io non lo valevo. Non ha voluto pagare alcunché per avermi. Non ne valevo il prezzo.


Sono stata un po' senza leggerti ma pur essendo avanzato nel tuo percorso di consapevolezza hai ancora lo stesso punto fermo: te. Sei costantemente alla ricerca di una gratificazione personale.
L'amante ti dava quella gratificazione, tuo figlio in parte. In ogni caso consideri sempre i tuoi bisogni e il loro soddisfacimento al centro della tua vita.
Lo sai, vero, che tuo figlio crescendo si allontanerà sempre più da te?
Non sto dicendo che puoi allontanartene perché tanto perderai quello che lui rappresenta ora, sto dicendo il contrario ovvero che devi trovare la strada per risolvere questa prospettiva rivolta, come si suol dire, sul tuo ombelico.
E' una buona cosa fare un percorso con uno psicologo. Non penso che sia opportuno però né per te né per lei parlarne con tua moglie, scaricando su di lei emozioni, frustrazioni suscitati dalle sedute. E' un po' come andare a correre per dimagrire e mettere a dieta il partner .


----------



## feather (6 Novembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> tu ora non hai un IO da metter in coppia, perchè hai perso il tuo "piacere"... ma non lo puoi creare con l'una o con l'altra, lo devi ricreare per te stesso. *Forse meglio ritirarsi.... e stare a riflettere da soli. E appena sarai felice della tua vita, sarai pronto a rialzarti. *
> Ora lei è l'alibi migliore per crogiolarti nel dolore... quel sogno infranto... ma che credi che anche lei presa come moglie non era noiosa?? magari anche peggio della tua... facile starci bene quando sono ore fugaci, ma una vita insieme saprai che è molto differente! Non idealizzare più, vivi, vivi le emozioni nuovamente e riavvicinati a quel splendido uomo che affrontava la vita col sorriso...


Bellissimo quanto hai scritto, l'ho messo da parte insieme ad altri post che mi hanno colpito.

Però è difficilissimo separare l'ideale che ho in testa dalla realtà. Si mescolano e confondono in maniera così perfetta...
È un po' quello che sto cercando di fare in effetti. C'è qualcosa che non va, solo che non so bene cosa ma so che non lo risolverà la mia ex amante e nessun altra donna. Quindi devo per forza trovare una soluzione che si basi solo su di me.


----------



## feather (6 Novembre 2013)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Credo semplicemente che lei abbia visto un limite che non voleva oltrepassare. E questo riguarda non soltanto quella che era la sua vita, ma riguarda te. Ovvero, non voleva con te più di quello che è stato.


Ed è quello che mi fa sentire una caramella mezza masticata e sputata.



giorgiocan ha detto:


> Che abbia avuto ragione o torto non è nemmeno il punto della questione. Perchè non è su quel che non ti è stato concesso, che mi sembra tu stia "lavorando", ma su quel che è stato. Su ciò che, pur nell'angoscia di un rapporto clandestino nella tua situazione, ti ha fatto scegliere di andare fino in fondo, di concederti quella parentesi, di vivertela.
> 
> Credo tu debba accettare che quello che avevi con lei si è concluso, e non tanto perchè ti è stato negato di proseguire, ma perchè è compiuto e basta.


Ma come quasi sempre accade quando una relazione si chiude. Si è compiuta solo per uno dei due. Raramente per entrambi. La cosa era conclusa PER LEI. Io ero, come ha detto, nel clou della rinacita.. E sono caduto dalle stelle in una vasca biologica. E sto cercando di nuotare per tornare a riva. Ma le stelle ora sembrano così lontane e irraggiungibili..



giorgiocan ha detto:


> Certo, puoi rimetterti a cercare. E' una decisione che devi prendere. Ma devi essere ben certo di aver soppesato bene tutte le implicazioni. Cosa lasceresti e cosa potresti mai trovare. Tieni presente che potresti aver successo dopo un giorno come continuare a cercare per tutta la vita senza trovare mai qualcosa o qualcuno che ti accontenti.


Infatti, se stavo a cercare la donna che mi porta lassù.. La starei ancora cercando. Per questo mi ero "seduto" su una famiglia tranquilla.



giorgiocan ha detto:


> probabilmente adesso alcune strade ti sembrano addirittura impraticabili, quando invece non hai considerato ogni possibilità a mente lucida.


Il punto è che non so qual'è la strada che mi porterà a uno stato di pienezza. Più che impraticabili le strade mi sono tutte ingnote, non so quale prendere. E prenderne una a caso vuol dire distruggere una famiglia senza neanche sapere di preciso per cosa. Per un tentativo alla cieca..?


----------



## feather (6 Novembre 2013)

Etrusco ha detto:


> Pessima consolazione, lo so, ma anche lei soffrirà e se il pensiero del suo dolore per un voi che non c e stato ti fa star meglio, continua a pensarla, non ti fai che del bene (a Roma si dice....ricorso l'amore con l'aglietto!!!)
> 
> storia simile alla tua, momento umorale simile al tuo, atteggiamento femminile uguale.....cazzo se so quanto fa male. Solo adesso riesco a dormire senza svegliarmi la notte a pensarla.......ti capisco. Non so tra quanto, ma vedrai che passerà.
> :smile:
> ........


Si, magra consolazione. Anche perché è tutto da vedere che lei si guarderà indietro al "noi" che poteva essere e non è stato. Magari tra qualche anno lei la vedrà come un'avventura di cui aveva bisogno e che si è compiuta come dice Giorgio.
Solo che si è compiuta solo per lei e col cerino in mano siamo rimasti noi.

Sembriamo due sfigati con il cerino in mano in effetti. Averlo saputo prima, ma lo so per la prossima volta, prima di lasciarsi andare all'amore meglio pensarci 1000 volte e poi aspettare ancora. Se sbagli il colpo il prezzo da pagare è salatissimo.


----------



## feather (6 Novembre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Che poi questa situazione tu l'abbia scelta e voluta, è un dato importante con cui, prima o poi, dovrai fare i conti.


Ecco, questo è un passaggio interessante sul quale mi piacerebbe spendessi qualche parola in più.
L'ho scelta e voluta? In che senso? E quali conti ci posso mai fare con qualcosa che ormai è fatto?


----------



## lolapal (6 Novembre 2013)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Credo sia esattamente così, è il suo fantasma a continuare a visitarti. La stessa cosa era successa a me. Che una persona con cui hai avuto intesa, immediatezza, affiatamento, ti lasci quel ricordo di una vita piena. Ma come ti è già stato detto, e sono d'accordo, tu hai visto soltanto un riflesso di quella persona, e il tuo tempo con lei è stato breve. Ripensa al primo anno della tua attuale relazione, ai propositi, agli slanci, alle idee per il futuro, alla voglia di impegnartici.
> 
> Il "mio" fantasma è riapparso, nel corso degli anni, trovando a volte uno spiraglio tra i miei ricordi. Riportandomi delle sensazioni, delle fantasie che fanno parte di un momento del mio passato. Ci ho messo molto per capire che quel fantasma sono io, che ero io a dare una forma alle mie sensazioni, a quel che mi muoveva dentro.
> 
> ...


:up:
Ciao Giorgio!
:bacio:


----------



## feather (6 Novembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono stata un po' senza leggerti ma pur essendo avanzato nel tuo percorso di consapevolezza hai ancora lo stesso punto fermo: te. Sei costantemente alla ricerca di una gratificazione personale.
> L'amante ti dava quella gratificazione, tuo figlio in parte. In ogni caso consideri sempre i tuoi bisogni e il loro soddisfacimento al centro della tua vita.
> Lo sai, vero, che tuo figlio crescendo si allontanerà sempre più da te?
> Non sto dicendo che puoi allontanartene perché tanto perderai quello che lui rappresenta ora, sto dicendo il contrario ovvero che devi trovare la strada per risolvere questa prospettiva rivolta, come si suol dire, sul tuo ombelico.
> E' una buona cosa fare un percorso con uno psicologo. Non penso che sia opportuno però né per te né per lei parlarne con tua moglie, scaricando su di lei emozioni, frustrazioni suscitati dalle sedute. E' un po' come andare a correre per dimagrire e mettere a dieta il partner .


Scusa ma non ti seguo, ma certo che al centro ci sono io e i miei bisogni, al centro della mia vita chi ci dovrebbe essere scusa?
Quello che mi fa schifo è che fosse solo una ricerca di gratificazioni. Pensavo (lo penso ancora) di essere innamorato di lei, non di cercare soddisfacimenti e gratificazioni. Mi hai svalutato l'amore a mero uso e consumo di un bene per il proprio soddisfacimento personale.
Non dico che tu abbia torto, purtroppo potresti benissimo aver ragione.
Dico che mi fa(ccio) schifo per essere più vicino a un animale che mangia la banana perché sente i morsi della fame che a un uomo che ama.
Non so come tu abbia la capacità di mettere in evidenza tutti gli aspetti di me che mi disgustano. Come ci riesci? 

Inoltre non mi è chiaro cosa hai voluto dire citando mio figlio, so benissimo che si allontanerà da me, è un processo di crescita più che normale, mi spaventerei se non lo facesse.
Ma questo cosa c'entra con il mettere al centro i miei bisogni?
So benissimo che quando il figlio sarà grande mi troverò faccia a faccia con una donna che non amo e con cui non ho dialogo. Lo vedo già fin troppo chiaramento adesso.
Anche se ora la situazione è più "leggera", aver chiarito quei punti mi consente di starle vicino senza dover fingere cose che non sono. 
Non ho risolto nulla, ma mi pesa un po' meno.
Lei invece cerca di fare quello che può per riavvicinarmi, fare attività insieme, mi ha proposto di fare terapia di coppia... Ci prova come può..
Anche se mi ha lasciato un po' di stucco che non abbia toccato l'argomento sesso neanche di striscio.

Il topic della seduta dalla psicologa in effetti non l'ho messi sul tavolo io. Lo sai quanto odi rigirare il coltello nella piaga. Tu dici che è vigliaccheria, comunque il risultato è lo stesso.
Lo ha tirato fuori lei. E una volta toccato non è stato possibile evitarlo.


----------



## lolapal (6 Novembre 2013)

*caro feather*

devi dare tempo al tempo...
Se hai cominciato un percorso di lavoro su te stesso (e mi sembra un'ottima idea), non devi avere fretta, devi darti il tempo di capire qual è e dov'è il nodo da sciogliere.
So che è molto appagante struggersi per qualcosa che non si ha, per una situazione che non si è riusciti a vivere ma solo a immaginare. E' facile crogiolarsi nel dolore, quando si è di fondo convinti che non ci si merita la felicità e che, per questo, non la troveremo e avremo mai da quello che abbiamo nella realtà.

Sono convinta che andrà tutto bene, che ce la farai perché sei una persona razionale e intelligente... sei una brava persona e non farai male nè a tua moglie nè a tuo figlio.

Buona giornata!

:abbraccio:


----------



## feather (6 Novembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> sei una brava persona e non farai male nè a tua moglie nè a tuo figlio.
> :


Non per essere sempre quello negativo ma... lo sto già facendo. Del male alla moglie almeno...


----------



## Brunetta (6 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Scusa ma non ti seguo, ma certo che al centro ci sono io e i miei bisogni, al centro della mia vita chi ci dovrebbe essere scusa?
> Quello che mi fa schifo è che fosse solo una ricerca di gratificazioni. Pensavo (lo penso ancora) di essere innamorato di lei, non di cercare soddisfacimenti e gratificazioni. Mi hai svalutato l'amore a mero uso e consumo di un bene per il proprio soddisfacimento personale.
> Non dico che tu abbia torto, purtroppo potresti benissimo aver ragione.
> Dico che mi fa(ccio) schifo per essere più vicino a un animale che mangia la banana perché sente i morsi della fame che a un uomo che ama.
> ...


Anche Madre Teresa e San Francesco cercavano gratificazioni personali. Tutti le cerchiamo. Non so se nonostante non si sia scimmie o perché in fondo lo siamo. Se non fosse così ci si sentirebbe in una condizione di pienezza d'amore anche se non ricambiati.
Non sono aspetti disgustosi di te, sono aspetti che neghi. Per me è molto diverso. C'è chi accetta di essere invidioso o rancoroso o permaloso, tu non accetti di aver bisogno di gratificazioni come tutti.
Quello che intendo facendotelo notare è che tu ricerchi gratificazioni nell'essere compreso e non le trovi nel comprendere (ammesso che tu lo faccia, come tutti eh). E' questo che intendo con il mettere te stesso al centro. E' anche per questo che l'averti fatto notare che tuo figlio si allontanerà ti fa sottolineare che poi resterai solo con tua moglie con non ami. Tuo figlio potrebbe (dovrebbe?) essere il senso della vita proprio perché rappresenta la tua strada per l'eternità e l'allontanamento costituirebbe l'avvio verso l'eternità, il diffondere quello che tu hai saputo darli. Già dare. Se fossero al centro gli altri, tua moglie o tuo figlio o la tua ex amante o anche la coltivazione dei gerani o l'impegno politico o lo studio dell'arpa birmana, la gratificazione la otterresti (come tutti la vogliamo) dando, impegnandoti e non aspettando di ricevere.


----------



## Scaredheart (6 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Piace molto!.... Io sto ad alti e bassi e tu?


Grazie... Io in fase di "scoperta"... di me, delle mie emozioni... dei perchè... :smile:


----------



## Scaredheart (6 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Bellissimo quanto hai scritto, l'ho messo da parte insieme ad altri post che mi hanno colpito.
> 
> Però è difficilissimo separare l'ideale che ho in testa dalla realtà. Si mescolano e confondono in maniera così perfetta...
> È un po' quello che sto cercando di fare in effetti. *C'è qualcosa che non va, solo che non so bene cosa ma so che non lo risolverà la mia ex amante e nessun altra donna. Quindi devo per forza trovare una soluzione che si basi solo su di me.*


Già questo lo vedo come un bellissimo punto di partenza... :up: ti stai interrogando, stai facendo un percorso, che vedrai ti porterà ottimi risultati!  Sono con te, sei un uomo molto profondo, che si sta riscoprendo tale!


----------



## lolapal (6 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Non per essere sempre quello negativo ma... lo sto già facendo. Del male alla moglie almeno...


Guardare in faccia alla realtà può essere doloroso, ma è un dolore che può, alla lunga, essere positivo... IMO


----------



## feather (7 Novembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> sono aspetti che neghi. Per me è molto diverso. C'è chi accetta di essere invidioso o rancoroso o permaloso, tu non accetti di aver bisogno di gratificazioni come tutti.


No che non lo accetto. Perché devo vivere in costante bisogno di qualcosa che viene da fuori? Perché devo vivere da schiavo dei miei bisogni e lavorare per soddisfare un bisogno di gratificazione che, potrebbe anche essere senza fondo, invece di, semplicemente, godermi quello che c'è?
Un conto è essere felice se arriva una gratificazione, un altro è averne BISOGNO. Il secondo caso è, temo, una patologia, è come tale andrebbe curata. 
Per questo non lo accetto. Non sono sicuro di essermi espresso bene. Sembrano sempre le vuote lamentele che tanto mi rimproverate. Speriamo che traspaia quello che davvero intendo.
Io sto male perché lei non c'è. Invece dovrei esserne triste, non annullato. È diverso. Non so se mi spiego...



Brunetta ha detto:


> Quello che intendo facendotelo notare è che tu ricerchi gratificazioni nell'essere compreso e non le trovi nel comprendere (ammesso che tu lo faccia, come tutti eh).


Ma io non ho grandi problemi a capire cosa passa per la testa della gente. Mi viene abbastanza facile. Non ho problemi nel comprendere le persone. Ho problemi perché ho questo bisogno di una donna che si interessi a me e capisca come penso, o meglio che -nonostante- capisca cosa mi gira per la testa si interessi a me. È questo bisogno che non accetto e che ritengo un intralcio tale da rovinare tutto il resto.



Brunetta ha detto:


> E' questo che intendo con il mettere te stesso al centro. E' anche per questo che l'averti fatto notare che tuo figlio si allontanerà ti fa sottolineare che poi resterai solo con tua moglie con non ami. Tuo figlio potrebbe (dovrebbe?) essere il senso della vita proprio perché rappresenta la tua strada per l'eternità e l'allontanamento costituirebbe l'avvio verso l'eternità, il diffondere quello che tu hai saputo darli. Già dare. Se fossero al centro gli altri, tua moglie o tuo figlio o la tua ex amante o anche la coltivazione dei gerani o l'impegno politico o lo studio dell'arpa birmana, la gratificazione la otterresti (come tutti la vogliamo) dando, impegnandoti e non aspettando di ricevere.


Ho scritto un papiro e quando ho finito di scrivere ho capito cosa intendi. 
Trarre soddisfazione dal dare.. E non dal ricevere.. Già.. Ma.. ci sto pensando.. c'è qualcosa di incriccato in quel meccanismo in effetti.
Se faccio qualcosa mi aspetterei della gratitudine e conseguente gratificazione, ma quel grazie può arrivare come no.
Dovrei quindi trarne gratificazione per l'atto in sé. Ma l'atto in sé non è niente di speciale. Non fa la differenza e potrebbe essere fatto come e meglio da chiunque altro. Quindi? La soddisfazione da cosa dovrebbe arrivare? Non dalla gratitudine, non dall'eccezzionalità del gesto e neppure dalla consapevolezza di una cosa ben fatta. Anzi, in buona fede potrei pure fare del male. Quindi? 
Dare cosa? Qualcosa di cui io per primo non sono sicuro della qualità?
Non so, scusa, ci sto ragionando sopra e sono solo pensieri in libertà...


----------



## feather (7 Novembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> sei un uomo molto profondo, che si sta riscoprendo tale!


Già, tanto profondo che mi pare di stare annegandoci dentro....


----------



## Carola (7 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Ma non ha senso. Innamorato de che? Questa manco mi scrive più...
> Innamorato di un ectoplasma che non esiste? Non mi scrive, non mi tocca, non mi parla.. Sono innamorato di un sogno che ho nella testa. Non di una persona.
> Ma non riesco a capire come ci possa volere così tanto tempo e dolore per scacciare, distruggere uno stupido sogno.
> Una volta capito dovrebbe dissolversi nella nebbia di cui è formato... Perché non va così?


forse ti paiiaceva anche l idea di essere innamorato oltre ad esserlo cmq 
ti riempiva la vita di emozioni belle
immagino svegliarsi pensandola e addormentarsi con lei e tutto quello che comporta
succede anche in matrimoni felici
e tu felice invece non lo eri

lei poi ha troncato di brutto  forse dentro di te credi che  la sua sia stata una forzatura un auto imporselo (nulla di + facile)
quindi la speranza rimane li e di conseguenza il pensiero

che fregatura l'innamoramento inq ste situazioni qui


----------



## Carola (7 Novembre 2013)

Non puoi pensare che lei abbia scelto l
Amore x i suoi figli
Hai vissuto una cosa bella che forse ti aiuterà nel capire che no, non eri felice, e da li ripartire x te stesso x tuo figlio
Anche x l a tua futura compagna se non sarà più tua moglie
Forse davvero certe persone capitano nella nostra vita x portare cmq dei cambiamenti, anche qnd se ne vanno e a noi fa un male cane accettarlo

Prova a vederla così
Rialzati
Mi sembri un uomo profondo sensibile
Che non vuole accontentarsi
Allora reagisci!! Forza !


----------



## feather (7 Novembre 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> forse ti paiiaceva anche l idea di essere innamorato oltre ad esserlo cmq
> ti riempiva la vita di emozioni belle
> immagino svegliarsi pensandola e addormentarsi con lei e tutto quello che comporta


Comporta un male cane. Ora va un po' meglio, ma nell'ultimo anno mi svegliavo alle 3 di notte e non dormivo più. E questo quando ancora mi scriveva e ci si vedeva.
Ora riesco ad addormentarmi e dormire almeno fino alle sei e mezza proprio perché riesco a non pensare a lei per dei periodi..



rosa3 ha detto:


> lei poi ha troncato di brutto  forse dentro di te credi che  la sua sia stata una forzatura un auto imporselo (nulla di + facile)
> quindi la speranza rimane li e di conseguenza il pensiero


Non solo dentro, anche fuori. Ho sempre sperato e continuo a farlo che sia solo una forzatura e che prima o poi cederà e si getterà tra le mie braccia. Anche se il cervello sa benissimo essere una stronzata. 
Quello che trovo incomprensibile è proprio come ci possa volere così tanto dolore e fatica per uccidere una speranza che è ridicola anche solo a scriverla.
Pensavo, mi aspettavo, si dissolvesse nel nulla invece.. È resistentissima.


----------



## feather (7 Novembre 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Non puoi pensare che lei abbia scelto l
> Amore x i suoi figli
> Hai vissuto una cosa bella che forse ti aiuterà nel capire che no, non eri felice, e da li ripartire x te stesso x tuo figlio
> Anche x l a tua futura compagna se non sarà più tua moglie


Macché amore per il figlio.. Sacrificava le serate con il figlio per venire a scopare. Sicuramente gli vuole un bene dell'anima. Non lo metto in dubbio, ma non la dipingerei come una mamma ultra-presa. C'è evidentemente dell'altro che lei vuole oltre al figlio. E quando il marito le ha proposto il secondo figlio dovrebbe essere stata felicissima di avere un altro batuffolo di gioia per casa, invece... 
No, è molto più probabile che lei senza il castello costruito di certezze: matrimonio-casa-marito-bambino si sentirebbe persa. È paura di una vita nuova che non conosce, non amore per il figlio.
Me lo ha anche detto una volta: senza <mio marito> mi sentirei persa. 
Future compagne non credo ce ne saranno mai. Oddio, tutto può essere, ma non c'è mai stata in 35 anni, non vedo perché dovrebbe comparire ora. Può essere, ma non ci faccio sicuramente conto. Nausicaa ha anche spiegato bene il perché non si presenterà quella donna.
Io ora devo capire se è possibile trovare un equilibrio nella casa dove sto ed essere felice lì, anche se non ho una relazione con mia moglie. O mi devo separare e andare a vivere da solo, anche se comporterà inevitabilmente il vedere meno mio figlio. Magari lo farò quando avrà 4-5 anni, ora ne ha 2,5.
Di creare un rapporto con mia moglie non credo sia possibile. Tutta la distanza che ci separa, che avevo visto dall'inizio, che pensavo si potesse almeno ridurre con il tempo, è rimasta invece inalterata. Pensavo un po' di distanza fosse tollerabile, invece la distanza non è così poca e soprattutto non è tollerabile. Non per una relazione vera. Per un matrimonio di convenienza va benissimo. Non ci tiriamo i piatti in testa e ci diamo una mano quando serve. Ma il dialogo, vero, profondo, è impossibile.
Non credo davvero ci sia materiale per costruire una relazione che non c'è mai stata. Ma sarei lieto di sbagliarmi.


----------



## Carola (7 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Macché amore per il figlio.. Sacrificava le serate con il figlio per venire a scopare. Sicuramente gli vuole un bene dell'anima. Non lo metto in dubbio, ma non la dipingerei come una mamma ultra-presa. C'è evidentemente dell'altro che lei vuole oltre al figlio. E quando il marito le ha proposto il secondo figlio dovrebbe essere stata felicissima di avere un altro batuffolo di gioia per casa, invece...
> No, è molto più probabile che lei senza il castello costruito di certezze: matrimonio-casa-marito-bambino si sentirebbe persa. È paura di una vita nuova che non conosce, non amore per il figlio.
> Me lo ha anche detto una volta: senza <mio marito> mi sentirei persa.
> Future compagne non credo ce ne saranno mai. Oddio, tutto può essere, ma non c'è mai stata in 35 anni, non vedo perché dovrebbe comparire ora. Può essere, ma non ci faccio sicuramente conto. Nausicaa ha anche spiegato bene il perché non si presenterà quella donna.
> ...



be assentarsi una sera su 30 non mi pare follia stos acrificio xil bimbo incredibile

cmq temo che con tua moglie ricostruire sarà dura
forse una relazione cosi sta bene a 60 70 anni o se hai uan vita cosi peina di altro che te le fai bastare

e poi ancora cmq

io vita pienissima credimi eppure quello scambio profondo mi manca

che dire....

credo anche però che...in pochi amtrimoni ci sia sto scambio sto sentirsi..la via insieme sempre + convinta uccida
setu pensi che io e mio amrito viviamo inc ase separate x esigenze lavorative eppure

è la routine del vivere gestire casini bollette figli..io penso

solo chi è molto profondo e si da..ce la puo fare..credo eh


----------



## Brunetta (7 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> 1) No che non lo accetto. Perché devo vivere in costante bisogno di qualcosa che viene da fuori? Perché devo vivere da schiavo dei miei bisogni e lavorare per soddisfare un bisogno di gratificazione che, potrebbe anche essere senza fondo, invece di, semplicemente, godermi quello che c'è?
> Un conto è essere felice se arriva una gratificazione, un altro è averne BISOGNO. Il secondo caso è, temo, una patologia, è come tale andrebbe curata.
> Per questo non lo accetto. Non sono sicuro di essermi espresso bene. Sembrano sempre le vuote lamentele che tanto mi rimproverate. Speriamo che traspaia quello che davvero intendo.
> Io sto male perché lei non c'è. Invece dovrei esserne triste, non annullato. È diverso. Non so se mi spiego...
> ...


Le tue risposte denotano che stai davvero facendo un percorso e non sei fermo.
1) E' una cosa che dici ora, non lo dicevi all'inizio (o non ti avevo capito io).
2) Capire non è comprendere. Io intendevo sentire partecipazione e partecipare del sentire degli altri. E' un discorso già fatto, ad esempio, in riferimento all'essere contenta di ciò che ha di tua moglie che capisci ma non comprendi perché lo valuti e lo consideri come una limitatezza, una piccineria di chi non ha aspirazioni.
3) la soddisfazione del dare non sta nel dare un gran valore a quel che si dà o nell'attribuire a quel che si dà un effetto mirabolante. Per fare un esempio da Cuore deamicisiano un sorriso a un bambino annoiato al supermercato non dà tantissimo a lui, non è un atto eroico ma se si riempie la giornata di queste cose tutto risulta illuminato. Però è anche questione di carattere e di educazione (in senso di vissuto).

Vedi che valuti ogni cosa? Soprattutto valuti te stesso dando poco valore a quello che fai. Solo una donna che ti guardasse come la Madonna guardava Gesù pensi che possa farti sentire un uomo che ha un valore? (Non c'è sarcasmo in me, cerco solo di esemplificare).
Quanti sono per te gli essere umani di valore? Credo molto pochi. Per me tutti (oddio... quasi :mrgreen.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Comporta un male cane. Ora va un po' meglio, ma nell'ultimo anno mi svegliavo alle 3 di notte e non dormivo più. E questo quando ancora mi scriveva e ci si vedeva.
> Ora riesco ad addormentarmi e dormire almeno fino alle sei e mezza proprio perché riesco a non pensare a lei per dei periodi..
> 
> 
> ...


Si dà grandissimo valore anche a una corda se pensi che è l'unica cosa che ti impedisce di affogare.
Il problema sorge quando ci si lascia affogare perché non si trova più la corda e non ci è accorti che ormai i flutti ci hanno portato a pochi metri dalla spiaggia dove magari c'è qualcuno che ci sorride.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Novembre 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> be assentarsi una sera su 30 non mi pare follia stos acrificio xil bimbo incredibile
> 
> cmq temo che con tua moglie ricostruire sarà dura
> forse una relazione cosi sta bene a 60 70 anni o se hai uan vita cosi peina di altro che te le fai bastare
> ...


Ci si fa bastare quello che si ha. Si chiama principio di realtà.
Non vuol dire che non si debba avere una tensione per cambiare e migliorare ma partendo dalla realtà, da quello che c'è o realisticamente si può avere.
Altrimenti sai quante cose ci potrebbero mancare!
Noi siamo il materiale su cui si può lavorare non gli altri. Gli altri sono come sono, non possono essere sbagliati.
Rispondo a te per "infierire"  su Feather.


A te avrei una cosetta da dire se vuoi. Aspetto il tuo permesso.


----------



## Carola (7 Novembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci si fa bastare quello che si ha. Si chiama principio di realtà.
> Non vuol dire che non si debba avere una tensione per cambiare e migliorare ma partendo dalla realtà, da quello che c'è o realisticamente si può avere.
> Altrimenti sai quante cose ci potrebbero mancare!
> Noi siamo il materiale su cui si può lavorare non gli altri. Gli altri sono come sono, non possono essere sbagliati.
> ...


dimmi pure brunetta

se la realta non puo cambiare brunetta che parlaimo a fare?

mio marito puo cambiare un pochino certo ma lui è così ed e sbagliato volerlo cambiare forse

puo essere + collaborativo a casa qnd c'è
condividere di piu il percorso dei bimbi
supportarmi un minimo nella gestione

ma rimane un uomo chiuso che non si da se non sotto enorme sforzo
e io mi sono stancata
tutto qui


forse mi avesse detto sparisci vattene mi aveese datoc enni di voler cambiare

ma non ha avuto voglia di farlo


----------



## Brunetta (7 Novembre 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> dimmi pure brunetta
> 
> se la realta non puo cambiare brunetta che parlaimo a fare?
> 
> ...


Appunto tuo marito è così.
Tu sei cosà. Puoi farti una tinta, ingrassare o dimagrire ma sei sempre tu. Per lui è lo stesso.

Volevo dire: hai paura chiudendo il matrimonio e mettendoti con il tuo amante di essere delusa o di deludere?


----------



## Carola (7 Novembre 2013)

Si brunetta
Anche di essere giudicata

Ma più di tutto fare male ai ragazzi
Destabilizzarli 
Soptutto la ragazza di 14 che puoi immaginare x qnt buona e sveglia subisce tutta una serie di cose tipiche Dell adolescenza

I maschietti sono più coccoli ma hanno pur sempre 10 e 12 anni


----------



## Carola (7 Novembre 2013)

Essere delusa no non mi spaventa 
Deludere nemmeno
Lui ha scelto non per me 
Ha messo fine suo matrimonio dice coscientemente di fare un salto nel buio ma non x c'era più spazio x del sano capire umano

Qui a volte vedo una lucina ...
Poi si spegne


----------



## Carola (7 Novembre 2013)

Calore umano volevo dire

Arrivata a Milano
Vi leggo dopo


----------



## feather (7 Novembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> 2) Capire non è comprendere. Io intendevo sentire partecipazione e partecipare del sentire degli altri. E' un discorso già fatto, ad esempio, in riferimento all'essere contenta di ciò che ha di tua moglie che capisci ma non comprendi perché lo valuti e lo consideri come una limitatezza, una piccineria di chi non ha aspirazioni.
> 3) la soddisfazione del dare non sta nel dare un gran valore a quel che si dà o nell'attribuire a quel che si dà un effetto mirabolante. Per fare un esempio da Cuore deamicisiano un sorriso a un bambino annoiato al supermercato non dà tantissimo a lui, non è un atto eroico ma se si riempie la giornata di queste cose tutto risulta illuminato. Però è anche questione di carattere e di educazione (in senso di vissuto).
> 
> Vedi che valuti ogni cosa? Soprattutto valuti te stesso dando poco valore a quello che fai. Solo una donna che ti guardasse come la Madonna guardava Gesù pensi che possa farti sentire un uomo che ha un valore?
> Quanti sono per te gli essere umani di valore? Credo molto pochi. Per me tutti (oddio... quasi :mrgreen.


Si, valuto ogni cosa. E metto in discussione tutto. Purtroppo. E purtroppo hai anche ragione che gli individui di valore per me sono pochi. Do il beneficio del dubbio alle persone che non conosco ma se ci parlo 5 minuti.. Quelli che non vanno in zona negativa sono pochini in effetti.
Come hai ben intuito ho grossi problemi a tenere ME sopra lo zero....

2. Si, è vero tra comprendere le persone e provare empatia ce ne corre. Ed è vero che in me è presente quella comprensione intellettuale ma pochissima empatia.
Che ti dicevo? Hai una capacità poderosa nello scoprire gli aspetti schifosi di me 
Ed è vero che considero la visione di mia moglie limitata. Perché lo è. Rimangono fuori da quello che vede miliardi di sfaccettature che lei manco considera. Come la vuoi chiamare se non limitata? Dovrei considerarla... come?
3. Il sorriso al bambino in effetti lo faccio. Come un sorriso sincero e un ringraziamento a persone che reputo spesso sottovalutate e trattate come poco più di schiavi senza valore. Dalla donna delle pulizie in ufficio al commesso del posto dove vado a pranzo. Qui in Asia poi si nota molto di più che in Italia questo disprezzo.
Ma rimane la sensazione di essere un incapace, incapace di risolvere la MIA di vita per prima. E questo, lo realizzo ora scrivendo, mi fa pensare di essere incapace di fare qualcosa di utile per gli altri nella stessa misura. Non so se sono riuscito a spiegarmi.

Detto tutto questo, come se ne esce?


----------



## Carola (7 Novembre 2013)

Poi brunetta posso dire?
Chiudere x un altro o mettermi
Con un altro

Non ne avrei voglia
Avrei paura
Ho a malapena energie x quello che faccio
Ho tre ragazzini
Stupendi ma ti lasciò immaginare l impegno e gli impegni la scuola sport le dinamiche tra quasi adolescenti e il
Controllare ma lasciare loro spazi
Tanto da fare eh
In ufficio altre tre persone sotto ed una marea di cose da fare e nelle aziende adesso non è facile x niente
Pressioni risultati...
Aggiungici che credo che tempo zero
anche qui entrando dinamiche di tempo da dedicarsi impegni....Andrebbe a farsi benedire il tutto o subirebbe scossoni Non indifferenti

Sarò negativa
Sarò poco sentimentale adesso

Mi piacerebbe credere in due persone che semplicemente si
Vogliono 
Si amano
Si rispettano

Che poi quando si dice che l altro ci fa stare bene e questo e un errore io lo capisco
Dobbiamo stare bene noi x primi con noi stessi
Io non lo ero mi ero troppo snaturata

Ma ad ogni modo certo che è anche imp l immagine che l altro ci rimanda
Penso
L amore l affetto la coccola il
Sesso
Ci fanno stare bene 
E di solito tutto ciò capita con determ persone perché sono loro
È se ti vengono a mancare stai male

Qsto riferito a feath che dice che lei gli
Manca
Giusto dire ricomincia da te stesso
Ma quello che un altro ti da
Come ti fa stare
Farne a meno fa male


----------



## Fantastica (7 Novembre 2013)

@feather

[meglio separarsi con figli molto piccoli. Meglio  due anni e mezzo che quattro.]


----------



## MK (7 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Ma perché non riesco a metterci una pietra sopra?
> Probabilmente per la mia ex amante funzionava proprio come dice il conte. Per lei era l'emozione dell'avventura, niente di più.
> Ora che ha visto che rischiava di rimetterci il matrimonio ha tirato i remi in barca. Almeno per il momento.
> Ma io? Perché casso sto qua a struggermi? Mi manca da morire, penso sempre a lei. Ma perché??
> ...


Quello che tu non eri per lei. Non ho mai capito come si possa affidare la propria vita completamente a qualcun'altro.
E soprattutto perchè. Vuoi cambiare radicalmente tutto? Fallo.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Novembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci si fa bastare quello che si ha. Si chiama principio di realtà.


Ma di fatto il mondo non va così.
L'uomo invece ha come principio di comportamento:
Quello che ho non mi basta.
Voglio di più e di meglio.

Basterebbe leggersi la storia d'Europa.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Novembre 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Si brunetta
> Anche di essere giudicata
> 
> Ma più di tutto fare male ai ragazzi
> ...


Si è giudicati comunque e sempre. 
Certo destabilizzare figli che si vedono fragili è una responsabilità.
Ho appena saputo di due coppie che si erano separate che son tornate insieme. Avrebbero potuto, con un po' di fatica, evitare tanti traumi a se stessi e ai figli, se le ragioni di star separati nel tempo son venute meno.
Vedi? Giudico anch'io .
Però un piede fuori e uno dentro è destabilizzante ugualmente.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Novembre 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Essere delusa no non mi spaventa
> Deludere nemmeno
> Lui ha scelto non per me
> Ha messo fine suo matrimonio dice coscientemente di fare un salto nel buio ma non x c'era più spazio x del sano capire umano
> ...


Anche lui è lui e ha fatto scelte per sé.
Meno male!


----------



## Brunetta (7 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Si, valuto ogni cosa. E metto in discussione tutto. Purtroppo. E purtroppo hai anche ragione che gli individui di valore per me sono pochi. Do il beneficio del dubbio alle persone che non conosco ma se ci parlo 5 minuti.. Quelli che non vanno in zona negativa sono pochini in effetti.
> Come hai ben intuito ho grossi problemi a tenere ME sopra lo zero....
> 
> 2. Si, è vero tra comprendere le persone e provare empatia ce ne corre. Ed è vero che in me è presente quella comprensione intellettuale ma pochissima empatia.
> ...


Accettando di essere tutti limitati e incapaci per qualche verso?


----------



## Brunetta (7 Novembre 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Poi brunetta posso dire?
> Chiudere x un altro o mettermi
> Con un altro
> 
> ...


Allora hai scelto.
Non si sceglie il meglio ma quello che non è il peggio (il meno peggio).
E allora smetti di tormentarti!!
:up:


----------



## Brunetta (7 Novembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> @feather
> 
> [meglio separarsi con figli molto piccoli. Meglio  due anni e mezzo che quattro.]


Probabilmente è vero.
Ma si fa quando non si vede altra possibilità non quando sarebbe meno doloroso o complicato.


----------



## Carola (8 Novembre 2013)

Brunetta invece io sceglierei il meglio 
Senza bimbi chiuderei qsto matrimonio

Scegliere il meno peggio non mi sa di scelta ma di accontentarsi

Ma ripeto 
I ragazzi stanno bene

Esempio stasera
Marito via 
Telefonata lampo con me ed i ragazzi
gli dico che ho la zia a cena poi sta qui un po' io esco con un amica 
Non mi chiede nulla non mi cerca non telefona 
Dice che siccome corro tutta la settimana e giusto mi rilassi
Lui è in hotel e mi dice chiama tu se vuoi
Ma dico io una volta che una muovi sto sedere torni a Casa quindi un ora di auto e usciamo parliamo
No no sta li ed io qui potrei fare il cazzo che mi pare
Siamo in crisi
Gli ho confesso un tradim 
Non scopiamo da anni


Comunque alla fine l altro che scrive ogni gg l ho visto
Nulla di che una chiacchierata e tanto ribollire dentro
Mi manca e molto
E lui comunque c e
Da tre anni c'è 

Mio marito non si sveglia 
Gli sta bene così non so
Zero iniziative
Ho tel in hotel
Dormiva ... Beato

La terapista che segue anche lui dice che è innamorato e molto ma non Sa Agire 
L altro l ex amante agisce molto invece 
Mi sa prendere e forte granitico
C e insomma

Capire la differenza ?


----------



## Brunetta (8 Novembre 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Brunetta invece io sceglierei il meglio
> Senza bimbi chiuderei qsto matrimonio
> 
> Scegliere il meno peggio non mi sa di scelta ma di accontentarsi
> ...


Non si butta via una matrimonio e non si mettono a disagio i figli per qualcosa di cui non si è convinti.
Ma se non ti senti (e con tutte le ragioni) sposata non so che senso abbia un matrimonio formale. 
La famiglia resta.
Vedi che il mio post, un po' provocatorio, che diceva che avevi scelto ti ha fatto scrivere questo.
Non so come fai a riuscire a non scegliere. Io mi sentirei dilaniata. E' vero che c'è chi vive così per decenni.


----------



## feather (8 Novembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io mi sentirei dilaniata.


...dipende...

In ogni caso anch'io sto cercando una via per essere felice senza dover distruggere la famiglia di mio figlio..
Come hai detto tu non si butta via una famiglia per qualcosa di cui non si è convinti, ma solo quando non vi è altra scelta.


----------



## Carola (8 Novembre 2013)

Secondo me invece quella è una scusa
L amore finisce si trasforma in altro e molti per il benessere dei figli tengono botta 
Non è discors
Se non ti capirà di innamorarti di un altro ti va anche bene
Se no metti in discussione un bel po' di cose come e successo a me
Poi


----------



## Carola (8 Novembre 2013)

Secondo me invece quella è una scusa
L amore finisce si trasforma in altro e molti per il benessere dei figli tengono botta 
Non è discorso 
Se non ti capirà di innamorarti di un altro ti va anche bene
Se no metti in discussione un bel po' di cose come e successo a me
Mi è partito messaggio
Io voglio capire perché vivere in questa scissione e'deleterio

A volte penso che mi sfanculeranno entrambi
Stufi della mia indecisione

Forse stare sola sarebbe la cosa più giusta

Eppure appena mi allontano sia uno che altroMettono un po' di pressioni

Oltre tutto ho poco tempo x seguire i miei pensieri
Una figlia adolescente E'un passaggio così delicato
Non immaginavo tra femmine vi fossero già queste dinamiche 
La mia priorità sono loro
Così tanto presa che a volte mi dimenticò di me stessa
Arrivò così stanca la sera che vorrei solo Due Braccia dove rifigiarmi sincere 

Iniziò a credere che lavorare con certe resp e seguire figli sia un impresa difficile 
Forse per quello anche ho trovato quest uomo così accogliente e mi ci sono rifugiata


----------



## feather (8 Novembre 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Se non ti capirà di innamorarti di un altro ti va anche bene
> Se no metti in discussione un bel po' di cose come e successo a me


Scusa ma non stai ancora con tuo marito?
Cosa hai messo in discussione? E cosa ti sei risposta?
Non è una provocazione è che proprio vorrei capire.


----------



## Carola (8 Novembre 2013)

Noi viviamo separati da 9 anni
Lui per lavoro ha una casa dove sta l azienda 
Io sto in un altra città dove lavoro io
Torna nel week ( adesso anche una sera a settimana se non è all estero)
Ho detto tutto di noi 
Su noi
Sull altro
Su cosa provo
Io sto facendo terapia
Lui anche

Insomma non tutto ma un inizio di mettere in discuss c'è
Gli ho parlato della possibilità di separarsi
Ne parliamo con rispetto 
Certo la nostra condizione di separati non ha aiutato la dinamica di coppia
Aggiungi che lui è un perfezionista carrierista
Ermetico
Chiuso
Viene da una rigida famiglia borghese
Io passionale dinamica piena di amici impegni da sempre attiva in enne contesti
Lui voleva da me la brava moglie di manager 
Io ho sbagliato a pensare di poterlo
Fare


----------



## feather (8 Novembre 2013)

Io continuo a meditare sul perché la mia ex amante ha questo alone di insostituibilità. Un chiodo piantato nel cervello che non se ne va. 
Io credo che quando la mia ex amante andava a casa dopo una botta di vita con me; tornava ad una casa che le piace. Maritino di cui non le frega nulla ma non rompe i coglioni ed è funzionale allo scopo e figlio con cui giocare. E lei è contenta così. 
Io invece tornavo a casa a fissare il soffitto e a chiedermi il senso di una vita così. 
Da qui l' "insostituibilità" di lei come una cosa capace di dare un sapore al tutto. 
Ma, temo, il sapore non c'è a prescindere da lei. La novità, la botta di vita dava sapore. Ma mancherebbe comunque la sostanza di cui prima o poi avrei ancora sentito la mancanza.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Io continuo a meditare sul perché la mia ex amante ha questo alone di insostituibilità. Un chiodo piantato nel cervello che non se ne va.
> Io credo che quando la mia ex amante andava a casa dopo una botta di vita con me; tornava ad una casa che le piace. *Maritino di cui non le frega nulla* ma non rompe i coglioni ed è funzionale allo scopo e figlio con cui giocare. E lei è contenta così.
> Io invece tornavo a casa a fissare il soffitto e a chiedermi il senso di una vita così.
> Da qui l' "insostituibilità" di lei come una cosa capace di dare un sapore al tutto.
> Ma, temo, il sapore non c'è a prescindere da lei. La novità, la botta di vita dava sapore. Ma mancherebbe comunque la sostanza di cui prima o poi avrei ancora sentito la mancanza.


Ma anche no


----------



## feather (8 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma anche no


Va bene. Ne è innamoratissima. Ma cmq non è quello il punto...


----------



## Calipso (8 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Va bene. Ne è innamoratissima. Ma cmq non è quello il punto...


feath, tra il non fregare un cazzo di qualcuno ed essere innamoratissimi...
ci sono, come dire, una serie variabile di sfumature....


----------



## feather (8 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> feath, tra il non fregare un cazzo di qualcuno ed essere innamoratissimi...
> ci sono, come dire, una serie variabile di sfumature....


Torno a ribadire che le SUE di sfumature non sono quello che mi interessa. 
Io sto cercando di capire come uscirne IO. 
Poi in quale sfumatura sia lei col marito a me non cambia nulla. 
Ho fatto male a scriverlo.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Va bene.* Ne è innamoratissima*. Ma cmq non è quello il punto...


non ho detto questo
C'è un oceano tra le due cose


----------



## Nocciola (8 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> feath, tra il non fregare un cazzo di qualcuno ed essere innamoratissimi...
> ci sono, come dire, una serie variabile di sfumature....





farfalla ha detto:


> non ho detto questo
> C'è un oceano tra le due cose


Ops non avevo letto 
Calipso siamo troppo in sintonia in sti giorni


----------



## feather (8 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ops non avevo letto
> Calipso siamo troppo in sintonia in sti giorni


Ecco, ora che abbiamo chiarito la sfumatura esatta di sentimento di lei per il marito, come ne esco IO?


----------



## Calipso (8 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ops non avevo letto
> Calipso siamo troppo in sintonia in sti giorni


Già :inlove:


----------



## Calipso (8 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Ecco, ora che abbiamo chiarito la sfumatura esatta di sentimento di lei per il marito, come ne esco IO?




Innanzi tutto dovresti smettere di preoccuparti di che cosa lega lei al marito e perchè non ha mollato tutto per stare con te.... 

E poi cercare di toglierla da quel cappero di piedistallo in cui l'hai messa!!! che poi secondo me non è solo merito di come LEI ti faceva stare... Ma della tua situazione psicologica quando l'hai incontrata....


----------



## contepinceton (8 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Io continuo a meditare sul perché la mia ex amante ha questo alone di insostituibilità. Un chiodo piantato nel cervello che non se ne va.
> Io credo che quando la mia ex amante andava a casa dopo una botta di vita con me; tornava ad una casa che le piace. Maritino di cui non le frega nulla ma non rompe i coglioni ed è funzionale allo scopo e figlio con cui giocare. E lei è contenta così.
> Io invece tornavo a casa a fissare il soffitto e a chiedermi il senso di una vita così.
> Da qui l' "insostituibilità" di lei come una cosa capace di dare un sapore al tutto.
> Ma, temo, il sapore non c'è a prescindere da lei. La novità, la botta di vita dava sapore. Ma mancherebbe comunque la sostanza di cui prima o poi avrei ancora sentito la mancanza.


Senti
brucia a tutti venir scaricati.
Ma fa parte del gioco.
Forse facevi meglio se avvertite certe sensazioni
la scaricavi tu per primo.

C'è in certe donne una virtù sublime
che sta nell'escogitare sempre un modo 
per dare la possibilità ad un uomo ad uscirne con onore
senza che il suo orgoglio venga leso.

In pratica sanno come farsi lasciare!


----------



## Brunetta (8 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Ecco, ora che abbiamo chiarito la sfumatura esatta di sentimento di lei per il marito, come ne esco IO?


Se fosse morta ci avresti messo una pietra sopra? Si soffre, si piange, si elabora il lutto e si va avanti.
La fine di una relazione è un lutto. Si piange e poi si va avanti. Certamente non si smette di sentire la mancanza di una persona cara il giorno del funerale.


----------



## Carola (8 Novembre 2013)

Morta è un po forte
Rende idea del lutto
Ma non essnedo morta c’è sempre la speranza che è quella che poi ti futte

Magari mi ama magari si rende conto magari ritorna magari mi pensa

È umano ecco

Solo caro feath io credo che se lei ha scelto cosi, cercarne  i motivi…. non ti renderà piu dolce questa perdita, forse piu comprensibile ma a quel punto….che ti frega?

Io so benissimo che non sceglere adesso il mio amante significa che per adesso preferisco quello che ho
Che poi siano i ragazzi sia il condizionamento sociale sia affetto per mio marito ..che importa? È suffic per farmi dire sto qui

Poi hai un figlio
Potrai capire immagino

Se pensi che io rispetto alla tua amante ho il vantaggio/ svantaggio di vivere gia una sorta di separazione anche se lo s0…non è così, 

Ma il passo sarebbe forse + semplice che x altri
Invece l’idea di noi 5 insieme è ancora così forte dal portarmi a rinuciare ad un uomo che reputo meraviglioso
Che credo davvero mi ami
Che so che ci sarebbe

Ma non mi basta..oltre a pensar di non avere  sufficiente energia per affrotnare tutto e tutti, penso anche che ci sia un qualcosa che non mi fa fare sto passaggio

Forse perché dovrei farlo per me stessa e non in funzione di un altro

La tua amnte avrà ragionato su tutto questo
E avrà optato per stare dove è

Poi che bruci una sorta di sconfitta è umano
Magari anche lei ci avrà patito
ma ha scelto.


----------



## feather (8 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Forse facevi meglio se avvertite certe sensazioni
> la scaricavi tu per primo.


Macché. Mi sarei fatto macerare dai dubbi "e se" per il resto della vita. Una tortura peggio di adesso. 

Lo so anch'io che essere scaricati brucia. Ma c'è dell'altro. 
E ha a che fare con le mie tare psicologiche!
A volte sono stanco perfino io è mi verrebbe da fare l'hikikomori. 
C'è dell'altro. 
Credo che quella che c'ha azzeccato di più sia Calipso..


----------



## Nocciola (8 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Ecco, ora che abbiamo chiarito la sfumatura esatta di sentimento di lei per il marito, come ne esco IO?



Rassegnatoti che tra te e lui ha vinto lui. Senza giudicarla perchè fai la stessa cosa che fa lei, con la differenza che lei ti ha lasciato per lui e tu invece saresti andato avanti..


----------



## feather (8 Novembre 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Forse perché dovrei farlo per me stessa e non in funzione di un altro


Lei ha usato le stesse parole.. Ma che vuol dire??


----------



## Nocciola (8 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Lei ha usato le stesse parole.. Ma che vuol dire??


Lo farebbe se capisse che starebbe meglio senza quell'uomo e non perchè ce n'è uno pronto ad accoglierla. E io condivido questo ragionamento


----------



## Carola (8 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lo farebbe se capisse che starebbe meglio senza quell'uomo e non perchè ce n'è uno pronto ad accoglierla. E io condivido questo ragionamento


perfetto

cosi feath...


----------



## feather (8 Novembre 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> l’idea di noi 5 insieme è ancora così forte dal portarmi a rinuciare ad un uomo che reputo meraviglioso


Anche lei ha usato quest'immagine. Again, che vuol dire di preciso..?


----------



## feather (8 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lo farebbe se capisse che starebbe meglio senza quell'uomo e non perchè ce n'è uno pronto ad accoglierla.


Io avevo capito l'esatto contrario. Lo farebbe quindi per se stessa, e non in funzione di un altro. L'esatto contrario di quello che ha scritto.


----------



## Carola (8 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Anche lei ha usato quest'immagine. Again, che vuol dire di preciso..?


Che nonostante le ns incomprensioni come coppia, insieme io lui e i tre ragazzi stiamo bene
Abbiamo tanti interessie  la possibilità ammetto di fare una certa vita
Ne troppo ne poco non spensate male di decisamente un buon tenore…  frutto di lavoro nostro, nulla di regalato
Ma forse anche per questo goduto con piu attenzione
Anzi, forse proprio per tanta dedizione al lavoro e prima ancora ai figli ci siamo letteralmente  persi (oltreché per mie e sue caratterisiche..siamo diversi in tutto)

Ma tipo  l’idea di alzarmi domani in quella casa con lui ed i ragazzi e uscire insieme..non mi sembra soffocante né sgradevole

Per il mio amante in casa sua lo era.

Anyway…per me non è suff la cotta e/o innamoramento per altro

Chiaramente la resa dei conti man mano che crescono i ragazzi ci sarà
O qnd il mio amante si trovera una donna con cui dividere il cammino

Una sett fa mi ha detto che vorrebbe che fossi io qeulla donna

Io adesso, non posso ( evidentemente non voglio)

Poi ci sono tare mie
Da ragazzina non riuscivo a lasciare i fidanzati
Aveo terrore di vederli stare male

Fors ela lunga malattia di mio papà la soluzione e poi una morte inaspettata ed  i cambiamenti improvvisi che ne derivano in una vita mi hanno spaventato

Cosi dice la psicologa vero o no che sia


----------



## Carola (8 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Io avevo capito l'esatto contrario. Lo farebbe quindi per se stessa, e non in funzione di un altro. L'esatto contrario di quello che ha scritto.


io mai lo farei  in funzione di un altro

ma MAI
errore grandissimo


----------



## feather (8 Novembre 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Fors ela lunga malattia di mio papà la soluzione e poi una morte inaspettata ed  i cambiamenti improvvisi che ne derivano in una vita mi hanno spaventato


In effetti tutto ha cominciato a declinare quando è morta la suocera, di lei.
Quindi per paura si sta dove si è... E si aspetta tranquilli che la vita decida per noi..


----------



## feather (8 Novembre 2013)

Lei sembra la fotocopia di rosa.. Stessi indentici meccanismi. Per me incomprensibili.
Sarà tutto così ma a me suona di paralisi affettiva.
Mi ritorna alla mente quello che ha detto qualcuno del forum: ""se è vero amore fai di tutto per viverlo, non succede quasi mai".


----------



## Carola (8 Novembre 2013)

Ma feath
Forse per noi non è tutto tutto sto amore
Non così forte da farci pensare di chiudere

Non è questione di paralisi credo
Da una paralisi cerchi di uscire 
Credimi qualsiasi essere umano se ne va da dove sta veramente male feath
Anche da un matrimonio con bimbi

Se rimane così male non sta
Magari l amante era un di più
E se non ce più o capisci di amarlo
Tanto
O a volte sta boccata d aria ti fa ricominciare a casa
Capita anche questo sai.

Credimi
È brutto non essere scelti
Ma è la dura verità


----------



## Carola (8 Novembre 2013)

Poi nel mio caso lui si è separato
Io mi sono terrorizzata

Te nemmeno
Io al limite posso avere motivi x dire ok basta
Lei no poteva viverla 
Evident ha scelto 
Poi che te la racconti e giustifichi lascia il tempo Che trova 
Non può mica dirsi era un piacevole diversivo
L ho amavo ma sono a che era appunto un diversivo

Io penso sia andata così
Se invece si renderà conto di provare altro ti cercherà


----------



## Minerva (8 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Anche lei ha usato quest'immagine. Again, che vuol dire di preciso..?


tu non hai figli? nel caso forse è questo che ti impedisce di capire


----------



## feather (8 Novembre 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> È brutto non essere scelti


Sicuramente. E sicuramente il fatto che non sia morta tiene in piedi la speranza che frega, ohhh se frega. 
Ma a me rimane il dubbio che: dovrei essere triste, ma non annullato. C'è qualcosa che non va in tutto questo meccanismo.
La tristezza, l'orgoglio ferito, ci sta tutto.
Ma il sentirsi nulli, il non sentire il sapore della vita.. Tutto questo non è normale, neanche per uno scaricato.
C'è qualcos'altro che non va in me e che non riesco ad aggiustare. Ne a conviverci serenamente.


----------



## feather (8 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> tu non hai figli? nel caso forse è questo che ti impedisce di capire


Si uno di due anni e mezzo. Che adoro.


----------



## Minerva (8 Novembre 2013)

:fischio:lo sapevo....controllavo se eri abbastanza sul pezzo:singleeye: 





feather ha detto:


> Si uno di due anni e mezzo. Che adoro.


----------



## feather (8 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> :fischio:lo sapevo....controllavo se eri abbastanza sul pezzo:singleeye:


Non so, io, ORA, metto una relazione appagante con una compagna come bene supremo. Vorrei una compagna con cui avere un dialogo, profondo, onesto, diretto. Forse perché non ho mai avuto una compagna così. Non so.. Fatto sta che mi manca questo tipo di rapporto. Moltissimo. 
Ma, again, non credo sia solo questo. Ci deve essere qualche tara più schifosa e profonda.


----------



## Minerva (8 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Non so, io, ORA, metto una relazione appagante con una compagna* come bene supremo.* Vorrei una compagna con cui avere un dialogo, profondo, onesto, diretto. Forse perché non ho mai avuto una compagna così. Non so.. Fatto sta che mi manca questo tipo di rapporto. Moltissimo.
> Ma, again, non credo sia solo questo. Ci deve essere qualche tara più schifosa e profonda.


cioè i figli non sono prioritari per te?


----------



## feather (8 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> cioè i figli non sono prioritari per te?


La mia responsabilità verso di lui non scompare. Continuerei a vederlo e a "esserci" per lui. Sacrificherei del tempo con lui e mi separerei da sua madre se potessi avere quel tipo di relazione con una compagna.
Ho risposto?
Se dovessi rinunciare a mio figlio in toto, non vederlo più del tutto.. allora lì cambierebbe.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Lei sembra la fotocopia di rosa.. Stessi indentici meccanismi. Per me incomprensibili.
> Sarà tutto così ma a me suona di paralisi affettiva.
> Mi ritorna alla mente quello che ha detto qualcuno del forum: ""se è* vero amore *fai di tutto per viverlo, non succede quasi mai".


Io eviterei di parlare di vero amore perché dà un giudizio di valore della relazione che è anche dolorosamente inutile (anche se avrei potuto scriverlo anch'io  )il fatto è che si fa quello che fa meno paura o si rifiuta quello che fa più paura, quello che è più incerto per sé e per i figli.
Certamente i figli sono l'unico vero amore (o almeno dovrebbero) e la cosa più, giustamente, condizionante della vita.

Rosa io so che i miei figli si sono impoveriti per la separazione. Questo ha anche l'aspetto positivo che li ha portati a prendere consapevolezza che è necessario compiere delle scelte e che tutto non si può fare e che lavorare stanca ma dà soldi.
Certamente io mi sento sollevata dal pensiero che non sono stata io a farli impoverire.
Tu dovresti assumerti questo peso.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Novembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io eviterei di parlare di vero amore perché dà un giudizio di valore della relazione che è anche dolorosamente inutile (anche se avrei potuto scriverlo anch'io  )il fatto è che si fa quello che fa meno paura o si rifiuta quello che fa più paura, quello che è più incerto per sé e per i figli.
> Certamente i figli sono l'unico vero amore (o almeno dovrebbero) e la cosa più, giustamente, condizionante della vita.
> 
> Rosa io so che i miei figli si sono impoveriti per la separazione. Questo ha anche l'aspetto positivo che li ha portati a prendere consapevolezza che è necessario compiere delle scelte e che tutto non si può fare e che lavorare stanca ma dà soldi.
> ...



io credo che il pensiero di Rosa (magari mi sbaglio) non sia prettamente economico. A Rosa spiace togliere la quotidianità che hanno con il padre. Credo che la prima persona per cui le dispiaccia oltre ai suoi figli sia proprio suo marito


----------



## feather (8 Novembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certamente i figli sono l'unico vero amore (o almeno dovrebbero) e la cosa più, giustamente, condizionante della vita.


Ma questo dovrebbe valere anche per me. E allora perché non è così? Cos'ho? Incoscienza patologica? Mancanza di amore per il figlio? Egoismo? Perché non vale anche per me?
Perché io ero pronto a tutto per avere quel tipo di relazione mentre chiunque altro se ne fotte e per i figli sta dove deve stare?

Quando parli di impoverimento, stai parlando di soldi o di amore del padre, calore della famiglia..?


----------



## Minerva (8 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Ma questo dovrebbe valere anche per me. E allora perché non è così? Cos'ho? Incoscienza patologica? Mancanza di amore per il figlio?* Egoismo*? Perché non vale anche per me?
> Perché io ero pronto a tutto per avere quel tipo di relazione mentre chiunque altro se ne fotte e per i figli sta dove deve stare?
> 
> Quando parli di impoverimento, stai parlando di soldi o di amore del padre, calore della famiglia..?


sì.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> io credo che il pensiero di Rosa (magari mi sbaglio) non sia prettamente economico. A Rita spiace togliere la quotidianità che hanno con il padre. Credo che la prima persona per cui le dispiaccia oltre ai suoi figli sia proprio suo marito


I figli di Rosa non hanno la quotidianità con il padre. Già ora, per lavoro, lo vedono solo nel fine settimana (l'ha riscritto proprio qui).
Non credo che il fattore economico debba essere negato non è irrilevante quando se n'è la causa.
Se si è davvero molto ricchi la riduzione del tenore di vita che consiste nel non andare alle Maldive a Natale e Pasqua ma solo a Natale è irrilevante ma tra persone con un reddito medio si tratta di un cambiamento del tenore di vita rilevante. Si vive lo stesso ma pesa poi negare il corso sportivo o un corso di lingue se si sa che lo si deve negare perché si è tradito un patto.
Si fa. Si può fare. Ma non dubito che ci pensi un po' su.
Chi è Rita?


----------



## Nocciola (8 Novembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I figli di Rosa non hanno la quotidianità con il padre. Già ora, per lavoro, lo vedono solo nel fine settimana (l'ha riscritto proprio qui).
> Non credo che il fattore economico debba essere negato non è irrilevante quando se n'è la causa.
> Se si è davvero molto ricchi la riduzione del tenore di vita che consiste nel non andare alle Maldive a Natale e Pasqua ma solo a Natale è irrilevante ma tra persone con un reddito medio si tratta di un cambiamento del tenore di vita rilevante. Si vive lo stesso ma pesa poi negare il corso sportivo o un corso di lingue se si sa che lo si deve negare perché si è tradito un patto.
> Si fa. Si può fare. Ma non dubito che ci pensi un po' su.
> Chi è Rita?


Lo vedrebbero un week si e uno no e rinuncerebbero ai loro week insieme
Io non sto dicendo che fa bene a non separasi io credo che avrei le sue stesse remore forse perchè sono in una situazione simile.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Ma questo dovrebbe valere anche per me. E allora perché non è così? Cos'ho? Incoscienza patologica? Mancanza di amore per il figlio? Egoismo? Perché non vale anche per me?
> Perché io ero pronto a tutto per avere quel tipo di relazione mentre chiunque altro se ne fotte e per i figli sta dove deve stare?
> 
> Quando parli di impoverimento, stai parlando di soldi o di amore del padre, calore della famiglia..?


Parlavo di soldi (come chiarisco sopra).
Per quanto riguarda il calore della famiglia varia da situazione a situazione e dal tipo di cura si ha con i figli. E' una cosa molto variabile.
E' pieno di genitori (o padri o madri) che tornano a casa quando il figlio già dorme. In questo caso cambierebbe poco. Ma il tenore di vita si abbassa per tutti.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lo vedrebbero un week si e uno no e rinuncerebbero ai loro week insieme
> Io non sto dicendo che fa bene a non separasi io credo che avrei le sue stesse remore forse perchè sono in una situazione simile.


Potrebbero vederlo anche di più. Ci si può accordare.
Comprendevo tutte le remore.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Novembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Potrebbero vederlo anche di più. Ci si può accordare.
> Comprendevo tutte le remore.


Non vedo come. Dovrebbe rinunciare lei al week perchè se si vedono comunque tutti insieme tanto vale non separarsi


----------



## sienne (8 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non vedo come. Dovrebbe rinunciare lei al week perchè se si vedono comunque tutti insieme tanto vale non separarsi



Ciao 

e perché no?

ci sono vari modi di stare assieme.
certo, richiede la volontà di entrambi,
ma si può stare assieme come amici ... 
l'impegno reciproco è completamente differente ...

sienne


----------



## Carola (8 Novembre 2013)

Si dovrei rinunciare io
Poi Maldive zero
Ma nostra figli a e'agonista in uno sport decisamente caro ( equitazione)
Ed e brava
Anche qui quando è in gara in trasferta uno dei due va
L altro generalm sta con i maschietti
Uno rugbista
Uno calciatore 
Dinamiche un po' incasinate nel week
Ma anche belle con un contorno di amici in questo contesto sportivo che aiuta nel passare serate calde divertebti 
Poi certo davanti all amore Amaiuscola puoi mettere in discuss tutto questo
Il mio amante diceva potremmo fare cose altrettanto belle insieme 
Si
Ma x i ragazzi non so
Credo che lo amerebbero
Ma il papà noi 5...è diverso

Poi ripeto
Era iniziata ricordate come no?
Ci si vedeva poco lui spariva ...
Non avevo chiesto niente altro di quello che avevamo

Sbagliato lo so.


----------



## Carola (8 Novembre 2013)

Ma non avrei spazio a altro si enne
Che vive lontano da qui

Penso di averlo perso anni fa qsto uomo
L amante dico
Ci siamo sfiorati tante volte
Ora penso che con lui sarei stata bene
Poi chissà


----------



## Nocciola (8 Novembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> e perché no?
> 
> ...


E cosa cambierebbe rispetto ad ora?
Anche adesso stanno insieme solo nel week


----------



## sienne (8 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> E cosa cambierebbe rispetto ad ora?
> Anche adesso stanno insieme solo nel week



Ciao

il rapporto tra loro due. 
cioè, un conto è come coppia, 
un altro come solo genitori. 

è l'aspetto privato tra i due che cambia. 

non ci crederai, ma ha una sua rilevanza. 
e si manifesta anche nelle cose pratiche ... 

sienne


----------



## Nocciola (8 Novembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> il rapporto tra loro due.
> cioè, un conto è come coppia,
> ...



Non sono una coppia nemmeno ora e entrambi lo sanno
In generale ti do ragione
In questo caso ripeto ci penserei parecchio


----------



## Brunetta (8 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non sono una coppia nemmeno ora e entrambi lo sanno
> In generale ti do ragione
> In questo caso ripeto ci penserei parecchio


Adesso Rosa non può avere con l'altro un rapporto limpido e aperto da mostrare a tutti, anche ai figli. Ovviamente non il giorno dopo la comunicazione della separazione.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Novembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Adesso Rosa non può avere con l'altro un rapporto limpido e aperto da mostrare a tutti, anche ai figli. Ovviamente non il giorno dopo la comunicazione della separazione.


Ah scusa all'altro manco ci pensavo... Non mi sembrava fosse nei suoi programmi


----------



## Brunetta (8 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ah scusa all'altro manco ci pensavo... Non mi sembrava fosse nei suoi programmi


Lo è.
Se no sarebbe uscita da quel tormento del dubbio che esprime in ogni post scrivendo una cosa che contraddice nel post successivo.
Se la motivazione è "non ho tempo" perché i figli fanno le attività sportive è chiaro che in realtà non vuole ma poi non regge la situazione nella quale si trova da tanto tempo.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Novembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lo è.
> Se no sarebbe uscita da quel tormento del dubbio che esprime in ogni post scrivendo una cosa che contraddice nel post successivo.
> Se la motivazione è "non ho tempo" perché i figli fanno le attività sportive è chiaro che in realtà non vuole ma poi non regge la situazione nella quale si trova da tanto tempo.


Mi fido della tua interpretazione. Non condividerei la scelta ma se é quello che vuole...


----------



## Carola (8 Novembre 2013)

Ho paura di mollare tutto
Avete ragione entrambe
Paura di fare male 
Ai ragazzi in primis
X ora sto sola
Devo capire senza sentire altro

È credo unica cosa saggia da fare


----------



## feather (9 Novembre 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Ho paura di mollare tutto


Se, per assurdo, tuo marito domani ti dicesse: "molla quell'altro, niente più telefonate, emails, niente o io ti lascio". Tu che faresti?


----------



## Carola (9 Novembre 2013)

Non agirà mai così
E non li farei nemmeno io 

Deve venire da me chiudere con altro perché scelgo noi
X qualsiasi motivo decida di farlo
Il mio amante mi diceva lo so che al momento di una scelta 
Salto via io

In qsto momento mio marito e forse  migliore di ciò che era perché ha capito che può finire
Si impegna 
E non chiede nulla
Ne mi dice vivilo  tipo danny

Si limita a esserci di più

Vedremo


----------



## Carola (9 Novembre 2013)

Io credo che un matrimonio debba essere felice
Avere due individui felici
Se mi rendessi conti che non basta nemmeno la felicità di quel che abbiamo adesso, questa volta, mi separò
Da persona resp di questa scelta
Prima però devo riprovare senza un terzo di mezzo
Stare sola senza mail sms telefonate 
Capire se ha davvero tutta qsta valenza che gli do
O a bocce ferme capire che non ho più investito in qsto matrimonio
Tema sesso.... Qua più difficile 
Ricominciare dopo anni e'davvero difficile
C'è quasi imbarazzo
 Assurdo
Mio marito e considerato uno degli uomini più desiderabili nel nostro contesto
Affascinante 
Io non vedo più tutto questo?


----------



## feather (9 Novembre 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Ricominciare dopo anni e'davvero difficile
> C'è quasi imbarazzo
> Assurdo


No. Non è assurdo. Lo capisco benissimo.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Novembre 2013)

*Ho pensato a te*


----------



## feather (11 Novembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> View attachment 7788


----------



## JON (11 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> *Ma perché non riesco a metterci una pietra sopra?*
> Probabilmente per la mia ex amante funzionava proprio come dice il conte. Per lei era l'emozione dell'avventura, niente di più.
> Ora che ha visto che rischiava di rimetterci il matrimonio ha tirato i remi in barca. Almeno per il momento.
> Ma io? Perché casso sto qua a struggermi? Mi manca da morire, penso sempre a lei. Ma perché??
> ...


Forse è anche una questione di tempo. Non è che riesci a cancellarla con un colpo di spugna.


----------



## feather (11 Novembre 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Non è che riesci a cancellarla con un colpo di spugna.


Lei c'è riuscita bene mi pare...


----------



## Calipso (11 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Lei c'è riuscita bene mi pare...



Ciao Feath... :abbraccio:


----------



## feather (11 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Ciao Feath... :abbraccio:


Ciao..
Che palle Caly... Ma quando deve durare sta tortura..? Si arriva a un punto in cui si diventa cinici a sufficienza da non avere bisogno di niente e di nessuno e si vive felici di se stessi?


----------



## Calipso (11 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Ciao..
> Che palle Caly... Ma quando deve durare sta tortura..? Si arriva a un punto in cui si diventa cinici a sufficienza da non avere bisogno di niente e di nessuno e si vive felici di se stessi?


Stella, secondo me non è una questione di cinismo ma di lavoro su se stessi.... 
Sarà banale ma solo quando stiamo bene con noi stessi... 
troviamo la maniera di stare davvero bene anche con gli altri....


----------



## feather (11 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> solo quando stiamo bene con noi stessi...
> troviamo la maniera di stare davvero bene anche con gli altri....


Ma io da solo con me stesso sto benissimo. Solo che non ci vedo uno scopo. Forse a ragione Brunetta, metto il mio scopo troppo in alto..


----------



## contepinceton (11 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Ma io da solo con me stesso sto benissimo. Solo che non ci vedo uno scopo. Forse a ragione Brunetta, metto il mio scopo troppo in alto..


Ma che scopo e scopo
Una scopata ti ci vuole...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## feather (11 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma che scopo e scopo
> Una scopata ti ci vuole...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Meglio di no, le ultime le ho pagate carissime!


----------



## Leda (11 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Ma io da solo con me stesso sto benissimo. Solo che non ci vedo uno scopo. Forse *h*a ragione Brunetta, metto il mio scopo troppo in alto..



Mi chiedevi delle 'acca' mancanti: eccone una, ad esempio.
Fine parentesi maestrina dalla penna rossa. 




feather ha detto:


> Ciao..
> Che palle Caly... Ma quando deve durare sta tortura..? Si arriva a un punto in cui si diventa cinici a sufficienza da non avere bisogno di niente e di nessuno e si vive felici di se stessi?


Beh, pensa se lo scopo della tua amante nel disegno della tua vita fosse stato proprio quello di costringerti a passare attraverso a tutto ciò ed essere forzato a sopravvivere e a venirne fuori più forte e più consapevole... 
Cosa ti saresti portato a casa, come lezione? Che anche se trovi una donna che ti capisce, con cui stai bene e con la quale scopi da dio, che è il top del tuo nirvana, puoi fare a meno persino di lei. Come dire che è importante, ma non ti uccide. Come dire che impari a governarti meglio d'ora innanzi, perchè ti conosci un po' di più e prenderai, nel caso, anche la ricerca futura di un'altra donna (che ti voglia, stavolta) con un po' più di testa, badando bene a capire chi hai di fronte e chi sei tu, di fronte a lei.
Non è poco.
Io la ringrazierei, al posto tuo.
Anzi - si aprono le scommesse - tra un po' di tempo sarai felice che si sia tolta di torno.


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Ma perché non riesco a metterci una pietra sopra?
> Probabilmente per la mia ex amante funzionava proprio come dice il conte. Per lei era l'emozione dell'avventura, niente di più.
> Ora che ha visto che rischiava di rimetterci il matrimonio ha tirato i remi in barca. Almeno per il momento.
> Ma io? Perché casso sto qua a struggermi? Mi manca da morire, penso sempre a lei. Ma perché??
> ...



Bè, è bello quando si pensa di amare ed essere amati.
Non è facile rinunciare a quelle belle emozioni, la mente, il cuore, la pancia, tornano lì, non si rassegnano facilmente.
Ti sei sbagliato, lei non era il grande amore, lei non era come pensavi, il tuo innamoramento si fondava su basi sballate.
Ma è il tuo innamoramento che piangi, il tuo innamoramento che ti manca, lo stare bene con lei che ti manca. Anche se non staresti più bene con lei adesso, pure se ti offrisse, che so, incontri settimanali di solo sesso.
Anche se lei si mostrasse all'improvviso come crudelia demon, continuerebbe a mancarti il fatto che, per un periodo almeno, ci sei stato bene.

E poi essere rifiutati fa sempre male, e stai lì, ti senti cretino/a, un pò stupefatto e stupido/a.

E la lingua batte dove il dente duole.

Passa. A qualcuno prima, ad altri dopo. 

Però piantala con il fatto che una persona qualsiasi fuori di te possa essere la chiave di volta per un rinnovamento epocale.
E' verissimo che cresciamo con gli altri. Io ho chiarissimo in mente tutto quello che le persone accanto a me hanno fatto per me. 
Ma gli amici, gli innamorati, forniscono (possono fornire) supporto, ok, spinta, il buon umore e la fiducia. Ma non possono dare la motivazione, non possono cambiarti loro.

E poi, dai, ma che responsabilità enorme vuoi dare a una che si innamora di te? Oltre che amarti ed apprezzarti così come sei (ltrimenti, che razza di amore sarebbe?) deve essere responsabile di renderti apprezzabile ai tuoi occhi?
Per favore no...

Dai...


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Novembre 2013)

Ovviamente non ho letto nulla delle risposte altrui. Ritornare dopo un pò vuol dire che se volessi mettermi in pari dovrei dedicare a leggere qui più tempo che al mio lavoro


----------



## JON (11 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Lei c'è riuscita bene mi pare...


Ma non puoi dirlo con certezza. Probabilmente a differenza di te ha trovato la giusta motivazione.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Novembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Bè,* è bello quando si pensa di amare ed essere amati*.
> Non è facile rinunciare a quelle belle emozioni, la mente, il cuore, la pancia, tornano lì, non si rassegnano facilmente.
> Ti sei sbagliato, lei non era il grande amore, lei non era come pensavi, il tuo innamoramento si fondava su basi sballate.
> Ma è il tuo innamoramento che piangi, il tuo innamoramento che ti manca, lo stare bene con lei che ti manca. Anche se non staresti più bene con lei adesso, pure se ti offrisse, che so, incontri settimanali di solo sesso.
> ...


E' talmente bello che spessissimo ci si convince di amare o ci si illude di essere amati o entrambe le cose.
Se si fa finta in due può funzionare :carneval:


----------



## oceansize (12 Novembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' talmente bello che spessissimo ci si convince di amare o ci si illude di essere amati o entrambe le cose.
> Se si fa finta in due può funzionare :carneval:


maronn che cinismo! però ti quoto


----------



## Brunetta (12 Novembre 2013)

oceansize ha detto:


> maronn che cinismo! però ti quoto


Come rispose Troisi in un film all'amico che gli diceva "Quando c'è l'amore c'è tutto", "No, quella è la salute!" :mrgreen:


----------



## feather (12 Novembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' talmente bello che spessissimo ci si convince di amare o ci si illude di essere amati o entrambe le cose.


Già, ma io non voglio vivere un'illusione. 
Come si fa a mettersi al riparo dalle balle che ci auto-raccontiamo?


----------



## feather (12 Novembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> tra un po' di tempo sarai felice che si sia tolta di torno.


Cos'è che ti fa pensare che ne sarò felice? E che non la rimpiangerò per i secoli invece? Cosa ti porta a questa idea?


----------



## feather (12 Novembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> View attachment 7788


----------



## Carola (12 Novembre 2013)

Ma io non voglio vedere a sto cinismo
Non mi va
Non può essere così x tutti 

Feath io credo che ti passerà 
Passa per tutti
Solo nell immediato pare impossibile
Poi credo rimanga un rimpianto al pensiero questo si

Ma con tua moglie... Non pensi proprio di poter ritrovare un po' di curiosità per la donna che ti è a fianco
?

L altra era così nettamente migliore ai tuoi occhi
Perché ricordati che non l'hai vissuta ....nella quotidianità
Quindi magari enfatizzata un pochino


----------



## feather (12 Novembre 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Ma con tua moglie... Non pensi proprio di poter ritrovare un po' di curiosità per la donna che ti è a fianco
> ?


No, non credo proprio. 
Lo scorso week-end ho fatto week-end lungo, mi sono preso anche lunedì di ferie. Abbiamo portato il pupo ad un parco. C'erano spettacoli e altre belle attività. Il piccolo ha dato da mangiare a uno stormo di pappagalli coloratissimi. Fatto delle foto meravigliose...
Insomma un quadretto splendido: io, una moglie dolce e graziosa, un bel bambino felice e sorridente...
E io mi ascoltavo.. O meglio, ascoltavo le mie sensazioni.
Siamo tornati in pratica com'eravamo un anno fa. Solo che ora conosco la natura di quel sentire. All'epoca la ignoravo.
Siamo due "amici" che collaborano. Ci vogliamo bene, ci rispettiamo, punto.
Abbiamo una bellissima famiglia, la salute e soldi quanto basta. Ma la curiosità di conoscerci l'un l'altra, di "vederci", di comprenderci, di scavare dentro se stessi e dentro l'altro... È un desiderio solo mio. 



rosa3 ha detto:


> L altra era così nettamente migliore ai tuoi occhi
> Perché ricordati che non l'hai vissuta ....nella quotidianità
> Quindi magari enfatizzata un pochino


L'altra era oggettivamente differente. Molto passionale per dirne una. Cosa che mia moglie non è. Ma non solo.
Però è anche vero che la mia ex lei non si è mai posta molte domande, le ha sempre evitate come la peste e ancor di più il darmi qualsivoglia risposta alle mie domande. Le ho chiesto molte volte cosa voleva da me, mai avuta una risposta.
Mi dice di non avere sogni, pensieri o desideri al di fuori dello stare con suo figlio. Ma poi dice di non volerne un secondo perché non avrebbe tempo per le sue cose. Quando ha appena finito di dire che non le interessa nient'altro al di fuori di suo figlio.. E così via. Un sacco di contraddizioni e poche risposte, per di più confuse.
Mi rendo conto che alla lunga sarebbe difficile per me vivere con una donna che non sa quello che vuole e che non ne vuole sapere di guardarsi dentro ed essere onesta con se stessa (e/o con me).
Però è vero che come mi ha fatto sentire lei... Riusciva a tirare fuori da me delle emozioni potenti e bellissime che sono ora andare perse. Verosimilmente per sempre. E questo mi fa malissimo.


----------



## Carola (12 Novembre 2013)

Allora, scusa.
Tu una cosi la trovi così tanto interessante
Al di la della passionalità che guarda comprendo molto bene incida
È inriganteè emozione e pancia che vibra e tutto quello che di forte c’è nello scambio con un altro essere umano
E ti fa sentire vivo

O viva

Essere genitore ti da altre emozioni altre sensazioni
Ugualmente belle ma si diverse

Lessere umano ha bisogno di entrambe
O meglio, alcuni e alcuni apre possano farne a meno

Ma tornando a questa Lei..
Non ti sembrava al di la dell aspetto emozionale
Francamente un po vuotina ed inconsistente

Non ti dava idea di volersi vivere un gioco con te e basta?
Che puo esserci..ma a e non dovrebbe smuovere sto popo de roba
Se lo fa è perché appunto avevi vuoti che colmavi così

E allora ragiona su questo

Poi scenetta di famiglia bella all apparenza guarda ti capisco
Qui uguale e uguale il senso di non sentirsi

Anche se i sn probelmi sono nati da un atteggiamento di mio marito diverso
Motlo egoismoe si anche poca passionalità
Ora è diverso
Ma iod evo capire
X qsto consiglio a te di parlarne e capire
Mica sarà tonta sta donna?


----------



## feather (12 Novembre 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Non ti sembrava al di la dell aspetto emozionale
> Francamente un po vuotina ed inconsistente


Si, lo è. Ma per sua volontà.
Perché è estremamente intelligente e potrebbe essere tutt'altro che vuota e inconsistente. La testa ce l'ha tutta. È questo che non mi da pace. Potenzialmente ha i numeri per essere una donna magnifica: dolce, bella e molto intelligente. Perché si ostini a non farsi domande e darsi(/mi) risposte è per me un mistero insondabile.



rosa3 ha detto:


> Non ti dava idea di volersi vivere un gioco con te e basta?


Si, ho sempre avuto l'impressione che solo il sesso la facesse "smuovere". Ma volevo credere che fosse la chiave per schiudere il resto...
Inoltre le ho chiesto milioni di volte: cosa vuoi da me? siamo solo scopamici? E via così.. Se voleva solo sesso senza tante complicazioni, poteva dirmelo. Invece di dichiararmi amore.



rosa3 ha detto:


> Ma iod evo capire
> X qsto consiglio a te di parlarne e capire
> Mica sarà tonta sta donna?


Tonta no, ma lei è così, sempre stata così e non cambierà. Quello che vuole lei dalla vita è quello. Prendere o lasciare.


----------



## ytumamatambien (12 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Ma perché non riesco a metterci una pietra sopra?
> Probabilmente per la mia ex amante funzionava proprio come dice il conte. Per lei era l'emozione dell'avventura, niente di più.
> Ora che ha visto che rischiava di rimetterci il matrimonio ha tirato i remi in barca. Almeno per il momento.
> Ma io? Perché casso sto qua a struggermi? Mi manca da morire, penso sempre a lei. Ma perché??
> ...


   Feather credo di aver vissuto una situazione simile alla tua anche se molto più breve. Soprattutto mi ritrovo nelle considerazioni che fai dopo.. "Ma io? Perché casso sto qua a struggermi? Mi manca da morire, penso sempre a lei. Ma perché??
Eppure capisco come stanno le cose. Ma per me, forse, e sottolineo forse, lei era il biglietto d'uscita da una vita che mi va stretta. Lei era l'opportunità di stravolgere tutto, di cambiare radicalmente tutto, vita, matrimonio, casa, tutto. Un mondo nuovo pieno di novità e opportunità invece di un tranquillo e prevedibilissimo tran tran che mi va strettissimo."
Sai ci ho pensato, credo proprio che tu abbia visto l'opportunità di  un biglietto di sola andata dalla vita matrimoniale che non ti soddisfa... Le ipocrisie continue, il continuo fingere della situazione della famiglia felice.
 Io e mia moglie buoni amici come dici tu negli ultimi post...niente di + ….ma non mi basta serve qualcuno con cui andare in profondità...
 poi le considerazioni di altre che dicono...la felicità è dentro di “te” nel tuo modo di interpretare la vita... parole sagge... belle....ragionevoli
 Questo non toglie che io e te,  Feather continuiamo a cercare qualcosa ...una via d'uscita qualcosa di più profondo. Non può essere tutto qui...
 Vedi invidio chi riesce ad apprezzare quel che c'è, alcuni papà “con le pantofole” (che hanno appeso le scarpe al chiodo) e hanno già trovato ( a quanto pare ..) quello che cercavano.
 Sarà colpa del nostro carattere, delle nostre scelte sbagliate, ma noi siamo ancora alla ricerca di qualcosa ….inquieti...piacere di averti conosciuto


----------



## feather (12 Novembre 2013)

ytumamatambien ha detto:


> ….inquieti...piacere di averti conosciuto


Bah.. Non so se è un piacere. Io sinceramente invidio quelli "con le pantofole" come li chiami tu. Tutta sta ricerca, di non si sa neppure bene cosa.. Per di più con un carattere pieno di buchi come l'hemmental... 
Se fossi sereno e felice dove sono? Vivrei in una favola ora. Invece....
Inoltre ora che l'amante se n'è andata mi lascia con una domando a da cento mila dollari: cosa devo fare con mia moglie.. Mi tengo la famigliola tranquilla, pur sapendo che è un "ripiego"? Pur sapendo che anelo ad altro.. Pur sapendo che un giorno potrei (difficile ma non impossibile) trovare la donna che cerco?
È giusto nei confronti di mia moglie? Di mio figlio?

Che casino..


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Bah.. Non so se è un piacere. Io sinceramente invidio quelli "con le pantofole" come li chiami tu. Tutta sta ricerca, di non si sa neppure bene cosa.. Per di più con un carattere pieno di buchi come l'hemmental...
> Se fossi sereno e felice dove sono? Vivrei in una favola ora. Invece....
> Inoltre ora che l'amante se n'è andata mi lascia con una domando a da cento mila dollari: cosa devo fare con mia moglie.. Mi tengo la famigliola tranquilla, pur sapendo che è un "ripiego"? Pur sapendo che anelo ad altro.. Pur sapendo che un giorno potrei (difficile ma non impossibile) trovare la donna che cerco?
> È giusto nei confronti di mia moglie? Di mio figlio?
> ...


Ma perchè non fai un analisi economica?

Costi vs benefici dal rimanere o lasciare
E intendo costi e benefici non solo in denaro, ma nel senso ampio dell'economia.

Cioè nel senso giusto, ma non è colpa mia se la gente alla parola costi mette solo il denaro
Costi esempio
solitudine, pulirsi la casa....tutto insomma...

No comunque secondo me non è giusto nei confronti di tua moglie e di tuo figlio...
Ci sono dei doveri assunti con il matrimonio e non solo dei diritti.


----------



## Carola (12 Novembre 2013)

Feath ti parlo xchè per certe dinamiche potrei essere io(x altri no)

Puo anche essere che il sesso abbia avuto un ruolo non indifferente
Soptutto qnd ci sono bimbi molto piccoli le  dinamiche intense di lavoro corse e badare ai piccoli forse ti fanno un po dimenticare il tuo essere donna

Ora qnd i bimbi sono piccoli iod avvero non so come si abbia il tempo infatti la moglie di danny mi lascia molto molto perplessa
Vero che io ne avevo 3 e vicini ed ero sola…e manco il tempo di una doccia..altrochè amante
Anche adesso per quello che fu…ritagliavo  spazi lavorando…rubavo un ora al nuoto…x dirti
Ora probilmente permane un forte forte affetto che è anche amore vs il compagno di una vita e non scordiamo papa di tuo figlio

Poi riscopri la passione con..un altro..la passione ti confonde
Fa sembrare amore
Ti prende ti stravolge
Si trasforma in amore? Puo essere
Quando puo
Inq ueste circostanze..non sempre puo se non s travolgendo vite intere..figli..amicizie ..consuetudini

Forse lei in questo è avantaggiata avendo magari una vita + piena della tua che nonostante belle giornate in famiglia senti un vuoto
O forse è + superficiale
Forse solo  spaventata da una separazione
Forse però non abbastanza delusa dal suo matrimonio
Qsto piu di tutto credo

Poi ha sbagliato apalrare di amore, ha sbagliato a nond are risp..sbaglierà nel guardarsi bene dall’ammettere a se stessa e al marito la sua crisi
Ma qui sono spazi suoi..nonipossiamo ipotizzare ma poi ancora chissà che dinamiche ci sono nella sua testa

Capisci
Magari si dispera ogni gg x te
Ma t poi cosa avresti volto? Andare avanti così x sempre?
Non è possibile
C’è da impazzire e prima o poi si chiude

Il mio amante anche non capisce perché finire una cosa cosi bella
Ma lui almeno è separato.

Ha deciso. Tu cosa vorresti?
Con tua moglie ad es
Io sto lavorando su quello


----------



## devastata (12 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Bah.. Non so se è un piacere. Io sinceramente invidio quelli "con le pantofole" come li chiami tu. Tutta sta ricerca, di non si sa neppure bene cosa.. Per di più con un carattere pieno di buchi come l'hemmental...
> Se fossi sereno e felice dove sono? Vivrei in una favola ora. Invece....
> Inoltre ora che l'amante se n'è andata mi lascia con una domando a da cento mila dollari: cosa devo fare con mia moglie.. Mi tengo la famigliola tranquilla, pur sapendo che è un "ripiego"? Pur sapendo che anelo ad altro.. Pur sapendo che un giorno potrei (difficile ma non impossibile) trovare la donna che cerco?
> *È giusto nei confronti di mia moglie? *Di mio figlio?
> ...


L'unica è chiederglielo, sarà lei a dirti se preferisce una farsa di famiglia o la separazione. Tanto non lo farai, fino a quando non incontrerai una come desideri.


----------



## Carola (12 Novembre 2013)

Non so cosa sia giusto feath
Se non provi con un rinnovato entusiasmo.... Dico provare a vedere il bello che in lei c'è 
Diversamente non so 
Lei possibile non si accorga di nulla?
Le hai mai parlato come qui?
Non nota che non la cerchi
Che non sei affettuoso?

Non soffre x questo ?

Tuo figlio ora è piccolo
Ma credo che si rendano conto se i genitori sono infelici
Non sereni
Non soddisfatti

So  che essere felici con se stessi e la base x rendere felici più gli altri


----------



## Brunetta (13 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Già, ma io non voglio vivere un'illusione.
> Come si fa a mettersi al riparo dalle balle che ci auto-raccontiamo?


Per me non c'è riparo. Fa parte degli incerti del mestiere di vivere. Sarebbe come cercare di non ingrassare mangiando bignè e cannoli.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Si, lo è. Ma per sua volontà.
> Perché è estremamente intelligente e potrebbe essere tutt'altro che vuota e inconsistente. La testa ce l'ha tutta. È questo che non mi da pace. Potenzialmente ha i numeri per essere una donna magnifica: dolce, bella e molto intelligente. Perché si ostini a non farsi domande e darsi(/mi) risposte è per me un mistero insondabile.
> 
> 
> ...


Lasciando fuori dal discorso tua moglie e la tua ex amante per un attimo, cosa credi che vogliano le persone?
Quello che vuoi tu.
Tutti vogliono: salute, un buon lavoro, una bella famiglia, una persona che li ama con cui vivere una vita di intenso amore e condivisione e un cavallino con il fischietto sotto la coda no?
Lo voglio anch'io.
Non ce l'ho.
Chi ce l'ha?
La vita non è obbligata a darti tutto quello che vuoi o sarebbe necessario per viverla al meglio.
E' una disdetta ma è così.


----------



## feather (13 Novembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La vita non è obbligata a darti tutto quello che vuoi o sarebbe necessario per viverla al meglio.
> E' una disdetta ma è così.


Vero. E fin qui nulla da obiettare. Il mio problema è, proprio perché non posso avere il cavallino e anche tutto il resto, capire a cosa posso rinunciare serenamente e a cosa no. Un po' il discorso economico che faceva il conte. 
Pensavo che un rapporto profondo con una compagna fosse un accessorio e mi sono poi ritrovato a un passo dal mollare tutto per averlo.

Ma cosa ci fai in piedi a quest'ora? Fai il metronotte?


----------



## feather (13 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma perchè non fai un analisi economica?
> 
> No comunque secondo me non è giusto nei confronti di tua moglie e di tuo figlio...
> Ci sono dei doveri assunti con il matrimonio e non solo dei diritti.


Perché mi manca il valore delle variabili.
Il sunto è presto fatto: 
la solitudine non è un problema, sto benissimo da solo
il pulire la casa o far da mangiare non è un problema, ho vissuto da solo e ci stavo bene
per i soldi sarebbe un bagno di sangue ma non è neanche questo che non mi fa dormire la notte

le uniche cose davvero sul piatto della bilancia sono:
vedere mio figlio crescere
una compagna con cui poter parlare e condividere per davvero

l'una esclude l'altra. Ero pronto a mollare la prima per avere la seconda, qualcosa vorrà pur dire no?


----------



## feather (13 Novembre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> L'unica è chiederglielo, sarà lei a dirti se preferisce una farsa di famiglia o la separazione. Tanto non lo farai, fino a quando non incontrerai una come desideri.


Già parlato, un paio di settimane fa. Preferisce la farsa di famiglia. Le ho detto chiaro che potrebbe trovare un uomo che la ami per davvero. Risposta: "non voglio un altro uomo, voglio stare in questa casa a veder crescere mio figlio con il suo papà. Se incontrerai una.. mi farai sapere.."
Ma io sono ancora qui a chiedermi se non debba decidere anche per lei a questo punto.. Ha 35 anni, può rifarsi una vita con un altro uomo se volesse, è molto carina.
Invece sono ancora qui a macerarmi nel dubbio e ad aspettare di capire (o sentire) quello che è giusto fare.


----------



## feather (13 Novembre 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Capisci
> Magari si dispera ogni gg x te


A vederla non mi pare proprio, ma è vero che sa fingere molto bene. Con se stessa e con gli altri. L'ho vista con i miei occhi ricacciare lacrime e tristezza e diventare solare e sorridente in un nanosecondo all'occorrenza.



rosa3 ha detto:


> Ma t poi cosa avresti volto? Andare avanti così x sempre?


Ma neanche per sogno. Io da lei volevo una vita insieme o una spiegazione che non si contraddica sul perché è finita, se è finita e cosa è stato, a chiare lettere guardandomi negli occhi.



rosa3 ha detto:


> Tu cosa vorresti?
> Con tua moglie ad es
> Io sto lavorando su quello


No, non so cosa fare con mia moglie. Ho deciso che proveremo anche la terapia di coppia, giusto per non lasciare niente di intentato e non si sa mai che almeno riusciamo a separarci con le motivazioni chiare per entrambi. Chissà...


----------



## feather (13 Novembre 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Lei possibile non si accorga di nulla?
> Le hai mai parlato come qui?
> Non nota che non la cerchi
> Che non sei affettuoso?
> ...


Come detto si, lei sa che non la amo. E non fa certo i salti di gioia. Nelle occasioni in cui ne abbiamo parlato ci sono stati fiumi di lacrime.



rosa3 ha detto:


> Tuo figlio ora è piccolo
> Ma credo che si rendano conto se i genitori sono infelici
> Non sereni
> Non soddisfatti


Non saprei, a vederlo mi pare felice e sereno. Però mi ha incuriosito il fatto che ogni tanto chieda alla mamma se è felice...
Magari ha solo imparato la frase da qualche parte e la ripete a pappagallo senza neanche sapere bene cosa vuol dire. Però....
È anche vero che in casa non sto male, mi sento però sempre un po' "legato", un attore involontario che deve, per quanto poco, recitare una parte. Per quanto mia moglie sappia che non sono il marito innamorato che dovrei essere.
Però c'è mutuo rispetto e gentilezza, oggettivamente non posso dire di vivere in un atmosfera pesante.
Ma da qui non so da che parte andare, non ho ancora in testa e nel cuore una di quelle decisioni consapevoli che sai non rimpiangerai mai. E conosco la sensazione. A volte ho preso su due piedi decisioni che hanno cambiato molto della mia vita, ma non me ne sono mai pentito, sentivo dentro di me che era la cosa giusta da fare, è così è sempre stato. 
Ora questo sentire non ce l'ho, forse è offuscato dalla paura di ferire mia moglie e mio figlio, non lo so...


----------



## ytumamatambien (13 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Bah.. Non so se è un piacere. Io sinceramente invidio quelli "con le pantofole" come li chiami tu. Tutta sta ricerca, di non si sa neppure bene cosa.. Per di più con un carattere pieno di buchi come l'hemmental...
> Se fossi sereno e felice dove sono? Vivrei in una favola ora. Invece....
> Inoltre ora che l'amante se n'è andata mi lascia con una domando a da cento mila dollari: cosa devo fare con mia moglie.. Mi tengo la famigliola tranquilla, pur sapendo che è un "ripiego"? Pur sapendo che anelo ad altro.. Pur sapendo che un giorno potrei (difficile ma non impossibile) trovare la donna che cerco?
> È giusto nei confronti di mia moglie? Di mio figlio?
> ...


Carissimo feather
vedendo la tua risposta, sto gran piacere ad averti conosciuto non lo provo nemmeno io  ... ti volevo solo rendere partecipe che ci sono altre persone come te.... nella tua situazione ...col tuo carattere... che hanno un rapporto di coppia che non li soddisfa in pieno e che non amano la loro routine quotidiana...credo siano tantissime.. 
Questa continua ricerca non la capisci? si tratta proprio della ricerca della persona "giusta" ...forse non era nemmeno la tua amante visto che non ti vuole +... non credi?
Non si tratta di uomini emmenthal e di pantofolai... ma di persone che si accontentano del "poco" o "molto" che hanno e quello che non lo fanno...tutto qui... mi spiace per il tono della tua risposta perchè mi sentivo solidale con te...vivendo situazione analoga...peccato:incazzato:


----------



## zanna (13 Novembre 2013)

ytumamatambien ha detto:


> Carissimo feather
> vedendo la tua risposta, sto gran piacere ad averti conosciuto non lo provo nemmeno io  ... ti volevo solo rendere partecipe che ci sono altre persone come te.... nella tua situazione ...col tuo carattere... che hanno un rapporto di coppia che non li soddisfa in pieno e che non amano la loro routine quotidiana...credo siano tantissime..
> Questa continua ricerca non la capisci? si tratta proprio della ricerca della persona "giusta" ...forse non era nemmeno la tua amante visto che non ti vuole +... non credi?
> Non si tratta di uomini emmenthal e di pantofolai... ma di persone che si accontentano del "poco" o "molto" che hanno e quello che non lo fanno...tutto qui... mi spiace per il tono della tua risposta perchè mi sentivo solidale con te...vivendo situazione analoga...peccato:incazzato:


Probabilmente hai frainteso il senso del messaggio .... 
IMHO


----------



## feather (13 Novembre 2013)

ytumamatambien ha detto:


> mi spiace per il tono della tua risposta perchè mi sentivo solidale con te...vivendo situazione analoga...peccato:incazzato:


Scusa, o io mi sono espresso male o tu hai interpretato male. 
La mia risposta voleva avere un tono ironico. Ci stavo scherzando un po' su. Peccato non si sia capito 
Non c'è l'ho assolutamente con te e si, anche a me fa piacere poter parlare con qualcuno che ha i miei stessi dubbi, incertezze e modo di sentire.


----------



## ytumamatambien (13 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Scusa, o io mi sono espresso male o tu hai interpretato male.
> La mia risposta voleva avere un tono ironico. Ci stavo scherzando un po' su. Peccato non si sia capito
> Non c'è l'ho assolutamente con te e si, anche a me fa piacere poter parlare con qualcuno che ha i miei stessi dubbi, incertezze e modo di sentire.


ok feather anche a me fa piacere condividere esperienze con persone in situazioni simili alla mia...in bocca al lupo..certo i tuoi dubbi credo siano quelli di "molti" ...credo anche che la storia che hai avuto ti abbia insegnato qualcosa...
è chiaro che per il bambino se rimani in famiglia è meglio.
ma ci devi rimanere con lo stato d'animo giusto... sono le solite cose dette e ridette..certo se per te il problema economico non è insormontabile.....dipende quanto puoi sopportare ancora la tua routine famigliare...ci sono molti che lo fanno per una vita e poi si creano distrazioni o vite parallele...non è facile


----------



## Brunetta (13 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Vero. E fin qui nulla da obiettare. Il mio problema è, proprio perché non posso avere il cavallino e anche tutto il resto, capire a cosa posso rinunciare serenamente e a cosa no. Un po' il discorso economico che faceva il conte.
> Pensavo che un rapporto profondo con una compagna fosse un accessorio e mi sono poi ritrovato a un passo dal mollare tutto per averlo.
> 
> Ma cosa ci fai in piedi a quest'ora? Fai il metronotte?


Sono stata fino a tardi a casa di un'amica dove c'era una sua collega, che conoscevo di vista, che ci ha fatto ridere alle lacrime raccontando dei colleghi rompicoglioni e altre disavventure.
Per dire come si può affrontare la vita.
Ah ha avuto recentemente problemi gravi per i quali ha perso 10kg.


----------



## Sole (13 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Ecco, questo è un passaggio interessante sul quale mi piacerebbe spendessi qualche parola in più.
> L'ho scelta e voluta? In che senso? E quali conti ci posso mai fare con qualcosa che ormai è fatto?


Scusa il ritardo con cui rispondo.

L'hai scelta e voluta perché mi pareva avessi detto che fin dall'inizio il rapporto con tua moglie è stato poco passionale e basato su una scelta di tipo 'razionale', piuttosto che di cuore e di pancia. O magari mi sbaglio con un altro utente... nel caso ti chiedo scusa in anticipo.

I conti, se la mia premessa è corretta, li puoi fare cercando di capire il perché delle tue scelte. Quali sono i meccanismi che ti hanno portato a farle e, quindi, a preparare la strada al fallimento del tuo matrimonio.

E' un discorso complesso, che sicuramente emergerà se fai terapia psicologica.

Conoscere la radice dei nostri errori non necessariamente ci permette di correggerli, ma se siamo persone dotate di buon senso, almeno dovrebbe impedirci di farne altri in futuro 

In bocca al lupo!


----------



## Carola (13 Novembre 2013)

ottimo post sole

io sto andando inq uella direzione

ho detto fermi laa  tutti
amante che si un po preme
marito che adesso vorrebbe recuperare tutto e famri capire che c'è

parenti che mi soffocano

mi dedico a me stessa
ai figli
al alvoro
e alla terapia

poi a bocce decisamente ferme
deciderò

fath prova a pensarci

e accettati
accetta che scelte fatte anni fa non necessariamente siano ancora comprensibili adesso
che qualcosa puoi rivedere forse

che capirai

poi non capisco sai i mariti o mogli i che dicono" anche se non mi ami piu..stiamo insieme"

mio marito no, non dice così
dice permettimi di fari capire cosa provo che non ci sono ma riuscito
non trarre conclusioni senza avermi permesso questo

sto provando
per poter dire le ho provate tutte

forse anche la tua ex amante fa così

mi auguro per lei

un abbraccio


----------



## Scaredheart (14 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Già parlato, un paio di settimane fa. Preferisce la farsa di famiglia. Le ho detto chiaro che potrebbe trovare un uomo che la ami per davvero. Risposta: "non voglio un altro uomo, voglio stare in questa casa a veder crescere mio figlio con il suo papà. Se incontrerai una.. mi farai sapere.."
> Ma io sono ancora qui a chiedermi se non debba decidere anche per lei a questo punto.. Ha 35 anni, può rifarsi una vita con un altro uomo se volesse, è molto carina.
> Invece sono ancora qui a macerarmi nel dubbio e ad aspettare di capire (o sentire) quello che è giusto fare.


leggere questo post mi ha fatto versare delle lacrime lo ammetto, immagino come può stare tua moglie anche per la risposta data... 
Ad ogni modo io sono convinta che l'amante la stai troppo idealizzando,in un post hai detto che mai è stata chiara con te e non rispondeva alle domende... Cioè tu stai attribuendo ai suoi silenzi delle risposte intelligenti... Su quale principio? Io ho fatto uno sbaglio una volta come il tuo, perché secondo me è solo sbaglio... Credere di aver perso oro quando in realtà era solo... Ora non importa lei cos'è,ora importa la tua vita...insomma tu sei insoddisfatto,non senti la vocina che ti suggerisce...però i gg passano, e se te ne stai lì fermo,vuoi o non vuoi ti stai rispondendo... Ora sta a te se vuoi riprendere in mano i tuoi gg,che quelli non tornano,volano veloci.... O continuare a farti domande... So che hai un figlio...ma a questo avviso io ti consiglierei di separarti, si potrebbe far un'idea sbagliata di coppia unita dall'amore vedendo una coppia da  esempio, che coppia non è...


----------



## feather (14 Novembre 2013)

ytumamatambien ha detto:


> è chiaro che per il bambino se rimani in famiglia è meglio.





Scaredheart ha detto:


> So che hai un figlio...ma a questo avviso io ti consiglierei di separarti, si potrebbe far un'idea sbagliata di coppia unita dall'amore vedendo una coppia da  esempio, che coppia non è...


Ed è proprio questo a qui stavo pensando.. Non mi ricordo più chi, diceva che suo figlio non vedrà mai il padre e la madre baciarsi... 
Neppure mio figlio, non bacio mia moglie da quasi un anno e non facciamo l'amore da altrettanto tempo. 
L'esempio che avrà mio figlio è di un papà e una mamma che stanno insieme per vedere lui, due che collaborano. Ma l'amore tra un uomo e una donna è qualcos'altro.
O almeno quello che io chiamo tale.
Lui assimilerà questo tipo di matrimonio come quello a cui puntare. Un matrimonio di collaborazione.
Sai, in India ad esempio le donne sono convinte che: non sposi l'uomo che ami, ma ami l'uomo che sposi.
Che esempio sto dando a mio figlio? D'altro canto se me ne vado crescerà con i genitori separati, li vedrà meno, almeno insieme...
Mi piange il cuore ferire mia moglie, ma di far danni a mio figlio.. È qualcosa che non potrei mai perdonarmi.


----------



## feather (14 Novembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ad ogni modo io sono convinta che l'amante la stai troppo idealizzando,in un post hai detto che mai è stata chiara con te e non rispondeva alle domende... Cioè tu stai attribuendo ai suoi silenzi delle risposte intelligenti... Su quale principio?


Io in realtà sono convinto che i suoi silenzi significhino: "non ho la risposta e non la voglio neanche cercare perché intuisco che sarebbe profondamente incompatibile con tutte le certezze sulle quali ho costruito la mia vita finora, mi disprezzerei per quelle risposte perché vanno contro tutto quello che mi hanno insegnato essere <giusto>"


----------



## Scaredheart (14 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Ed è proprio questo a qui stavo pensando.. Non mi ricordo più chi, diceva che suo figlio non vedrà mai il padre e la madre baciarsi...
> Neppure mio figlio, non bacio mia moglie da quasi un anno e non facciamo l'amore da altrettanto tempo.
> L'esempio che avrà mio figlio è di un papà e una mamma che stanno insieme per vedere lui, due che collaborano. Ma l'amore tra un uomo e una donna è qualcos'altro.
> O almeno quello che io chiamo tale.
> ...


Io da figlia, cresciuta da sola, proprio per un matrimonio che non capisco cos'è, se tu fossi mio padre ti sarei grato un gg per esserti separato... Cioè per aver seguito quel filo logico che è la vita... Io mangio perché ho fame,se smetto di mangiare diventa anoressia... Non so se rendo l'idea... Tutto ciò che non segue il filo delle nostre emozioni a mio parere è malattia... Tu non ami tua moglie,non siete una coppia ma amici... Pensi che un figlio sarà felice di una madre triste perché sa k il marito non la ama  e nn la desidera come moglie...il padre che invece di esser un porto sicuro, è più confuso e non sa che strada prendere... Scusa se sono dura,o più che altro ti analizzo da figlia e sono schietta...penso che i genitori devono aiutarci nel cammino,però per esser aiutati e prenderli ad esempio dobbiamo stimarli... Io sinceramente non stimo i genitori che perdono il loro esser donne e uomini per esser solo genitori... Io ho bisogno di un esempio di vita per poter un gg spiccare.il volo... Se un genitore si tappa le ali da solo che esempio può esser? Guarda non c'è nulla di personale rivolto a te...io ho solo immaginato se quel bambino fossi io...poi ogni cosa è differente e ti ho detto la mia opinione,non voglio in nessun modo offenderti...ma ti dico che io senza l'esempio di mia zia, per me una coppia era chi tentava di cambiar l'altro non capendo che la persona che aveva davanti era quella sbagliata...ma invece ho capito che ci si da la mano per seguire la stessa direzione,guardando lo stesso orizzonte... E soprattutto mi hanno trasmesso che dopo 25 anni di matrimonio,si baciano,flirtano si prendono per mano,sono gelosi ehanno sempre vissuto un matrimonio da fidanzatini...per falla breve se dovevo seguire solo l'esempio dei miei non mi sarei mai sposata o fidanzata


----------



## Brunetta (14 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Ed è proprio questo a qui stavo pensando.. Non mi ricordo più chi, diceva che suo figlio non vedrà mai il padre e la madre baciarsi...
> Neppure mio figlio, non bacio mia moglie da quasi un anno e non facciamo l'amore da altrettanto tempo.
> L'esempio che avrà mio figlio è di un papà e una mamma che stanno insieme per vedere lui, due che collaborano. Ma l'amore tra un uomo e una donna è qualcos'altro.
> O almeno quello che io chiamo tale.
> ...


Perché invece l'esempio di due che si tradiscono e fanno vite separate è migliore?
Non sto dicendo che sia peggiore solo che se davvero pensi che sia fondamentale dare a tuo figlio (e magari anche a te e a tua moglie) una famiglia con una coppia di genitori che si amano è sufficiente dargliela.
Creando la tua famiglia pensavi di poter dare quell'esempio e allora puoi.
Sto seguendo il tuo ragionamento, sia chiaro.


----------



## feather (14 Novembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> che si amano


Ora sono col cell e vado male a scrivere ma.. Che si amano..
Io amo mia moglie..?


----------



## Brunetta (14 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Ora sono col cell e vado male a scrivere ma.. Che si amano..
> Io amo mia moglie..?


Se non ci si è profondamente feriti l'amore si può costruire, per me.
Ma se tu ricerchi quella profonda comprensione, che lei non ti sa dare e tu non le sai dare, non è facile.


----------



## feather (14 Novembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se non ci si è profondamente feriti l'amore si può costruire, per me.
> Ma se tu ricerchi quella profonda comprensione, che lei non ti sa dare e tu non le sai dare, non è facile.


Sono un po' (molto) confuso sull'idea che l'amore si "costruisca", come i lego..
Ci devono almeno essere i mattoncini giusti. Quantomeno.


----------



## Carola (14 Novembre 2013)

Anche io la penso come feath Brunetta

Mi sembra di forzare una cosa che dovrebbe venire naturale

E perché farlo?
Può essere che non sia eterno x tutti questo amore
Che finisca molto più semplicemente lasciando spazio ad affetto a bene

Poi c'è chi lo accetta perché gli sta bene
C'è chi se ne fa una ragione e vede la possibilità di essere cmq felice

C'è chi sino a quando non si innamora nuovamente nonnsexnexrende conto e vive così

E chi come feath come me ci sta male in una situaz simile

Io penso che più ti sforzi
Più vai male

Piuttosto come disse Eagle adagio adagio adagio


----------



## ytumamatambien (14 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Sono un po' (molto) confuso sull'idea che l'amore si "costruisca", come i lego..
> Ci devono almeno essere i mattoncini giusti. Quantomeno.



L'amore non si costruisce... o c'è o non c'è...quello che cerco di capire e se si può vivere anche con una persona di cui non siamo +innamorati...secondo me capita a molti...


----------



## ytumamatambien (14 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Ed è proprio questo a qui stavo pensando.. Non mi ricordo più chi, diceva che suo figlio non vedrà mai il padre e la madre baciarsi...
> Neppure mio figlio, non bacio mia moglie da quasi un anno e non facciamo l'amore da altrettanto tempo.
> L'esempio che avrà mio figlio è di un papà e una mamma che stanno insieme per vedere lui, due che collaborano. Ma l'amore tra un uomo e una donna è qualcos'altro.
> O almeno quello che io chiamo tale.
> ...


acolta feather, secondo me non è solo una questione di fare l'amore o baciarsi...il sesso con mia moglie è frequente, ma questo non vuol dire amore...credo.
Sì forse nei periodi in cui ero coinvolto con un altra anche il sesso ne risentiva... è difficile fingere...dipende dal coinvolgimento..
non so se sono l'unico...ma sesso e maore non vanno sempre a braccietto credo..


----------



## Carola (14 Novembre 2013)

Sul tema figli ho molta confusione
Il mio terapista dice che la cosa più imp x loro e vedere i genitori felici 
Dice che chiaramente la famiglia e imp ma è più imp l immagine che rimandiamo loro
Non x nulla molti anaffettivi sono cresciuti in contesti famigliari poveri di calore anche se in famiglie all apparen unite ( vedi mio marito)

Certo questo a parole

Poi nei fatti ti colpevolizzi di non riuscire a far tornare quell amore con il tuo compagno che è anche papà 
Perché sarebbe perfetto così

Mi disse anche che nei nuovi compagni, a tempo debito, possono trovate altra fonte di calore , e qui si va di nuovo male un po' forse a pensare a situaz così allargate

Io ho amici separati
I figli hanno sofferto un po'
Ora li vedo sereni
Come i miei
Con interessi giochi

Certo come qualcuno ha scritto qualche post sopra che è imp essere mamma ma anche donna, Papa ma anche uomo, ecco spiegarlo si bimbi impossibile 
Ai miei dico che non sono sola mamma a loro completa disposizione 
Lo sanno
Ma dire loro che x essere anche donna felice ho bisogno di un uomo diverso dal loro papà
Ecco questo lo potranno capire da grandi
Qnd saranno a loro volta uomini e donne
Ma ora?


----------



## Carola (14 Novembre 2013)

Credo che si possa Yuma
Iniziò pensare che la maggior parte delle coppie non sia più innamorata
Amiche conoscenti colleghe
Tutte abbastanza unite nel dirmi passa e si resta una famiglia
Anche con del
Sesso sporadico
Si sesso senza amore esiste certo

Ma c'è una bella differenza x me
Poi con chi amo puoi fare anche solo del gran sesso

Resta comunque un coinvolgimento diverso


----------



## Scaredheart (14 Novembre 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> *Sul tema figli ho molta confusione
> Il mio terapista dice che la cosa più imp x loro e vedere i genitori felici
> Dice che chiaramente la famiglia e imp ma è più imp l immagine che rimandiamo loro*
> Non x nulla molti anaffettivi sono cresciuti in contesti famigliari poveri di calore anche se in famiglie all apparen unite ( vedi mio marito)
> ...


verde!! :up: come dicevo a Feath... tanto i figli un qualcosa te lo rimprovereranno sempre... se però tu sarai un esempio per loro potrai affrontare meglio la situazione, una persona frustata se la rifà sempre con chi gli sta attorno.... vuoi o non vuoi... se tu sei felice e sei un esempio... da grandi capiranno... ma se quando capiranno vedranno una persona non realizzata solo per il figlio... a volte si perde la stima, perchè oltre a starti accanto.. non hanno vissuto, se non si ricordano di esser uomo e donna, come potranno insegnare a esserlo ai figli?!


----------



## Carola (14 Novembre 2013)

Infatti io sto lavorando su questo
Su di me in primis e sul resto la coppia i bimbi
Da sola senza finire tra le braccia Dell amante
E feath ti assicuro che rinunciare a lui è doloroso

Ma se c'è una possibilità di tenere unità la famiglia la provo
E non so ancora se ci sia
Così come penso che se mai non sarà così ne uscirò comunque come una persona più risolta di adesso e in grado di far stare meglio le persone intorno a me figli ex marito nuovo compagno
Se sarà 

Stare in due storie facevo male a tutti non essendo una traditrice seriale ( che me sa vivono mejo


----------



## ytumamatambien (14 Novembre 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Infatti io sto lavorando su questo
> Su di me in primis e sul resto la coppia i bimbi
> Da sola senza finire tra le braccia Dell amante
> E feath ti assicuro che rinunciare a lui è doloroso
> ...


lavorare su se stessi, rosa, credo sia questo il segreto... essere una persona "risolta"... non "frustrata" come dicevi tu... questo penso sia la chiave.. il problema è se il patner ci impedisce in un modo o nell'altro di esserlo.. credo si debba spingere in questa direzione e chiarirlo con il patner.
Se non si riesce tanto vale chiudere e tutta la famiglia vive meglio...io per ora ci sto provando con fatica...


----------



## Carola (14 Novembre 2013)

Yuma  non ricordo tua storia
... Cosa non trovi in tua moglie?


----------



## Carola (14 Novembre 2013)

Scusa
Non trovi più volevo dire


----------



## ytumamatambien (14 Novembre 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Scusa
> Non trovi più volevo dire



Rosa. Cosa non trovo più in mia moglie?
Sai credo mi manchino i vari aspetti dell'innamoramento: la passione, la complicità, l'emozione, l'imprevedibilità. 
A me spaventa molto la routine e soprattutto non mi trovo molto col suo modo di pensare in merito agli stili di vita, all'educazione dei figli, ai rapporti sociali.
Diciamo che la sua estrazione piccolo borghese non mi piace molto. E questi atteggiamenti col tempo iniziano a pesare perchè mi pare che soffochino la mia personalità. Poi il sua atteggiamento di comando, di voler cambiare le persone e di voler decidere quasi tutto...
ecco parecchie cose. 
Allora mi sono detto ora voglio tornare me stesso non ho più intenzione di sottostare allle sue pretese a costo di sfasciare tutto..
e ciò sembra che abbia pagato...lei è cambiata forse per paura di perdermi,.,.vediamo


----------



## contepinceton (14 Novembre 2013)

ytumamatambien ha detto:


> L'amore non si costruisce... o c'è o non c'è...quello che cerco di capire e se si può vivere anche con una persona di cui non siamo +innamorati...secondo me capita a molti...


Sai ci sono cose molto più in là dell'essere innamorati...

Il volersi bene.

Va molto più in là e nel profondo.

Per me l'innamoramento serve solo ad avvicinare due persone.

E' quello che rimane quando passa l'innamoramento a contare.

Ecco perchè se non c'è niente.
Passato l'innamoramento è facile lasciarsi.

Ecco perchè ha ragione Neruda
Sugli amanti felici...

La verità di un giorno
Si legarono con un aroma.

Nel matrimonio invece hai la verità di tutti i giorni della tua vita.
E ci si è legati con dei diritti e dei doveri.

Pensa solo al dovere di coabitare.
Non è roba da poco.


----------



## Carola (14 Novembre 2013)

Capsco bene
Mio marito uguale
Cioè dice di essere cambiato
Io a conti fatti si qualche tentativo lo vedo
La verità è che siamo diversi diversissimi
Lui molto borghese con metnalità della serie non devo far mancare nulla alla mia famiglia (money) ma in realtà ha fatto mancare altre cose e nemmeno se ne rendeva conto
Anzi se le toglie pure lui dalla sia vita (amici sport…ora ha ripreso ma xanni solo lavoro)

E cmq io credo che + di tanto le persone non si cambino
Così come non divento io la moglie  adorante che lo aspetta a casa stile casalinga anni 70
Lui ha quel modello di famiglia li  invece a me fa vomitare e voglio lavorare e un minimo dico minimo di aiuto da lui
(conte non rompere con tentativo di difendere l omo che fa carriera eh che x aiuto intendo il minimissimo sindacabile)

Ci sono giorni che vanno meglio
Giorni che come oggi capisco che appunto no, non si cambia

Ora so  c’è la crisi i manager sono strozzati eccecc

Per me però qnd muori i soldi non te li porti nella tomba e non sono un ricordo
C’è altro anche no?

Lui dice di capire (mio marito) poi di fatto no
E credetemi non sto dicendo che l’alternativa sarebbe fare la fame

Io lavoro ad es non sto a lucidare argenti

Cmq Yuma ti capisco
Io senza bimbi gli darei una pedata in culo perchè i casi sono due
o io non capisco ste realta di dirigenti in carriera
o lui è un malato di lavoro
forse entrambe e non si trova una quadra eallora penso che si lui aveva bisogno di una che non sono io che pretendo un rapporto di coppia normale non vedersi una sera a settimana e nel week

poi se nto che bene o male tanti vanno avanti così emi dico mettiti da parte ste cazzo di esigenze mie e solo mie a qsto punto  di capirsi nel profondo......di invecchiare mano nella maneo  e goditi quel che hai (però boh..sarà giusto?)


----------



## Carola (14 Novembre 2013)

pero scusa conte ma il tuo tutto mi sembra meno che un matrimonio felice
poi magari mi sbaglio

dai tanto lidea di uno che se la racconta e poi appena puo corre dietro le gonnelle...

ci sonoa nche persone diverse buon dio


----------



## Brunetta (14 Novembre 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Anche io la penso come feath Brunetta
> 
> Mi sembra di forzare una cosa che dovrebbe venire naturale
> 
> ...


Cito te ma rispondo un po' a tutti.
Premetto che sto seguendo i VOSTRI ragionamenti, io sono un po' radicale e decido in fretta se una situazione mi va bene o no ma lo decido dopo essermi impegnata per quello in cui credo sia importante.
Se una persona (neutro vale per Rosa, Feather o Giovannina :carneval pensa che il suo valore primario sia il benessere dei figli ed è convinto che il 90% di quel benessere dipenda dalla famiglia unita (io non penso così, ad esempio) si impegna per quella famiglia e per quella persona con la quale ha formato la famiglia. DEVE farlo per responsabilità e coerenza con il proprio pensiero e le proprie scelte.
COME può farlo? Intanto facendo una distinzione tra amore e innamoramento passionale. Dopo un bel po' di anni di convivenza, anche senza figli, l'innamoramento passionale non c'è più e, opinione del tutto personale, non lo si ricrea con giochetti sessuali di qualsiasi tipo che anzi non fanno che mettere in luce che, senza elementi esterni che creano eccitazione (porno, sex toys, altre persone, ...), l'attrazione è minima e l'utilizzo di quegli elementi può persino alzare sempre più il livello situazionale che crea l'eccitazione, azzerandola in condizioni di normalità.
Preso atto che quell'eccitazione passionale, quell'attrazione e curiosità per l'altro elemento della coppia non si può avere (e la situazione si ripresenterebbe con una persona nuova dopo un certo numero di anni) si concentra la propria emotività, il proprio sentimento e di conseguenza la propria libido sulla persona con la quale si è preso l'impegno di farlo vedendone aspetti diversi, apprezzandone gli aspetti conosciuti e coltivando i sentimenti di affetto, condivisione del passato, progettualità del futuro, compiacimento per quanto si è realizzato.
Se non ci si sente di compiere questo lavoro e se l'altro elemento pure non se la sente o si vede che, dopo un bel po' di mesi di impegno continuato si produce invece irritazione e fastidio, si prende INSIEME una decisione.
Per me è una buona strada che riduce i tormenti e anche il tempo della decisione, cosa sempre utile se poi si dovesse scegliere di lasciarsi e tentare di riprovare con un'altra persona.
Tentennare nel tormento è buttare attimi, ore, giorni, mesi, anni che non tornano più. Alla fine deciderà il tempo per noi.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Novembre 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Capsco bene
> Mio marito uguale
> Cioè dice di essere cambiato
> Io a conti fatti si qualche tentativo lo vedo
> ...


Ipotizziamo che tu avessi sposato Totti o Ligabue, ti lamenteresti che uno è sempre lontano la domenica e l'altro sta fuori la sera fino a tardi girando l'Italia per mesi senza tornare a casa? Chiederesti loro di rallentare gli impegni di lavoro?


----------



## Carola (14 Novembre 2013)

Una mia mica che ha sposato un noto calciatore (ora sono all estero) lo aveva decisamente più a casa del mio Brunetta
È qnd x era c era anche con la testa
Il mio muore al bberry la sera 

Da sempre

Detto questo non è cmq la quantità
Qualità cazzo!!! ( scusa tono non è per te)

Non ci sto mai
Ok 
Io credimi a detta di donne e uomini brunetta ho fatto cose che altre non so mi dicono
Ho energia da vendere
Ma qnd ci sei buon dio essici!!!
Essici nel senso non essere in automa che crolla sempre 
O parla in inglese con la Cina 

Ma dico
Chiedo troppo 
Una coccola sul divano e non che metto i ragazzi a letto e lui crolla 
Portano una sera a cena e parla con me

Sorprendimi
Una volta

Sai
Che un giorno gli mandai una foto mia stile moglie di danny
Ma a mio marito!!!
Sarebbe la norma no?
Niente
Dice che era oberato di mail la mia gli era sfuggita


----------



## Carola (14 Novembre 2013)

Sai quante sere andavo ore sere i bimbi a nuoto e sentivo dai che arriva papà dai si dai giù
Io mi mettevo in auto
Sempre sola
Arrivavo
A casa e sempre sola
Lui si palesava con una telefonata all ora di coricare o bimbi
O in ufficio sentivo viene la mia dolce metà a prendermi
Io
Brunetta ho passato una vita matrimoniale da giovane da sola 
Un noto ex direttore disse a mio marito 9 anni fa
Non
Separate le vs vite così giocsno e con bimbi così piccoli

Mio marito dice che non aveva alternative
In realtà non lo so 
In realtà nella mia solitudine di moglie sarebbe bastato poco 
E sono riuscita a fare un minimo
Di carriera 
Senza aiuti 
Stasera sono giù
Scusate 
Passa
Baci


----------



## Brunetta (14 Novembre 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Sai quante sere andavo ore sere i bimbi a nuoto e sentivo dai che arriva papà dai si dai giù
> Io mi mettevo in auto
> Sempre sola
> Arrivavo
> ...


Non è la prima volta che tu parli più da tradita che da traditrice.
Povero il tuo amante!
E sciocco tuo marito che si è impegnato ad allontanarti.
Forse lui proprio non è capace o non è capace con una moglie.
Povero anche lui.
E povera anche tu.


----------



## Carola (14 Novembre 2013)

Brunetta l amante non ce più

Penso che la cosa migliore x me sia stare sola e riflettere

E vedremo

La scorsa settimana ho bocciato 
Con ragione
Nessun danno fisico
Fatto il cid
Lui un 45 enne 

Stasera mi arriva sms 
Nonostante il danno un incidente con una bella donna così è stato piacevole
Posso offrire una cena 

Ovviamente la risp e stata no
Dico qsto perché aveva in auto due sediolini da bimbi piccoli 

Mi chiedo se sia questo quello che c'è in giro

Non voglio far parte di un contesto così

Per dire ... Voglio capire cosa voglio 
E poi dirottare la mia vita in quel senso
Essere felice
O almeno
Provarci 

Voglio dare ai miei figli un immagine pulita 
Che sappiamo che è giusto essere felici 
E corretti

Sono una traditrice lo so
Lo sono stata
Ma ci stavo così male che piuttosto sola e mai più sotterfugi 

Non li appartiene quel ruolo

L amante poi era tale si ma anche lui un infelice 
Infatti si e separato

Due amanti del piffero insomma


----------



## Brunetta (14 Novembre 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Brunetta l amante non ce più
> 
> Penso che la cosa migliore x me sia stare sola e riflettere
> 
> ...


 infatti.


----------



## Scaredheart (15 Novembre 2013)

*rosa*

Leggo ora la tua storia e mi dispiace... Io ho avuto un padre che malato di lavoro è stato via per molto tempo, max una volta a settimana,a volte mesi... Ed è pesato...ma si sa hanno la scusa... "devo portare i soldi" si ma quanti ne servono?? Sembra che  non lavorano per la famiglia ma per tutta la generazione!! Per questo penso che mi sono orientata all'opposto,ovvero un ragazzo che sta con me più tempo possibile e a breve lavoreremo insieme... Sai in un anno e qualche mese ci siamo visti tutti i gg per un minimo di 6 ore a media... Se fai il calcolo un nostro anno corrisponde a quasi 7 anni di coppia di tu e del tuo lui! (vi vedete una volta a settimana,anzi sera,sono 4 al mese... 4 per 8 fa 48 e 365 / 48 fa 7... ) e ti confermo che io di ricordi con lui gia ne ho tantissimi!!noi lo sappiamo,nn siamo nella norma!!ma a noi ci piace la condivisione... Quindi ho vissuto entrambe le situazioni e penso che per chi cm noi,vuole un senso di coppia di unione,una persona come tuo marito ti da gli svantaggi di esser in coppia(xk nn puoi mica ritradirlo) e gli svantaggi di esser single(sei sola come o peggio di come saresti da single)... Per cui medita molto sulla scelta.. Secondo me ancora puoi crearti la famiglia che vuoi... Quelli come loro,non cambiano!!ci si nasce!! 
Ma una domanda mi sorge spontanea... Ma anche quando eravate fidanzati da poco faceva cosi?? Se si,cm mai avevi accettato lo stesso di stare con lui?? Credevi k cambiasse?


----------



## contepinceton (15 Novembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Leggo ora la tua storia e mi dispiace... Io ho avuto un padre che malato di lavoro è stato via per molto tempo, max una volta a settimana,a volte mesi... Ed è pesato...ma si sa hanno la scusa... "devo portare i soldi" si ma quanti ne servono?? Sembra che  non lavorano per la famiglia ma per tutta la generazione!! Per questo penso che mi sono orientata all'opposto,ovvero un ragazzo che sta con me più tempo possibile e a breve lavoreremo insieme... Sai in un anno e qualche mese ci siamo visti tutti i gg per un minimo di 6 ore a media... Se fai il calcolo un nostro anno corrisponde a quasi 7 anni di coppia di tu e del tuo lui! (vi vedete una volta a settimana,anzi sera,sono 4 al mese... 4 per 8 fa 48 e 365 / 48 fa 7... ) e ti confermo che io di ricordi con lui gia ne ho tantissimi!!noi lo sappiamo,nn siamo nella norma!!ma a noi ci piace la condivisione... Quindi ho vissuto entrambe le situazioni e penso che per chi cm noi,vuole un senso di coppia di unione,una persona come tuo marito ti da gli svantaggi di esser in coppia(xk nn puoi mica ritradirlo) e gli svantaggi di esser single(sei sola come o peggio di come saresti da single)... Per cui medita molto sulla scelta.. Secondo me ancora puoi crearti la famiglia che vuoi... Quelli come loro,non cambiano!!ci si nasce!!
> Ma una domanda mi sorge spontanea... Ma anche quando eravate fidanzati da poco faceva cosi?? Se si,cm mai avevi accettato lo stesso di stare con lui?? Credevi k cambiasse?


Non criticare tuo padre...:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:
Che ti ha nutrito e cresciuto...

Sai almeno quante donne vanno in panico
quando il loro marito va in pensione?

Eh?
Paffete...se lo ritrovano tutto il giorno in casa a ciabattare...

Ed è lì che il marito maritoso
capisce il senso di quando diceva a sua moglie
Sei la regina della casa moglie mia...

Non capiva che lei era regina della casa
perchè lui era lo stalliere...


----------



## feather (15 Novembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché invece l'esempio di due che si tradiscono e fanno vite separate è migliore?
> 
> Io non la tradisco più. E ne mio figlio ne mia moglie sanno nulla del passato tradimento. Quindi tenderei a lasciarlo fuori dall'equazione. Quello che mi preoccupa è il "fanno vite separate" invece.
> 
> ...


Innamorandomi a comando?

E seguendo il -tuo- di ragionamento invece? Cosa faresti?


----------



## feather (15 Novembre 2013)

ytumamatambien ha detto:


> L'amore non si costruisce... o c'è o non c'è...quello che cerco di capire e se si può vivere anche con una persona di cui non siamo +innamorati...secondo me capita a molti...


Purtroppo la penso anch'io così. Sto solo cercando di capire se magari non mi sbaglio... Lo spero..

Inoltre, vivere con una persona che non amiamo.. Il problema sai è che io mi sento libero, vedo una donna per strada e le sensazioni che ho sono quelle di un uomo libero. Non di uno sposato. Riconosco bene la differenza. Le ho provate entrambe. E se posso controllare quello che faccio, non posso controllare quello che provo.


----------



## feather (15 Novembre 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Credo che si possa Yuma
> Iniziò pensare che la maggior parte delle coppie non sia più innamorata
> Amiche conoscenti colleghe
> Tutte abbastanza unite nel dirmi passa e si resta una famiglia
> ...





rosa3 ha detto:


> Infatti io sto lavorando su questo
> Su di me in primis e sul resto la coppia i bimbi
> 
> Ma se c'è una possibilità di tenere unità la famiglia la provo
> E non so ancora se ci sia


Ma come diceva SH.. che esempio avranno i tuoi figli? Cresceranno pensando che un matrimonio sia una donna che si divide tra lavoro e figli e un padre assente che si ammazza sulla tastiera del bb..
E poi inconsciamente tenderanno a riprodurre quello strazio, perché per loro quella è la famiglia. O almeno ci sono grandi probabilità che vada così, non credi?


----------



## feather (15 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai ci sono cose molto più in là dell'essere innamorati...
> 
> Il volersi bene.
> 
> ...


Ma nel tuo caso è rimasto molto, tu stimi profondamente tua moglie, e lei ti ha accettato con così come sei. Nel mio caso, rosa e l'altro con un nick che sembra una password siamo in una situazione diversa. Questa completa accettazione non c'è, e anche sulla stima ci sarebbe da dire..


----------



## feather (15 Novembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se una persona (neutro vale per Rosa, Feather o Giovannina :carneval pensa che il suo valore primario sia il benessere dei figli ed è convinto che il 90% di quel benessere dipenda dalla famiglia unita (io non penso così, ad esempio) si impegna per quella famiglia e per quella persona con la quale ha formato la famiglia. DEVE farlo per responsabilità e coerenza con il proprio pensiero e le proprie scelte.


Esatto. Il problema è che non lo so se il benessere di mio figlio dipenda più da una famiglia unita o da un esempio di genitori che inseguono i propri sogni, sbagliando e facendosi e facendo male ma senza mollare. O un genitore che si "accontenta", vuoi perché è più comodo, vuoi perché è "meglio per i figli"


----------



## feather (15 Novembre 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Sai
> Che un giorno gli mandai una foto mia stile moglie di danny
> Ma a mio marito!!!
> Sarebbe la norma no?
> ...


Questa m'ha fatto ridere.
Ma se era un PO firmato dici che gli sarebbe sfuggito?
A me una giustificazione del genere mi avrebbe fatto alzare più di un sopracciglio


----------



## Carola (15 Novembre 2013)

Più che altro temevo aver sbagliato  destinatario
Con poco successo pure


----------



## Carola (15 Novembre 2013)

Comunque feath e yumacomesidice avete miei stessi dubbi driblati al maschile

La diff mia e'che avrei avevo un uomo innamorato
Che si è separato 
Che dice con me vorrebbe di più
Ma che sta soffrendo e mi vede combattuta e pensa che la cosa più saggia sia assecondare mia voglia di capire stando sola
Ma sta di merda ho saputo .
Qsto rende tutto più difficile.


----------



## feather (15 Novembre 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Ma sta di merda ho saputo .
> Qsto rende tutto più difficile.


E certo che sta di merda, come deve stare? A fare festa al pub con gli amici? Il problema semmai è che tu non stai uguale, questo qualcosa vorrà pur dire no?
Tu ti stai godendo i tuoi week end tutti e 5 allegramente... Anche se ti pesa averci rinunciato..


----------



## Nocciola (15 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Questa m'ha fatto ridere.
> Ma se era un PO firmato dici che gli sarebbe sfuggito?
> A me una giustificazione del genere mi avrebbe fatto alzare più di un sopracciglio


Invece ti assicuro che esistono uomini cosí


----------



## Carola (15 Novembre 2013)

Feath ti assicuro che allegram e un parolone 
Magari
Avrei risolto sai
Sono allegra con i bimbi e gli amici certo

Ci penso quasi ogni minuti a lui o comunque spesso

E sono una moglie di facciata in qsto momento 
E mio marito non sta bene 

Ho scelto di capire 
Solo così mi darò  una possibilità e la farò agli altri
Guarda che stavo così male in una vita parallela che mi sono dovuta amputare una parte di me 

Credi non mi manchi?
Credi non abbia voglia di lui?

Però penso sia corretto così


----------



## feather (15 Novembre 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Credi non mi manchi?
> Credi non abbia voglia di lui?


Beh, meno di quanto tu manchi a lui sembra..
Non prenderla come un offesa, non lo vuole essere. Ma io vivo dall'altra parte. 
Proprio 5 mins fa la mia ex amante mi ha risposto a una mail che ho mandato ieri. Ieri non era una bella giornata e non ho resistito, le ho scritto.
Mi dice che ora possiamo vederci, come amici...
E ora sono tornato a un mese fa, dolore vivo, acuto. Passerà...
Però credo di sapere bene cosa prova il tuo amante. 
È lì a macerare dolore e speranza insieme. In attesa che l'oracolo dia la sentenza.
Credimi che si sta di merda.
E la speranza non muore, rimane sempre appesa a un filo. Se davvero vuoi farlo stare meglio digli che non lo ami più, che ora non provi nulla per lui. E sii convincente.

Scusa lo sfogo ma davvero in questo momento capisco bene cosa vuol dire stare di merda.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Ma nel tuo caso è rimasto molto, tu stimi profondamente tua moglie, e lei ti ha accettato con così come sei. Nel mio caso, rosa e l'altro con un nick che sembra una password siamo in una situazione diversa. Questa completa accettazione non c'è, e anche sulla stima ci sarebbe da dire..


Ma io ritengo che tu, Rosa e altri...
Pretendete troppo dai vostri partner
Puntate sempre il dito su cosa non vi danno
e minimizzate le cose che vi danno.

Per esempio parliamo del marito di ros
Non beve
Non inciava done
Non gioca ai dadi

Ma lavora come un musso.
E fa vivere bene tre figli.

Non è poco ai miei occhi
ma molto.

In tanti casi si dice
El de pì lè del diavolo.


----------



## Carola (15 Novembre 2013)

Hai ragione conte devo godermi i suoi soldi e fottermene del poco calore umano
Che cretina non pensarci prima
Anzi magari mi licenzio e approfitto del tempi libero x scopare un po' in giro e rifarmi qualche pezzo 
Guarda non ci avevo pensato
Tze ... 
Che marito d oro che ho


----------



## feather (15 Novembre 2013)

Semplicemente il conte non ha bisogno di quel calore umano.
La mia ex amante è uguale.
Siamo solo fatti diversi.


----------



## ytumamatambien (15 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Ma nel tuo caso è rimasto molto, tu stimi profondamente tua moglie, e lei ti ha accettato con così come sei. Nel mio caso, rosa e l'altro con un nick che sembra una password siamo in una situazione diversa. Questa completa accettazione non c'è, e anche sulla stima ci sarebbe da dire..


"y tu mama tambien" è il nome di un film ...non è una password ahaha


----------



## feather (15 Novembre 2013)

ytumamatambien ha detto:


> "y tu mama tambien" è il nome di un film ...non è una password ahaha


:carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (15 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Semplicemente il conte non ha bisogno di quel calore umano.
> La mia ex amante è uguale.
> Siamo solo fatti diversi.


Vediamo...
Tra calore umano e casa sporca
preferisco poco calore umano e casa pulita.

Ma non so se mi spiego.
Esempio tra i due quello più affettuoso sono io.
Anzi devo perfino stare attento a non andare ad abbracciarla quando non è il momento
che si infastidisce.

Ovvio che nel matrimonio impari ad usare quel suo infastidirsi a tuo vantaggio no?

Semplicemente lei è più fredda di me.

Poi mi serve un certo calore umano?
Vado a prendermelo dalla donnastufetta no?

Anche essere troppo calorosi non va bene no?


----------



## feather (15 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vediamo...
> Tra calore umano e casa sporca
> preferisco poco calore umano e casa pulita.


Ecco, vedi? Per vale l'esatto contrario.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Ecco, vedi? Per vale l'esatto contrario.


Ognuno ritiene conveniente quel che gli pare no?


----------



## feather (15 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ognuno ritiene conveniente quel che gli pare no?


È tutt'altro che conveniente. È che proprio ne sento il bisogno.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Novembre 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Hai ragione conte devo godermi i suoi soldi e fottermene del poco calore umano
> Che cretina non pensarci prima
> Anzi magari mi licenzio e approfitto del tempi libero x scopare un po' in giro e rifarmi qualche pezzo
> Guarda non ci avevo pensato
> ...


Se sei legato solo alla convenienza e alla praticità è ovvio che il tuo sembra essere un buon marito
In realtà è un buon socio in affari al quale vuoi bene :smile:
Oltre ad essere un buon padre per i tuoi figli ovviamente


----------



## contepinceton (15 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se sei legato solo alla convenienza e alla praticità è ovvio che il tuo sembra essere un buon marito
> In realtà è un buon socio in affari al quale vuoi bene :smile:
> Oltre ad essere un buon padre per i tuoi figli ovviamente


Anche mia madre la pensava così.
Poi lo ebbe due mesi all'ospedale con il rischio di perderlo.

Quell'esperienza mutò la sua visuale.

E lo dico serenamente
E' più facile che Farfalla cambi opinione
che mia madre muti la sua....

Fai un po' te.:smile:


----------



## Nocciola (15 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Anche mia madre la pensava così.
> Poi lo ebbe due mesi all'ospedale con il rischio di perderlo.
> 
> Quell'esperienza mutò la sua visuale.
> ...



ma questo è un altro discorso
Io come Rosa vogliamo un bene infinito ai nostri mariti
Io mi auguro che stia bene e campi fino a 150 anni. Gli auguro il meglio dalla vita
Cosa c'entra? Mica ti diciamo che se morissero o se stessero male staremmo meglio


----------



## feather (15 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> In realtà è un buon socio in affari al quale vuoi bene :smile:
> Oltre ad essere un buon padre per i tuoi figli ovviamente


Esatto, e questo è più che sufficiente per moltissimi. Perché per me no?? 
Perché mi trovo a dover combattere con me stesso e rimpiangere di non essere nato con una mentalità diversa?


----------



## contepinceton (15 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> ma questo è un altro discorso
> Io come Rosa vogliamo un bene infinito ai nostri mariti
> Io mi auguro che stia bene e campi fino a 150 anni. Gli auguro il meglio dalla vita
> Cosa c'entra? Mica ti diciamo che se morissero o se stessero male staremmo meglio


Non ho detto quello
Pensavo di dirti che alle volte (sembra)
che pretendiate tutto.

E in genere si dice che non si può avere la moglie ubriaca e la botte piena.

Come fa un uomo incastrato in certi lavori riuscire anche a essere il brillantone amante?
E' plausibile che suo malgrado giunto a casa
Cada distrutto.

Sai ho conosciuto la moglie del primario che ha operato mia moglie.
Ovviamente lei dice, non è padre e marito presente quanto lo è per le sue pazienti.

Pensa che piantò lì la cresima dell'unico figlio per correre in ospedale a sistemare i drenaggi di una paziente caduta in bagno.

Ma la moglie dice che sapeva che lui è così.
E che capisce che tutte le pazienti lo amino.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Esatto, e questo è più che sufficiente per moltissimi. Perché per me no??
> Perché mi trovo a dover combattere con me stesso e rimpiangere di non essere nato con una mentalità diversa?


Semplice perchè sei bambino capriccioso no?


----------



## feather (15 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Semplice perchè sei bambino capriccioso no?


Può essere... 
Quindi?
Mi devo accontentare di quello che passa il convento, non rompere le balle e farmene una ragione?
Se sento il bisogno di altro me lo tengo e amen..?

Sembra così facile a scriverlo..


----------



## Carola (15 Novembre 2013)

Ah conte ecchepalle
Lavora Qnt vuoi ma non sei marchionne
Mica ti voglio qui a fare le fusa ogni momento
Ma concediti due cuccole anche x te stesso gli dicevo
Stacca un secondo

Oltre che cazzo ma pure io lavoro
Possibile che si sia x scontato tu fai carriera e ri prendi sodfisfazioni ed io no così la fai te?
Ma che mentalità delle balle

Poi ancora pure io arrivavo stanca morta
Lavora e segui tre figli prova
Eppure sapevo essere affettuosa

A chi chiedeva se era così
Rispondo che sempre stato carrierista ma x pur senza essere un affettuosone mi dava ciò che avevo bisogno
Poi figli e lavoro probabilmente abbiamo fatto il botto
Più semplicemente siamo cambiati
E non siamo più stati dalla stessa parte del tavolo
Non siamo stati più squadra 
Io però cazzo se ci ho provato

Feath credo si campi meglio ad a essere meno romantici

Poi tu te la ritrovi li
Noi io è mio amante siamo a tre ore di auto
Agevolati no?
Mi dico dai... Che ci dimenticheremo

Qsto
Non
Significa 
Che il mio matrimonio reggerà 
Ora mio marito da ieri vuole parlarmi
Forse non sta bene nemmeno a lui
Ma credetemi ho dovuto dare di matto alla sua ennesima uscita su spese x svaghi

Cosa spendiamo andare a dx e sx se non stiamo bene dentro ?


----------



## Carola (15 Novembre 2013)

Sono caga cazzo eh?
Forse dovrei partire con lui ed i ragazzi e provarci ?
Mi pare assurdo 
Forzato

Comunque penso si stia stufando anche lui
Dice che mi sono allontanata e che non riesce a recuperarmi
Che ci ha provato

Possibile io non me ne accorga più?
E può bastarmi adesso
?
Ho così chiesto....

Va be
Buon fine sett 
Lavoro


----------



## Nocciola (15 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Esatto, e questo è più che sufficiente per moltissimi. Perché per me no??
> Perché mi trovo a dover combattere con me stesso e rimpiangere di non essere nato con una mentalità diversa?


Non domandarlo a me
Sto messa esattamente come te


----------



## Nocciola (15 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non ho detto quello
> Pensavo di dirti che alle volte (sembra)
> che pretendiate tutto.
> 
> ...


Certo, però per te non vale
Tanto quello che non ti da lo cerchi da altri. 
Comodo dire che lei pretenda troppo...
Qui c'è gente come Rosa che invece dice, se resto qui resto "onestamente" altrimenti non ci resto


----------



## feather (15 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non domandarlo a me
> Sto messa esattamente come te


A leggerti non l'avrei mai immaginato. 
Non so la tua storia e mi basavo solo su come e cosa scrivi. 
Non l'avrei indovinato..


----------



## Carola (15 Novembre 2013)

Quindi io farfalla feath e Yuma ( visto film)
Qualcuno ci capirà 
Anche solo parlarne tra noi ...


----------



## ytumamatambien (15 Novembre 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Quindi io farfalla feath e Yuma ( visto film)
> Qualcuno ci capirà
> Anche solo parlarne tra noi ...



   Ascoltate penso che il conte sia "pragmatico"...quello che non trova in casa lo cerca "fuori"...in un certo senso, questa è una scelta ipocrita...ma a volte penso che sia stato sempre questo il matrimonio in molti casi...ipocrisia...
 Un tempo lo era per un fatto di rigidità sociali...e poi c'era chi si faceva gli “affari suoi” (uomo)  e chi doveva stare zitta (la donna) e perciò funzionava meglio.
 Ora invece l'istituto del matrimonio è rimasto similmente rigido ma la situazione è mutata parecchio per via dei cambiamenti sociali.
 Le donne e gli uomini non sono più quelli di una volta...ma le regole sono molto simili...allora aumentano i casi di depressione eccc... e poi oggi “tutti vogliono viaggiare in prima”...nessuno si accontenta e la frittata è fatta...
 Col tempo l'amore si trasforma in affetto...ma c'è chi non si accontenta e non ci sta...non so se sia meglio essere come Conte o come gli altri più “idealisti”.
 Io col tempo posso dirvi che forse vive meglio Conte...


----------



## contepinceton (15 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Può essere...
> Quindi?
> Mi devo accontentare di quello che passa il convento, non rompere le balle e farmene una ragione?
> Se sento il bisogno di altro me lo tengo e amen..?
> ...


Dipende cosa sei disposto a fare 
pur di soddisfare i tuoi bisogni...

Patisco la fame
o arrivo a rubare e uccidere
pur di sfamarmi?


----------



## Brunetta (15 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Innamorandomi a comando?
> 
> E seguendo il -tuo- di ragionamento invece? Cosa faresti?


Il tuo quote è raccapricciante :unhappy::carneval:.
Ho descritto come bisogna comportarsi nella mente e negli atti per ricreare un rapporto d'amore, non d'innamoramento.
Io ero certa di costruire una buona famiglia e un buon esempio di amore. Non è andata così e non per colpa mia. Credo di aver dato un esempio di dignità, forza, coraggio, coerenza e chiarezza insieme alla tensione di volere il meglio. Non mi sembra poco, date le circostanze.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Ma nel tuo caso è rimasto molto, tu stimi profondamente tua moglie, e lei ti ha accettato con così come sei. Nel mio caso, rosa e *l'altro con un nick che sembra *una password siamo in una situazione diversa. Questa completa accettazione non c'è, e anche sulla stima ci sarebbe da dire..


E' vero :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (15 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Esatto. Il problema è che non lo so se il benessere di mio figlio dipenda più da una famiglia unita o da un esempio di genitori che inseguono i propri sogni, sbagliando e facendosi e facendo male ma senza mollare. O un genitore che si "accontenta", vuoi perché è più comodo, vuoi perché è "meglio per i figli"


Allora il tuo valore "famiglia unita" e secondario rispetto a "seguire i propri sogni accettandone le conseguenze".
Sei tu che devi decidere le tue priorità non noi.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Novembre 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Più che altro temevo aver sbagliato  destinatario
> Con poco successo pure 


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (15 Novembre 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Più che altro temevo aver sbagliato  destinatario
> Con poco successo pure 


Anche a me era successo di mandare un sms molto passionale e di ricevere una risposta telegrafica. Poi ho scoperto che era con un'altra .
Non so come tu possa essere così sicura che non ci sia.


----------



## feather (15 Novembre 2013)

ytumamatambien ha detto:


> Col tempo l'amore si trasforma in affetto...ma c'è chi non si accontenta e non ci sta...non so se sia meglio essere come Conte o come gli altri più “idealisti”.
> Io col tempo posso dirvi che forse vive meglio Conte...


Concordo in pieno. Pagherei per riuscire ad accontentarmi serenamente come il Conte. 
Invece di questo fottuto perfezioniamo che sembra così radicato in me da essere un pezzo di me. 
Non riesco ad accontentarmi e a tendere a niente di meno della perfezione. In me per primo e poi negli altri. 
Puoi immaginare che casino siano i rapporti sociali con questa base di partenza.


----------



## feather (15 Novembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Allora il tuo valore "famiglia unita" e secondario rispetto a "seguire i propri sogni accettandone le conseguenze".
> Sei tu che devi decidere le tue priorità non noi.


Sono in bilico. 
Forse con una leggera propensione per la seconda. 

Sto appunto cercando di capire se posso vivere sereno di quello che ho ma... 
Le sto tentando tutte. E mi pare di capire che...


----------



## feather (15 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dipende cosa sei disposto a fare
> pur di soddisfare i tuoi bisogni...
> 
> Patisco la fame
> ...


Purtroppo per me molto. Troppo. 
Che mi ferma adesso è solo la paura di ferire mio figlio e mia moglie a cui cmq voglio bene. 
Ma se dovessi decidere che è ha scapito della mia serenità...


----------



## contepinceton (15 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Purtroppo per me molto. Troppo.
> Che mi ferma adesso è solo la paura di ferire mio figlio e mia moglie a cui cmq voglio bene.
> Ma se dovessi decidere che è ha scapito della mia serenità...


Mah non ti credo...almeno per la parte di tua moglie...
Se di lei non te ne frega più gnente
non hai certo paura di ferirla...

Casomai a naso temi quel che possa fare lei a te...


----------



## Carola (15 Novembre 2013)

Brunetta avesse un amante o cento
Mi spiegherei qualcosa
Ma non credo proprio sia così
O comunque non storie parallele
Al max qualche scopata

Comunque è altro che mina ns rapporto
Una lontananza diversa

Conte tra aver fame ed uccidere x fame ci sonoVie di mezzo x avere sto cibo
Forse tu hai trovato appunto quelle intermedie 
E che forse a me feath farfalla non vsnno bene 
Magari poi ti dico
Me la godrei di più

Feath lata ex amante non era poi tanto
 cinica se ha chiuso end stava bene ad entrambi viversela ancora così no?
Perché ha chiuso?
Mi sono un po' persa...


----------



## Nocciola (15 Novembre 2013)

ytumamatambien ha detto:


> Ascoltate penso che il conte sia "pragmatico"...quello che non trova in casa lo cerca "fuori"...in un certo senso, questa è una scelta ipocrita...ma a volte penso che sia stato sempre questo il matrimonio in molti casi...ipocrisia...
> Un tempo lo era per un fatto di rigidità sociali...e poi c'era chi si faceva gli “affari suoi” (uomo) e chi doveva stare zitta (la donna) e perciò funzionava meglio.
> Ora invece l'istituto del matrimonio è rimasto similmente rigido ma la situazione è mutata parecchio per via dei cambiamenti sociali.
> Le donne e gli uomini non sono più quelli di una volta...ma le regole sono molto simili...allora aumentano i casi di depressione eccc... e poi oggi “tutti vogliono viaggiare in prima”...nessuno si accontenta e la frittata è fatta...
> ...


su questo non ci sono dubbi

sul rosso concordo, magari non a 40 anni


----------



## Nocciola (15 Novembre 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Brunetta avesse un amante o cento
> Mi spiegherei qualcosa
> Ma non credo proprio sia così
> O comunque non storie parallele
> ...



Non è che non vanno bene è che non sostituisco e non cancellano l'amarezza di avere un rapporto che potrebbe funzionare al 90% (il 100 % credo sia impossibile) e funzionano al 50%. 
Credo che ci manchi la capacità di rassegnarci, il problema è che si lotta da soli



Oggi giornata buia scusate


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non è che non vanno bene è che non sostituisco e non cancellano l'amarezza di avere un rapporto che potrebbe funzionare al 90% (il 100 % credo sia impossibile) e funzionano al 50%.
> Credo che* ci manchi la capacità di rassegnarci*, il problema è che si lotta da soli
> 
> 
> ...


uhm. Ma... è poi giusto farlo?
Quando il rapporto con la persona che ci è a fianco è fonte continua di delusione... indipendentemente dal motivo... è giusto rassegnarsi?
Perchè la delusione delle aspettative porta a rinchiudersi in sè, quindi alla solitudine.
Fino a che punto si può sopportare la solitudine?
Fino a che punto si possono ingoiare in silenzio le lacrime?
Fino a che punto possiamo lasciare che la delusione scavi dentro di noi e ci tolga la serenità?
Mi chiedo se sia giusto, tutto questo.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> uhm. Ma... è poi giusto farlo?
> Quando il rapporto con la persona che ci è a fianco è fonte continua di delusione... indipendentemente dal motivo... è giusto rassegnarsi?
> Perchè la delusione delle aspettative porta a rinchiudersi in sè, quindi alla solitudine.
> Fino a che punto si può sopportare la solitudine?
> ...


No non lo è se non mi sarei rassegnata


----------



## contepinceton (15 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> uhm. Ma... è poi giusto farlo?
> Quando il rapporto con la persona che ci è a fianco è fonte continua di delusione... indipendentemente dal motivo... è giusto rassegnarsi?
> Perchè la delusione delle aspettative porta a rinchiudersi in sè, quindi alla solitudine.
> Fino a che punto si può sopportare la solitudine?
> ...


Ma come disse quell'altra....

Parlate parlate parlate

che 

aggiungo io

lui non vi ascolterà.

Non è rassegnarsi
casomai 
ma fregarsene 
e ridere alla vita!

O no?


----------



## Nocciola (15 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma come disse quell'altra....
> 
> Parlate parlate parlate
> 
> ...


Io non sono capace di fregarmene delle persone a cui tengo


----------



## Brunetta (15 Novembre 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Brunetta avesse un amante o cento
> Mi spiegherei qualcosa
> Ma non credo proprio sia così
> O comunque non storie parallele
> ...


Chi ha amanti cerca di non farlo sapere.
Si spiegherebbero sia la lontananza sia soprattutto la freddezza anche quando c'è.
Credo che se così fosse vedresti tutto in una luce diversa.


----------



## feather (15 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Casomai a naso temi quel che possa fare lei a te...


Sbagliato.


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma come disse quell'altra....
> 
> Parlate parlate parlate
> 
> ...


io non parlo più da diverso tempo, invero. Ho esaurito gli argomenti.


----------



## feather (15 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Oggi giornata buia scusate


Rallegrati. Le mie sono quasi tutte così.


----------



## feather (15 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> uhm. Ma... è poi giusto farlo?
> Mi chiedo se sia giusto, tutto questo.


Per i figli Sbri, per i figli...


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Per i figli Sbri, per i figli...


quello che dici è verissimo, purchè il carro lo si tiri in due.
Se tira uno solo anche i figli se ne accorgono, specie quando sono grandicelli.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io non parlo più da diverso tempo, invero. Ho esaurito gli argomenti.


Idem
anche se credo siamo in situazioni diverse:up:


----------



## Carola (15 Novembre 2013)

Esiste il dubbio ma no Brunetta non penso proprio

Comunque
Ragazzi non voglio fare la santona ma rallegriamoci comunque delle ns giornate che sento notizie devastanti che a maggior ragione mi dico di deve vivere felici

Ps i figli crescono e un po' capiscono
Mia figlia x quanto età delicata e'molto
Più complice adesso ed inizia a comprendere che non sono solo mamma e che ci sono cose mie e solo mie
Farlo crescere e'anche questo


----------



## contepinceton (15 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io non sono capace di fregarmene delle persone a cui tengo


Si ma quando stiamo troppo addosso (magari ipotizzo) ad una persona
dobbiamo farci anche una domanda...
Ma non sono io che per caso non ho carenze affettive?

Anche lasciare in pace
è un gesto d'amore...

Un gesto immenso che apre alla possibilità...
Che quando l'altro viene a chiedere

tu rispondi ora no..lasciami in pace....

Ti giuro che vedi facce stralunate....

Al che cogli la palla al balzo e dici....

Ehi come si sta dall'altra parte?:smile:


----------



## contepinceton (15 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io non parlo più da diverso tempo, invero. Ho esaurito gli argomenti.


E che accade?

Mi raccomando quando sentirai parlare: silenzio assoluto.

E la frase: Ehi amico come si sta dall'altra parte?


----------



## Carola (15 Novembre 2013)

Conte ci vanno le giuste vie di mezzo forse come in tutte le cose
Ma appunto
Vie di mezzo

Comunque sta cosa dell'ammmmore e 'una vera fregatura 
Ciao ciao


----------



## contepinceton (15 Novembre 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Conte ci vanno le giuste vie di mezzo forse come in tutte le cose
> Ma appunto
> Vie di mezzo
> 
> ...


Ma guarda che dal mio punto di vista
sei tu quella che non accetta la via di mezzo che ha...

E più ci pensi
Più ti intestardirsi...

"dimenticarsi" è la chiave...

Guarda me...
Me la sono dimenticata pure in piscina....


----------



## Nocciola (15 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si ma quando stiamo troppo addosso (magari ipotizzo) ad una persona
> dobbiamo farci anche una domanda...
> Ma non sono io che per caso non ho carenze affettive?
> 
> ...


Infatti è quello che faccio da mesi. 
E il giorno che verrà a chiederà a differenza di quello che scrivi tu lui sa che mi troverà lì ad ascoltarlo


----------



## contepinceton (15 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Infatti è quello che faccio da mesi.
> E il giorno che verrà a chiederà a differenza di quello che scrivi tu lui sa che mi troverà lì ad ascoltarlo


Scusami tanto
Ma è lì che ti freghi...

Ho imparato moltissimo da mia moglie...
Acqua cheta rompe i ponti.
E la bronsa querta arde...

Occhio che potrebbe non piacerti quello che ti dice...

E rimpiangerai il suo silenzio...

Occhio...

Le antenne degli introversi sono micidiali.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Scusami tanto
> Ma è lì che ti freghi...
> 
> Ho imparato moltissimo da mia moglie...
> ...


Almeno parlerà e almeno arriveremo al dunque...Qualunque cosa è meglio dello stallo


----------



## Carola (15 Novembre 2013)

Ma che dici?
Non accetto vie di mezzo?
Qui non ci sono vie di mezzo e'tutto bianco o nero

E tutto in funzione di mio marito e io mi sarei dovuta adattare ma non a vie di mezzo a cose che io non volevo

Comunque sei uomo e non puoi capire che casino sia lavorare e fare il genitore da sola
Me la proponessero na via di mezzo

Comunque te senza offesa mi sei simpa ma mi sai di uomo di ...mezza età ? Non so mi sembri così ...rassegnato
Poi sarai felice buon x te 
Io ho 40 anni vorrei provare a stare bene 

Farfalla ma tu hai figli?


----------



## contepinceton (15 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Almeno parlerà e almeno arriveremo al dunque...Qualunque cosa è meglio dello stallo


Magari ti dice 
che ha fatto tredici al totocalcio...

Fa molto felice un uomo una cosa del genere eh?


----------



## contepinceton (15 Novembre 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Ma che dici?
> Non accetto vie di mezzo?
> Qui non ci sono vie di mezzo e'tutto bianco o nero
> 
> ...


No no tranqui nessuna offesa....
E' che ho raggiunto la sciallanza....
attraverso la maialamza...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (15 Novembre 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Ma che dici?
> Non accetto vie di mezzo?
> Qui non ci sono vie di mezzo e'tutto bianco o nero
> 
> ...


Due


----------



## Sole (15 Novembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Scusa se sono dura,o più che altro ti analizzo da figlia e sono schietta...penso che i genitori devono aiutarci nel cammino,però per esser aiutati e prenderli ad esempio dobbiamo stimarli... *Io sinceramente non stimo i genitori che perdono il loro esser donne e uomini per esser solo genitori*... *Io ho bisogno di un esempio di vita per poter un gg spiccare.il volo*...


Sono d'accordo.


----------



## Sole (15 Novembre 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Sul tema figli ho molta confusione
> *Il mio terapista dice che la cosa più imp x loro e vedere i genitori felici
> Dice che chiaramente la famiglia e imp ma è più imp l immagine che rimandiamo loro*
> Non x nulla molti anaffettivi sono cresciuti in contesti famigliari poveri di calore anche se in famiglie all apparen unite ( vedi mio marito)
> ...


Sul neretto... qualunque terapista dice quello che hai scritto. Anche la mia mi ha sempre rassicurata su questo e aveva ragione 

Sul rosso... anche i miei figli hanno sofferto un po'. Ma hanno entrambi i genitori vicini, il papà lo vedono quasi ogni giorno, la mamma anche. Ci siamo organizzati per essere tutti e due presenti per loro, deleghiamo pochissimo ai nonni o ad altri. E' indubbiamente difficile, ma a distanza di un anno e mezzo posso dire che i miei figli sono bambini sereni, che si sono adattati a una situazione difficile, ma l'hanno fatto in modo assolutamente adeguato. Ogni persona sana può contare sulle sue risorse per affrontare delusioni e difficoltà. Anche i bambini. Se sono bimbi sani e con basi affettive solide e se la presenza dei genitori è assidua, le difficoltà si superano.

Questo non vuole essere un inno alla separazione. Certo che una famiglia felice con due genitori che si amano è meglio di una famiglia con genitori separati.
Ma se i genitori sono infelici, non si amano, non hanno intimità e si prendono cotte per altri, forse è meglio prendere in considerazione l'idea della separazione senza immaginarla come una catastrofe per i figli.


----------



## Sole (15 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Per i figli Sbri, per i figli...


Vabbè dai.

Io capisco tutto, ma non fatemi credere che chi decide di stare con una persona che non ama più lo fa solo per i figli. Non è vero. Altrimenti passa il messaggio che chi decide di separarsi è un egoista che se ne frega dei figli. E non è così.

Diciamo che le resistenze alla rottura di un rapporto che non funziona sono molteplici. Ci sono i figli, senz'altro. Ma c'è anche l'aspetto economico (che pesa moltissimo, lo dico per esperienza). C'è la paura di rompere un equilibrio familiare che comunque dà stabilità, di gestire una vita completamente diversa, in una casa diversa, con consuetudini diverse, tempi diversi... e, perché no, la paura di guardare in faccia la solitudine. Perché quando alla fine di una giornata pesante si torna in una casa vuota e ci si trova soli con se stessi... è dura. Non è una passeggiata. Soprattutto dopo aver sperimentato per anni il calore di una famiglia.

Perciò, per favore, non nascondiamoci dietro l'amore per i figli. I figli li amiamo tutti. Ci sono mille altri motivi per non troncare. Tutti validissimi. E molti hanno a che fare con le nostre più intime, legittime paure.

Ah, ecco. Aggiungo un altro motivo che mi è venuto in mente ripensando al mio ex marito. Anche il grande affetto per il coniuge può essere un forte legame che tiene incollati a un rapporto che sotto il profilo erotico/sentimentale non funziona più.


----------



## ytumamatambien (15 Novembre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Vabbè dai.
> 
> Io capisco tutto, ma non fatemi credere che chi decide di stare con una persona che non ama più lo fa solo per i figli. Non è vero. Altrimenti passa il messaggio che chi decide di separarsi è un egoista che se ne frega dei figli. E non è così.
> 
> ...


devo dire che Sole ha ragione...non ci sono solo i figli...anche le altre cose che ha detto...io aggiungerei anche la pressione dei famigliari (nonni delle due famiglie), degli amici e della società in generale che vede ancora il matrimonio come punto di arrivo a torto o a ragione... forsi alcuni anche per invidia (nel senso che pur vivendo male non hanno il coraggio o la possibilità di farlo) ...perchè secondo me ci vuole anche molto coraggio per affrontare un cambiamento simile...


----------



## Sole (15 Novembre 2013)

ytumamatambien ha detto:


> devo dire che Sole ha ragione...non ci sono solo i figli...anche le altre cose che ha detto...io aggiungerei *anche la pressione dei famigliari (nonni delle due famiglie), degli amici e della società in generale che vede ancora il matrimonio come punto di arrivo a torto o a ragione... *forsi alcuni anche per invidia (nel senso che pur vivendo male non hanno il coraggio o la possibilità di farlo) ...perchè secondo me ci vuole anche molto coraggio per affrontare un cambiamento simile...


Concordo, anche se non l'ho scritto


----------



## Nocciola (15 Novembre 2013)

Non credo sia nascondersi, non sempre almeno
Sono scelte. Io credo che come dice Sole tutti amano i propri figli e ognuno sceglie quello che ritiene meglio per loro. 
Ognuno sa quale sia l'aria che si respira in casa propria e se si conoscono i propri figli si capisce cosa loro percepiscono.


----------



## Carola (15 Novembre 2013)

Yuma concordo su tutto
Le pressioni sociali i nonni gli amici ( di molti penso uguale .. Non riescono a rompere loro non sono felici e qnd accenni alla separazione ti dicono di tenere duro che non si chiude un matrimonio dove tutto sommato l atmosfera e 'serena )
Prendere oggi
Adesso
Siamo andati a teatro a vedere un amica più pizza fuori tutti e 5
Serata piacevole tante risate allo spettacolo
In Pizzeria  parlato riso raccontato episodi aneddoti della settimana 
Soptutto al papà che è tornato dall estero
Ora i ragazzi dormono
Noi?
Qui
Mica litighiamo
Mica urliamo
Stimo qui

Io non sono triste
Sono stata bene
Ma l amore x lui la voglia di sedetti vicino abbracciarti
Non ce
Devo sforzarmi
Vado molto male
E a voi non la racconto
Penso all altro
Con nostalgia
Mi chiedo dove e come stara'
Mi dispiace x qsti pensieri
Eppure non posso negare ci siano
E che troverà una donna 
E io si
Ho fatto penso il bene dei figli

Mah
....
Sul ritmare a casa dopo giornate pesanti ed essere sola.. È quello che faccio da dieci anni
Certo, non nel week end

Vado.
Volevo rendermi idea non so se capire il mio dibattersi tra affetto profondo e radicato x il nucleo famigliare
E un amore diverso da donna vs un uomo
Che non so se sia proprio quello che provo x l altro
Ma non lo Provo più di certo x l uomo che è qui con me stasera


----------



## contepinceton (15 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non credo sia nascondersi, non sempre almeno
> Sono scelte. Io credo che come dice Sole tutti amano i propri figli e ognuno sceglie quello che ritiene meglio per loro.
> Ognuno sa quale sia l'aria che si respira in casa propria e se si conoscono i propri figli si capisce cosa loro percepiscono.


Comunque la psicologa a me ha detto che capire cose percepiscano i nostri figli non è sempre detto che lo sappiamo fare.

Comunque ho chiesto a mia figlia.

Mi ha dato una risposta contiana...
Lei dice che in una famiglia non si parla di un padre e di una madre: ma solo del papà e della mamma.

Così mi sono chiesto qualcosa sui figli che essendo privati di una figura genitoriale la cercano altrove.
Mi ricordo ad esempio un ragazzo orfano di padre in tenera età che veniva sempre a confidarsi nel lavoro con mio padre...e mio padre che mi diceva...vedi lui cerca in me "il papà" che gli manca....

ma mi ha colpito sta figlia...che ho...
IL papà
LA mamma.

Ecco perchè non sono tanto convinto che i figli siano disposti a vedere un padre o una madre nei nuovi compagni.
Ma sono persuaso che vedano usurpatori di posti.


----------



## Carola (15 Novembre 2013)

Invece un padre che scopa in giro
O una madre
Dici meglio?

Usurpatori mi pare stupido
Un papà resta tale anche separato e suo posto rimane suo
Idem mamma


----------



## feather (16 Novembre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Diciamo che le resistenze alla rottura di un rapporto che non funziona sono molteplici. Ci sono i figli, senz'altro. Ma c'è anche l'aspetto economico (che pesa moltissimo, lo dico per esperienza). C'è la paura di rompere un equilibrio familiare che comunque dà stabilità, di gestire una vita completamente diversa, in una casa diversa, con consuetudini diverse, tempi diversi... e, perché no, la paura di guardare in faccia la solitudine. Perché quando alla fine di una giornata pesante si torna in una casa vuota e ci si trova soli con se stessi... è dura. Non è una passeggiata. Soprattutto dopo aver sperimentato per anni il calore di una famiglia.
> 
> Ah, ecco. Aggiungo un altro motivo che mi è venuto in mente ripensando al mio ex marito. Anche il grande affetto per il coniuge può essere un forte legame che tiene incollati a un rapporto che sotto il profilo erotico/sentimentale non funziona più.





ytumamatambien ha detto:


> devo dire che Sole ha ragione...non ci sono solo i figli...anche le altre cose che ha detto...io aggiungerei anche la pressione dei famigliari (nonni delle due famiglie), degli amici e della società in generale che vede ancora il matrimonio come punto di arrivo a torto o a ragione... forsi alcuni anche per invidia (nel senso che pur vivendo male non hanno il coraggio o la possibilità di farlo) ...perchè secondo me ci vuole anche molto coraggio per affrontare un cambiamento simile...


Boh.. Non sono d'accordo. I figli, l'affetto per un partner che pure non si ama più, persino il lato economico.. tutti freni molto potenti. Ma tutto il resto mi sembra ininfluente. O quasi. 
La vita diversa, la solitudine.. Ci si separa proprio perché si vuole una vita diversa!
E la società poi.. davvero vogliamo lasciare che sia la società a dirci cosa dobbiamo fare? Io la vedrei come una sconfitta personale. 
Non metto in dubbio che per alcuni sia così. Ma credo siano una minoranza.. O no?


----------



## feather (16 Novembre 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Volevo rendermi idea non so se capire il mio dibattersi tra affetto profondo e radicato x il nucleo famigliare


Questo è quello che ho percepito nella mia ex amante fin dal principio. Lei è innamorata della famiglia, non di suo marito. E tu mi sembri sulla stessa esatta lunghezza d'onda. 

È se ti chiedi cosa fa l'altro.. perché non glielo chiedi?


----------



## Brunetta (16 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Boh.. Non sono d'accordo. I figli, l'affetto per un partner che pure non si ama più, persino il lato economico.. tutti freni molto potenti. Ma tutto il resto mi sembra ininfluente. O quasi.
> La vita diversa, la solitudine.. Ci si separa proprio perché si vuole una vita diversa!
> E la società poi.. davvero vogliamo lasciare che sia la società a dirci cosa dobbiamo fare? Io la vedrei come una sconfitta personale.
> Non metto in dubbio che per alcuni sia così. Ma credo siano una minoranza.. O no?


Io vado in vacanza perché VOGLIO andare in vacanza e spendo anche soldi per farlo ma quando sto per caricare le valigie in macchina mi viene un pizzico d'ansia.
Ovvero si può volere un cambiamento e ricavarne ansia all'idea di compierlo.
E, tra le persone che conosco, sono forse quella che ha compiuto cambiamenti più spesso e più radicali e che è più inquieta per le situazioni statiche (non stabili ).
E' comprensibile che ci sia proprio una resistenza di base a compiere un salto nel vuoto.


----------



## sienne (16 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Comunque la psicologa a me ha detto che capire cose percepiscano i nostri figli non è sempre detto che lo sappiamo fare.
> 
> Comunque ho chiesto a mia figlia.
> 
> ...



Ciao

diciamo, che più o meno concordo ... 

solo, sull'ultimo tratto no. chi lo ha detto? 
loro un papa e una mamma ce l'hanno! 

dipende dalla sensibilità e intelligenza dei nuovi compagni,
ma non solo, anche del genitore ... di come la/lo presenta e introduce ...
sta a loro, non porsi come "nuovi padri o madri", bensì come 
quello che sono in effetti, il nuovo compagino di mamma o papa. 
poi la qualità del rapporto che si instaura tra loro, 
dipende da tante cose. conosco figli, che vedono nel nuovo compagno
un punto di riferimento, ma non un padre ... (o madre) ... 

sienne


----------



## lolapal (16 Novembre 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Yuma concordo su tutto
> Le pressioni sociali i nonni gli amici ( di molti penso uguale .. Non riescono a rompere loro non sono felici e qnd accenni alla separazione ti dicono di tenere duro che non si chiude un matrimonio dove tutto sommato l atmosfera e 'serena )
> Prendere oggi
> Adesso
> ...


Ciao rosa. 
Quello che hai scritto mi ha intenerita...
Mi viene spontaneo chiederti (domanda, forse, trita e ritrita): ma non ti sembra che quello che provi per il padre dei tuoi figli sia lo stesso amore?

L'amore per qualcuno si evolve: per i propri genitori, per i figli, per il proprio partner. Non è sempre lo stesso, non è quello dell'inizio.

L'altro è rimasto a un livello che non si evolverà, ma alla fine i rapporti prendono tutti una strada, i sentimenti si modificano, tante sono le variabili che si vengono a porre in mezzo: si può crescere insieme (ai figli, al compagno) e poi guardarsi indietro e sperare di (lavorare per) avere più ricordi belli che recriminazioni...

La fisicità... quella bisogna cercare di non perderla, mai, anche nei momenti più bui...


----------



## free (16 Novembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io vado in vacanza perché VOGLIO andare in vacanza e spendo anche soldi per farlo ma *quando sto per caricare le valigie in macchina mi viene un pizzico d'ansia.*
> Ovvero si può volere un cambiamento e ricavarne ansia all'idea di compierlo.
> E, tra le persone che conosco, sono forse quella che ha compiuto cambiamenti più spesso e più radicali e che è più inquieta per le situazioni statiche (non stabili ).
> E' comprensibile che ci sia proprio una resistenza di base a compiere un salto nel vuoto.


hai dimenticato lo spazzolino da denti?

:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (16 Novembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> hai dimenticato lo spazzolino da denti?
> 
> :mrgreen:


O la pprotesi?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (16 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> O la pprotesi?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



ma che screanzato!


----------



## Sole (16 Novembre 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Invece un padre che scopa in giro
> O una madre
> Dici meglio?
> 
> ...


Assolutamente d'accordo.

 Io non ricopro un ruolo genitoriale nei confronti della figlia del mio compagno. Parliamo molto, a volte è capitato che mi confidasse cose che non voleva che sapessero altri, compresi i suoi genitori... quindi un ruolo c'è, se si crea un rapporto. Ma sicuramente non è un ruolo paterno o materno. Non so spiegare bene cosa sia. Si è comunque adulti e si avverte comunque un senso di responsabilità nei confronti dei figli dell'altro. Ma molto lontano dal senso materno e dal legame viscerale che c'è coi propri figli.

E la conflittualità... certo che c'è. Eccome. Ed è più che comprensibile! Ma anche coi figli c'è. La conflittualità, a livelli diversi, fa parte di qualunque rapporto umano che affondi le sue radici in sentimenti profondi e sfaccettati. Tutto sta a gestirla, anche se in certi momenti è faticoso.


----------



## Sole (16 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Boh.. Non sono d'accordo. I figli, l'affetto per un partner che pure non si ama più, persino il lato economico.. tutti freni molto potenti. Ma tutto il resto mi sembra ininfluente. O quasi.
> La vita diversa, la solitudine.. Ci si separa proprio perché si vuole una vita diversa!
> E la società poi.. davvero vogliamo lasciare che sia la società a dirci cosa dobbiamo fare? Io la vedrei come una sconfitta personale.
> Non metto in dubbio che per alcuni sia così. Ma credo siano una minoranza.. O no?





Brunetta ha detto:


> Io vado in vacanza perché VOGLIO andare in vacanza e spendo anche soldi per farlo ma quando sto per caricare le valigie in macchina mi viene un pizzico d'ansia.
> Ovvero si può volere un cambiamento e ricavarne ansia all'idea di compierlo.
> E, tra le persone che conosco, sono forse quella che ha compiuto cambiamenti più spesso e più radicali e che è più inquieta per le situazioni statiche (non stabili ).
> E' comprensibile che ci sia proprio una resistenza di base a compiere un salto nel vuoto.


Brunetta ha risposto bene. 
Ma vorrei aggiungere che, per quanto una scelta sia giusta (la mia lo è stata e ogni giorno che passa me ne rendo conto di più... e davvero posso dire di non aver mai avuto dubbi), la separazione è una grande rivoluzione. 
Nessuna rivoluzione, per quanto giusta e sentita, è indolore. C'è un prezzo da pagare, sempre. E ci vuole tempo per riassestarsi.
E' un po' superficiale credere che l'euforia di una nuova vita basti ad affrontare le tante difficoltà, pratiche e non, che si devono affrontare.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Novembre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Assolutamente d'accordo.
> 
> Io non ricopro un ruolo genitoriale nei confronti della figlia del mio compagno. Parliamo molto, a volte è capitato che mi confidasse cose che non voleva che sapessero altri, compresi i suoi genitori... quindi un ruolo c'è, se si crea un rapporto. Ma sicuramente non è un ruolo paterno o materno. Non so spiegare bene cosa sia. Si è comunque adulti e si avverte comunque un senso di responsabilità nei confronti dei figli dell'altro. Ma molto lontano dal senso materno e dal legame viscerale che c'è coi propri figli.
> 
> E la conflittualità... certo che c'è. Eccome. Ed è più che comprensibile! Ma anche coi figli c'è. La conflittualità, a livelli diversi, fa parte di qualunque rapporto umano che affondi le sue radici in sentimenti profondi e sfaccettati. Tutto sta a gestirla, anche se in certi momenti è faticoso.


Io intendo
quando un figlio
vede un altro uomo
nel letto matrimoniale

dove ha sempre visto
prima suo papà.

Questo intendo.

Tutto il resto sono solo belle parole
Ma futili e vacue....

Il nocciolo della questione qual'è?


----------



## Brunetta (16 Novembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> hai dimenticato lo spazzolino da denti?
> 
> :mrgreen:


 Può essere. Mi conforto sempre pensando che, non andando in un deserto, quel che ho dimenticato posso comprarlo.
Però lasciare un'abitudine è naturale che dia ansia, le abitudini sono economiche per il nostro cervello e rassicurano, e il matrimonio è fatto di mille abitudini.


----------



## sienne (16 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io intendo
> quando un figlio
> vede un altro uomo
> nel letto matrimoniale
> ...



Ciao

guarda, sono più gli adulti che hanno problemi con ciò. 

se il bambino ha problemi, lo avrà anche, se il compagno
sta seduto a tavola, o sparecchia, o prova a riparare la macchina a mamma ... 

sienne


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Novembre 2013)

Fra continua ad insistere che dovrei sbrigarmi a trovare un fidanzato... Il suo scopo è quello di avere una sorellina o se proprio proprio le va male un fratellino.
le ho spiegato che un eventuale fidanzato vivrebbe con me etc etc, per raffreddare i suoi bollori di organizzatrice di matrimoni, ma benignAmente non la turba.

tanto per dare testimonianza di cosa pensa ora, poi se un giorno succederà, non so.
e sottolineo che il discorso lo comincia lei.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Novembre 2013)

*Feather*

Ieri vedevo una trasmissione culturale e ho pensato a te. Dicevano come Madame Bovary sia la storia di un personaggio che ha un'idea della vita (lì ricavata dalla letteratura romantica) che non corrisponde alla realtà della vita e per quello distrugge la sua vita vera inseguendo una vita immaginaria.


----------



## Spider (16 Novembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io vado in vacanza perché VOGLIO andare in vacanza e spendo anche soldi per farlo ma quando sto per caricare le valigie in macchina mi viene un pizzico d'ansia.
> Ovvero si può volere un cambiamento e ricavarne ansia all'idea di compierlo.
> E, tra le persone che conosco, sono forse quella che ha compiuto cambiamenti più spesso e più radicali e che è più inquieta per le situazioni statiche (non stabili ).
> E' comprensibile che ci sia proprio una resistenza di base a compiere un salto nel vuoto.



Eveline di James joyce.
potrebbe aiutare parecchio.
naturalmente lo hai letto già.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Novembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> guarda, sono più gli adulti che hanno problemi con ciò.
> 
> ...


Di queste cose
che ne parlino i bambini.
Ma a loro non viene mai data
l'opportunità di parlare.

Per inciso se io fossi un giudice
chiederei di ascoltare solo loro.


----------



## sienne (16 Novembre 2013)

Ciao Conte,

ed io cosa ho fatto?

ho parlato di ciò che conosco. 
ho visto casi, dove il nuovo compagno veniva accettato
e ho visto casi, che non era così. e quando non era così,
non importava dove o cosa stava facendo il compagno,
o a letto, o in cantina, o non so dove ... 

se non erro, questa frase l'hai scritta tu. tu sei partito da un
tuo sentire, da un tuo pensiero, da una tua conclusione ... 
e ora dici un'altra cosa ... 


_... non sono tanto convinto che i figli siano disposti a vedere un padre o una madre nei nuovi compagni.
Ma sono persuaso che vedano usurpatori di posti. (Conte)

_sienne


----------



## contepinceton (16 Novembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Conte,
> 
> ed io cosa ho fatto?
> 
> ...


Io intendevo dire che
Sono cose come dire...
Così...

Che i bambini dicono una cosa...
Ma nel cuore magari ne pensano un'altra.

Sono maestri indiscussi nel venir dietro alle esigenze alle aspettative ai sogni alle immaginazioni degli adulti
per trarne sempre qualche vantaggio.

Poi certo che gli adulti avranno problemi con loro.
Di natura come dire...

Se il nuovo compagno o fidanzato fa qualcosa che conviene a loro allora benvenga...
Se fa o dice qualcosa che a loro non conviene ti diranno...Ma tu non puoi dirmi queste cose: non sei mio papà.
e


----------



## contepinceton (16 Novembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Fra continua ad insistere che dovrei sbrigarmi a trovare un fidanzato... Il suo scopo è quello di avere una sorellina o se proprio proprio le va male un fratellino.
> le ho spiegato che un eventuale fidanzato vivrebbe con me etc etc, per raffreddare i suoi bollori di organizzatrice di matrimoni, ma benignAmente non la turba.
> 
> tanto per dare testimonianza di cosa pensa ora, poi se un giorno succederà, non so.
> e sottolineo che il discorso lo comincia lei.


Visto?
Lei sa che per fare un bambino....

Ma tu prova a uscirtene ah guarda sai non mi occorre un fidanzato per darti un fratellino sai?
Esistono altri sistemi sai?

Non tiriamo bussolotti...
Tu fa sta prova...

Lei manifesta una cosa TIPICA di ogni figlio singolo.

Tu prova a spiegarle che i bambini si possono anche adottare per esempio...e vediamo...

Non oso pensare.
Non oso.

Perchè quella lì come si dice da noi...

La te magna la pastasuta in testa.

Non mi pare che i bambini vedano nella mamma, anche una donna.

Vedono la mamma.

Dice bene un fidanzato.
Non un convivente.

Tu prova a dirle: sai il tale d'ora in poi sarà il tuo papà al posto di quell'altro.
Vediamo come si mette...

Osserva come noi genitori non riusciamo ad "insegnare" certe cose ai figli.
Mica siamo "la maestra" no?


----------



## Brunetta (17 Novembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> Eveline di James joyce.
> potrebbe aiutare parecchio.
> naturalmente lo hai letto già.


Non l'ho letto.
Potrebbe aiutarmi in cosa? A non avere ansia quando parto? Sai che problema!:smile:


----------



## feather (17 Novembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ieri vedevo una trasmissione culturale e ho pensato a te. Dicevano come Madame Bovary sia la storia di un personaggio che ha un'idea della vita (lì ricavata dalla letteratura romantica) che non corrisponde alla realtà della vita e per quello distrugge la sua vita vera inseguendo una vita immaginaria.


Tu si che sai dare speranza e ottimismo.. 

E come l'ha disinnescato questo meccanismo? Se ricordo bene non finisce a tarallucci e vino la povera madame.. Vuoi dire che posso già informarmi sul prezzo dell'arsernico?
Oggigiorno va di moda il polonio. 

Scherzi a parte, può essere. Ma se da una parte non posso far finta che mi vada bene qualcosa, dall'altra esiste il rischio che dici tu..
È difficile venir fuori dal pantano.. A volte sono semplicemente stanco..


----------



## feather (17 Novembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Mi viene spontaneo chiederti (domanda, forse, trita e ritrita): ma non ti sembra che quello che provi per il padre dei tuoi figli sia lo stesso amore?


No, è affetto. Grande, ma sempre affetto. L'amore prevede una comunanza di obiettivi e un dialogo sincero. E nel caso di rosa mi pare vogliano cose un po' diverse. Per non parlare del dialogo che mi pare un po' "incriccato". 
E per me non è diverso..


----------



## sienne (17 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Di queste cose
> che ne parlino i bambini.
> Ma a loro non viene *mai data
> l'opportunità di parlare.*
> ...





contepinceton ha detto:


> Io intendevo dire che
> Sono cose come dire...
> Così...
> 
> ...



Ciao Conte,

ascolta Conte, veramente, per me non è così importante. 
ho solo riportato quello che so, perché l'ho visto. 
e vederlo, significa viverlo ... non interrogarli, bensì, proprio viverlo. 

tu continui, ad andare avanti, con tue idee, con ciò che tu pensi. 
che ne sai, se quello che dice la bimba di Nau ad. esempio, 
non lo intende veramente così? perché l'ha provato Nau, per dire ahhh, 
ne dice una, ma ne pensa un'altra? Non si sa.

Ripeto, per quello che conosco, può essere che viene accettato o meno. 
e con accettato, intendo proprio accettato! ad esempio, se cadono
e si fanno male, corrono nelle braccia del compagno per farsi coccolare ... 
una cosa così non lo fingi ... impossibile ... lì non te ne frega di far
contento qualcuno, lì voi ritornare a stare bene tu ... 

io ho visto che esistono entrambe le possibilità ... 
per te, secondo quello che PENSI tu, no ... 
o il vero papa o il bambino finge, per far contenti gli altri ... 

a me sembra, che sei proprio tu, così facendo, che non dai 
voce a un bambino, non darai credito a un bambino ... 
perché la sai meglio tu ... 

è strano, quello che tu su altri temi esigi quasi ... 
sei poi il primo, a non saperlo fare ... 
aprirti, per accettare che vi è anche la possibilità di altro ... 
non devo convincere nessuno. ma dal tuo porti, si capisce, 
che non dai credito se qualcuno l'ha vissuto ... 
questo impedisce proprio un dialogare per andare avanti. 
per capire assieme, da cosa potrebbe dipendere un si o un no ... 
in base a quello che SAI tu e in base a quello che SO io. 
o dipende con chi interagisci? 
dalla credibilità che dai tu alla persona? 
o quello che ti conviene? 


sienne


----------



## Nausicaa (17 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Visto?
> Lei sa che per fare un bambino....
> 
> Ma tu prova a uscirtene ah guarda sai non mi occorre un fidanzato per darti un fratellino sai?
> ...



Cheppalle. 
Perchè un nuovo papi?
'
ma hai l'ossessione? Porca puzzola. Quando non vuoinascoltare diventi scivoloso come una biscia bisunta.

fra conosce il meccanismo dll'adozione. Mi ha già più volte proposto pure quello se proprio non son capace di trovarmi l'uomo.
preferirebbe peró matrimonio. 

Nonostante io gliel'abbia spiegato, sa che ci sarebbe questo tizio sempre tra i piedi? Bo.

ma piantala con il nuovompapi. Nessuno si vuole sostituire a nessuno tranne che in testa tua.


----------



## lolapal (17 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io intendevo dire che
> Sono cose come dire...
> Così...
> 
> ...


Scusa, Conte, ma che bambini frequenti?!?! 
Questo è cinismo allo stato puro! I bambini, nella mia esperienza, non sono affatto cinici. Possono essere cattivi nel dire direttamente e senza filtri ciò che pensano, ma cinici e calcolatori, quello ci diventano poi, da adulti...


----------



## contepinceton (17 Novembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Scusa, Conte, ma che bambini frequenti?!?!
> Questo è cinismo allo stato puro! I bambini, nella mia esperienza, non sono affatto cinici. Possono essere cattivi nel dire direttamente e senza filtri ciò che pensano, ma cinici e calcolatori, quello ci diventano poi, da adulti...


Nella mia esperienza
non sono cinici...

Ma furbi...
E scaltri.

Sarà che sono fatto male io 
e che ho avuto pessime esperienze in proposito...

Sarà colpa del nonno e di mia madre...
Mia madre non tollerava in nessun modo a 26 anni che suo padre si risposasse...

Lui cacciò di casa sua figlia di 26 anni
e si portò in casa la nuova regina della casa.

Sarà che una volta ho mandato mia figlia in prestito da una sua amica e le dho detto di ubbidire a tutto quello che sta signora le avrebbe detto e lei mi rispose...Figuriamoci mica è mia mamma...

Sraà che mia figlia a 5 anni sospirando mi fece...
Del resto caro papi, bisogna ricorrere a delle grandi belle bugie per convincere gli adulti...

Sarà....

Ripeto fatto male io e bruttissime esperienze in merito.

Sarà che quando ho chiesto a mia figlia cosa avremmo fatto se mia moglie moriva...
Mi ha detto che si sarebbe cercata una nuova mamma...
ma che non avrebbe mai voluto che abitasse in casa nostra....

Sarà...

Comunque io insegnando pianoforte ho imparato un sacco di cose dai bambini....

A molti di loro
Sor Machiavelli fa un baffo.
" Faccio la triste e l'incompresa così la mamma pensa che ho un problema!"
(sic)

Poi vai dalla psicologa e questa scopre l'acqua calda.

360 euro per farmi dire che mia figlia è un'abilissima manipolatrice....

Sarà....

Poverina....soffre....

Dei bei mesi dal pugno di ferro paterno...
Tutti 8 e 9 e decisione di andare al liceo...

Sarà....sarà....

Che sarà della mia testa chi lo saaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa....


----------



## contepinceton (17 Novembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Cheppalle.
> Perchè un nuovo papi?
> '
> ma hai l'ossessione? Porca puzzola. Quando non vuoinascoltare diventi scivoloso come una biscia bisunta.
> ...


Va ben....va ben...
Mi spieghi una cosa?

COme mai mia figlia andava malissimo in matematica
e ha strabuzzato gli occhi quando dopo avermi fregato una volta

Le ho detto....
Fai i tuoi conti
sappi che io e quella di matematica ci diamo del tu
e beviamo il caffè assieme....

E la mia amicizia con questa prof...
Nacque da....
( in accento siciliano)  Coooonte ( sembrava si sentire annuccia) sei un coglione
ti fai fregare da tua figlia....cooonte svegliati...

E apersi gli occhi....

Ohi sai senza predicare
senza dire niente
Ora ha otto in matematica

E non ha MAI più osato chiedermi di essere giustificata
perchè non aveva capito il problema di geometria....

Ma la sua faccia...eheheheheeheheheh....

Ah lo sai che io e la tua prof...siamo diventati amici?
Eheheheheheeheh....usususussusuu.....

pulipulipulipù fa il tacchinoooooooooooooooo....


----------



## Sole (17 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io intendo
> quando un figlio
> vede un altro uomo
> nel letto matrimoniale
> ...


Ma no. Forse le parole futili e vacue sono quelle di chi parla senza aver avuto esperienza di certe cose. Io parlo di cose che vivo ogni giorno.

Attenzione, non ho detto che sia tutto facile e indolore. Ma se i miei bambini la domenica mattina saltano sul lettone e giocano e ridono col mio compagno, vuol dire che tutto sommato tutto questo rancore non lo covano. Se sullo stesso lettone la figlia del mio compagno sta insieme ai miei bimbi e a noi a guardare la tv o a cazzeggiare, evidentemente non è una situazione così dolorosa per lei.

Certo, sono cose cha arrivano col tempo, mica in un paio di giorni. Prima di imporre un nuovo compagno a un figlio si deve andare per gradi... io ho aspettato, ad esempio, che fossero loro a darmi il permesso di farlo entrare nella nostra quotidianità. Perché sono piccoli e non volevo forzarli in nessun modo.

Ma se un figlio vuole bene a un genitore e capisce che è felice con una persona diversa, penso che alla fine sia naturale assimilare questa persona nella propria vita, senza che scalzi il posto di mamma o papà. Ci sono e ci saranno momenti di conflitto, ripeto. Non è la pubblicità del Mulino Bianco. Ma si tratta di una conflittualità fisiologica e gestibile.


----------



## Carola (17 Novembre 2013)

Sento tante storie come Sole
Con ex compagni maturi ed intelligenti

I bimbi penso abbiano delle risorse grandi e molto molto dipende da come vengono gestire le cose

Io x assurdo più che dei figli in qsto momento ho tenerezza ma forte mio marito
Che è presente come può attento gentile
Ieri mi ha abbracciato a lungo
Io
Mi chiedo se dietro la mia confessione non ci sia stato un tentativo di dargli scrollata e dare così una speranza
Pensare voi
Il tradim come terapia

Potrebbe essere
Se non fosse che altro
Non è stato un giochino
Un piacevole passatempo
Un diversivo

No
È di più 
Solo sono qui
Combattuta 
Anche se stare sola nella testa, senza relaz parallela..inizia a farmi schiarire in po' i pensieri

Mi manca
Ma devo capire se passa..
Anche decifrar poi tutto
Passa 
A tutto, ci si adatta.


----------



## Hellseven (17 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Ma perché non riesco a metterci una pietra sopra?
> Probabilmente per la mia ex amante funzionava proprio come dice il conte. Per lei era l'emozione dell'avventura, niente di più.
> Ora che ha visto che rischiava di rimetterci il matrimonio ha tirato i remi in barca. Almeno per il momento.
> Ma io? Perché casso sto qua a struggermi? Mi manca da morire, penso sempre a lei. Ma perché??
> ...


Sei un piagnone scassa palle, ovviamente.
Ma hai tutta la mia comprensione e solidarietà, perché anche io ero un piagnone scassa palle.
Ora col tempo sono diventato un piagnone che cerca di scassare meno. Ma sempre piagnone resto.
Perché come si dice dalle mie parti a me piace "chiagnere e fottere". 
Un abbraccio


----------



## feather (17 Novembre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> a me piace "chiagnere e fottere".


Non toccare quel tasto, qui non si fotte da un bel po'...


----------



## feather (17 Novembre 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Passa
> A tutto, ci si adatta.


Si si, basta aspettare... Alla fine andiamo tutti sotto un metro di terra e tanti saluti.. 
Ma io vorrei vivere al meglio possibile PRIMA del definitivo "adattamento".


----------



## Carola (17 Novembre 2013)

Feath ti capisco tu non sai quanto !

Dico ci si adatta all affetto
Perché io credo tra me e mio marito grande forte fottuto affetto
E grandi litigate

Ma forse finito da tanto altro
Come 80% coppie x me
Io temo finirebbe uguale con un altro e avrei mandato a gambe all aria un posto confortevole

Perché con amante aspetta un po' che subentri routine ex coniugi figli ....

Poi fosse amore sarebbe diverso
Ma siamo sicuri sia amore?
E non passione e tanti momenti felici proprio perché rari

Io e pure te cercare di capire se chiudere a prescindere da altri
È qst situaz e insopportabile 
Perché x me adesso no
Una vokta cresciuti figli però ... Non so

Ora siamo sul divano 
Lui guarda tv io scrivo qui 
Potrei scrivere a chiunque
Lui è sereno
Forse devo mettermi buona e cheta come lui


----------



## devastata (17 Novembre 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Feath ti capisco tu non sai quanto !
> 
> Dico ci si adatta all affetto
> Perché io credo tra me e mio marito grande forte fottuto affetto
> ...


Rosa, forse il problema è questo, se non fosse tanto confortevole ti sarebbe più facile scegliere?


----------



## MK (17 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Nella mia esperienza
> non sono cinici...
> 
> Ma furbi...
> ...


26 anni ancora a casa coi genitori?


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Novembre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Sei un piagnone scassa palle, ovviamente.
> Ma hai tutta la mia comprensione e solidarietà, perché anche io ero un piagnone scassa palle.
> Ora col tempo sono diventato un piagnone che cerca di scassare meno. Ma sempre piagnone resto.
> Perché come si dice dalle mie parti a me piace "chiagnere e fottere".
> Un abbraccio


Ciao :smile: a me non sembri uno che "chiagne" .... Sul resto non ho elementi


----------



## Brunetta (17 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Tu si che sai dare speranza e ottimismo..
> 
> E come l'ha disinnescato questo meccanismo? Se ricordo bene non finisce a tarallucci e vino la povera madame.. Vuoi dire che posso già informarmi sul prezzo dell'arsernico?
> Oggigiorno va di moda il polonio.
> ...


La povera Bovary muore convinta che anche il suicidio sia romantico mentre è un'agonia spaventosa e disgustosa, accudita dal marito che la ama in modo reale.


----------



## feather (17 Novembre 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Io temo finirebbe uguale con un altro e avrei mandato a gambe all aria un posto confortevole
> 
> È qst situaz e insopportabile


È un posto confortevole? O è una situazione/posto insopportabile..?
Non è così facile rispodere eh?


----------



## feather (17 Novembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La povera Bovary muore convinta che anche il suicidio sia romantico mentre è un'agonia spaventosa e disgustosa, accudita dal marito che la ama in modo reale.


Eh lo so, per questo vorrei evitare di seguire le sue orme.. Ma anche combattere con me stesso, con quello che sento.. Non so se porterebbe a qualcosa di buono.


----------



## feather (17 Novembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io vado in vacanza perché VOGLIO andare in vacanza e spendo anche soldi per farlo ma quando sto per caricare le valigie in macchina mi viene un pizzico d'ansia.
> Ovvero si può volere un cambiamento e ricavarne ansia all'idea di compierlo.
> E, tra le persone che conosco, sono forse quella che ha compiuto cambiamenti più spesso e più radicali e che è più inquieta per le situazioni statiche (non stabili ).
> E' comprensibile che ci sia proprio una resistenza di base a compiere un salto nel vuoto.


Non riuscivo a relazionarmi con quanto dici qui sopra..
C'ho pensato in questi giorni.
E non ci riuscivo perché per me non è così. Ho provato a pensare a tutte le volte che ho viaggiato, per lavoro o per diletto. Viaggio abbastanza. Ma non sono riuscito a scorgere traccia di questa "ansia da viaggio" che citi. Ne lieve ne intensa. Quando devo partire, lasciare casa, mi annoia il dover fare la valiga, che faccio all'ultimo.. A parte questa noisa incombenza.. Nulla, anzi, sono felice e sereno. Vado in un posto nuovo.. Mi piace.
Sono fatto strano?


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Non riuscivo a relazionarmi con quanto dici qui sopra..
> C'ho pensato in questi giorni.
> E non ci riuscivo perché per me non è così. Ho provato a pensare a tutte le volte che ho viaggiato, per lavoro o per diletto. Viaggio abbastanza. Ma non sono riuscito a scorgere traccia di questa "ansia da viaggio" che citi. Ne lieve ne intensa. Quando devo partire, lasciare casa, mi annoia il dover fare la valiga, che faccio all'ultimo.. A parte questa noisa incombenza.. Nulla, anzi, sono felice e sereno. Vado in un posto nuovo.. Mi piace.
> Sono fatto strano?


Per me no se potessi vivrei con la valigia in mano


----------



## Brunetta (17 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Non riuscivo a relazionarmi con quanto dici qui sopra..
> C'ho pensato in questi giorni.
> E non ci riuscivo perché per me non è così. Ho provato a pensare a tutte le volte che ho viaggiato, per lavoro o per diletto. Viaggio abbastanza. Ma non sono riuscito a scorgere traccia di questa "ansia da viaggio" che citi. Ne lieve ne intensa. Quando devo partire, lasciare casa, mi annoia il dover fare la valiga, che faccio all'ultimo.. A parte questa noisa incombenza.. Nulla, anzi, sono felice e sereno. Vado in un posto nuovo.. Mi piace.
> Sono fatto strano?


Il mio era un esempio.
Forse chi fa cambiamenti radicali soffre di più dei cambiamenti insignificanti.
Ma per te non è così, visto che vivi all'estero.
E' sul desiderio-paura tua di uscire dal matrimonio che dovresti riflettere.
Forse ti basterebbe riflettere sul come e perché ci sei entrato.
Con motivazioni così chi sarebbe contento?


----------



## Carola (17 Novembre 2013)

Feath e'confortevole 
Non so come dire
Non x era più passione complicità e forse nella misura provata con amante mai state

Ma è da capire se vissute con tale intensità proprio x che con amante
O forse che a 40 anni ti innamori più consapevole di ciò che hai bisogno da un altro?

Se altro non esistesse no non starei forse così male pur rimpiangendo quella profondità nostra
Però se non esistesse non saprei cosa significhi Stare così con un uomo

Contorto ?
Siiiii eh


----------



## devastata (17 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Non riuscivo a relazionarmi con quanto dici qui sopra..
> C'ho pensato in questi giorni.
> E non ci riuscivo perché per me non è così. Ho provato a pensare a tutte le volte che ho viaggiato, per lavoro o per diletto. Viaggio abbastanza. Ma non sono riuscito a scorgere traccia di questa "ansia da viaggio" che citi. Ne lieve ne intensa. Quando devo partire, lasciare casa, mi annoia il dover fare la valiga, che faccio all'ultimo.. A parte questa noisa incombenza.. Nulla, anzi, sono felice e sereno. Vado in un posto nuovo.. Mi piace.
> Sono fatto strano?



Dipende da quello che 'lasci' a casa.


----------



## Leda (17 Novembre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Dipende da quello che 'lasci' a casa.


Non è vero, o almeno, non del tutto: dipende principalmente dal rapporto che hai con l'ignoto. C'è chi lo trova eccitante, stimolante, e chi ne ha paura, e preferisce il comfort dell'abitudine, del noto e prevedibile.
Mi pare evidente come si collochi Feather dal punto di vista caratteriale.
E se adesso si trova impantanato in un guado eterno, è perchè cerca di scegliere anche per conto di chi - presumibilmente - ha un'attitudine contraria alla sua e nei confronti di cui, però, si è assunto delle responsabilità.
E i conti non tornano, nel senso che pare impossibile una mediazione, per cui - in ultima analisi - si tratterà di far prevalere il senso di responsabilità, a scapito di quello che il suo istinto reclama, o di assumersi la responsabilità di essere un se stesso che, per esserlo fino in fondo, ferirà qualcun altro.


----------



## lolapal (17 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Nella mia esperienza
> non sono cinici...
> 
> Ma furbi...
> ...



Alla fine, credo, il punto è sempre lo stesso: filtriamo tutto attraverso di noi, anche i comportamenti degli altri e quindi ecco visuali diverse...
Poi, aggiungo che, a mio modesto avviso, siamo tutti figli del nostro ambiente, dei nostri genitori... anche se c'è chi si rende conto e fa di tutto per spezzare il cerchio...
:smile:


----------



## sienne (17 Novembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Alla fine, credo, il punto è sempre lo stesso: *filtriamo tutto attraverso di noi, anche i comportamenti degli altri e quindi ecco visuali diverse...*
> Poi, aggiungo che, a mio modesto avviso, siamo tutti figli del nostro ambiente, dei nostri genitori... anche se c'è chi si rende conto e fa di tutto per spezzare il cerchio...
> :smile:



Ciao

con alcune cose, c'è poco da filtrare ... 
se un bambino corre nelle braccia di qualcuno e ride,
quello è ... non è un comportamento ambiguo, che 
lascia tanti spazi d'interpretazione ... 

per il resto, chiaro, più che d'accordo ... 

sienne


----------



## Brunetta (17 Novembre 2013)

http://nuovoeutile.it/questioni-di-metodo-17-confrontare-per-decidere/

"... succede che ci si pongano obiettivi esagerati o poco realistici. Allora, fatalmente, nessuna delle opzioni disponibili risulta soddisfacente. Invece che decidere per un’opzione insoddisfacente, si decide di… fare un passo indietro e di *ridurre richieste e obiettivi.*
 È buona norma, in questi casi, riesaminare tutte le opzioni scartate in precedenza: può darsi che ora una di queste vada più che bene. Se non si fa così, si rischia semplicemente di scegliere, per sfinimento, l’ultima opzione della serie. Che non necessariamente è la migliore.
 Pensateci: questo succede di continuo, e a volte perfino coi fidanzati"


----------



## contepinceton (17 Novembre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma no. Forse le parole futili e vacue sono quelle di chi parla senza aver avuto esperienza di certe cose. Io parlo di cose che vivo ogni giorno.
> 
> Attenzione, non ho detto che sia tutto facile e indolore. Ma se i miei bambini la domenica mattina saltano sul lettone e giocano e ridono col mio compagno, vuol dire che tutto sommato tutto questo rancore non lo covano. Se sullo stesso lettone la figlia del mio compagno sta insieme ai miei bimbi e a noi a guardare la tv o a cazzeggiare, evidentemente non è una situazione così dolorosa per lei.
> 
> ...


Ipse dixit.
Imporre.

Non ho altro da dire sull'argomento.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Novembre 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Sento tante storie come Sole
> Con ex compagni maturi ed intelligenti
> 
> I bimbi penso abbiano delle risorse grandi e molto molto dipende da come vengono gestire le cose
> ...


Sapessi che esperienza è insegnare.
Quando i genitori vengono a collocquio
sono tutti convinti di avere un Horowitz in casa.

Mio figlio passa sei ore sulle scale tutti i giorni...

E io si...signora sulle scale di casa
con il gemboy....( allora c'era quello)


----------



## contepinceton (17 Novembre 2013)

MK ha detto:


> 26 anni ancora a casa coi genitori?


Si...non si era ancora sposata
lo fece l'anno dopo...eh si...

Mio nonno era un uomo perentorio.

IO senza na donna in casa non ci sto.
Perchè un omo sensa na dona non vale gnente.


----------



## Sole (17 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ipse dixit.
> Imporre.
> 
> Non ho altro da dire sull'argomento.


E su questo siamo d'accordo. Non si impone niente.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Novembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Alla fine, credo, il punto è sempre lo stesso: filtriamo tutto attraverso di noi, anche i comportamenti degli altri e quindi ecco visuali diverse...
> Poi, aggiungo che, a mio modesto avviso, siamo tutti figli del nostro ambiente, dei nostri genitori... anche se c'è chi si rende conto e fa di tutto per spezzare il cerchio...
> :smile:


Te ne racconto una sua filtri...

Viene la mamma del mio allievo detto il diabolico...
E lui è sensibile, lui è fragile...ecc..ecc..ecc...
Signora suo figlio non vuole suonare il piano..lasci perdere...
Mannò lui ama la cultura...

VIene il padre...
E lo cazzia...
Comportati bene che un giorno dovrai pur lavorare...

Io faccio a lui che ha DODICI anni...
Hai sentito tuo padre? Dai impegnamoci lavoriamo...

Lui fa....
Ciò Giovi...sta tranquillo che con tutti i soldi che hanno messo via quei due vecchi io vivrò tranquillo senza lavorare...

Uscendo faccio a suo padre...
Lo sai no che hai in casa pieromasodue la vendetta eh?

Sono indotto a pensare che data la natura del rapporto
Nessun genitore sia in grado di avere uno sguardo obiettivo sui propri figli.

E ha ragione il mio maestro all'ìnizio dell'anno accademico.
Cari ragazzi io ora spiego a voi la differenza tra pedofilo e pedagogo.

Pedofilo ama ragazzi.
Pedagogo non ama ragazzi.

O suonate come dico io, o il diploma ve lo scordate.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Novembre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> E su questo siamo d'accordo. Non si impone niente.


Mi spiace...
Tu hai scritto così....

E in effetti è proprio così...

Imponiamo ai figli le nostre scelte...

Ecco perchè io sono andato via di casa.


----------



## sienne (17 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mi spiace...
> Tu hai scritto così....
> 
> E in effetti è proprio così...
> ...



Ciao

a 12 anni, avevi scritto una volta, se non erro ... 
che te ne sei andato.
non mi ricordo come lo hai chiamato quel posto ... 
mi sembra collegio ... giusto?

sienne


----------



## contepinceton (17 Novembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> a 12 anni, avevi scritto una volta, se non erro ...
> che te ne sei andato.
> ...


Si...
E ci metterei la firma per ritornare a vivere quei tre anni.
I più sereni della mia vita.
Era una sorta di città dei ragazzi.

Per me fu una miniera.
Una miniera d'oro.....


----------



## Sole (17 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mi spiace...
> Tu hai scritto così....
> 
> E in effetti è proprio così...
> ...


Tutti i genitori impongono ai figli le loro scelte. Ci sono genitori che decidono che un figlio debba andare a fare le colonie estive anche se lui non ne ha voglia. Ci sono genitori che impongono ai figli scuole, idee, stili di vita e sì, anche la loro separazione se è inevitabile.

Però, nell'ineluttabilità di certe scelte, si può decidere di _non_ _imporre_ drasticamente la presenza di una terza persona, ma di farla entrare gradualmente nella vita di un figlio, seguendo i tempi e i modi giusti.

Tu parli ma non sai niente. Parli per sentito dire.
Se vedessi mio figlio che gira per casa e devia il suo percorso per andare spontaneamente ad abbracciare e coccolare il mio compagno capiresti che sì, forse questa persona è entrata nella sua vita in modo imprevisto. Ma evidentemente sia lui che il mio compagno sono stati in gamba e hanno fatto di questa 'imposizione' un'opportunità per conoscersi e stabilire un legame.

Solo le persone limitate e i figli limitati passano il tempo a piangersi addosso e a covare rancore. Chi è intelligente sa tirare fuori le sue risorse e trovare il positivo nelle esperienze, anche quelle che all'inizio sembrano brutte e dolorose.


----------



## Carola (17 Novembre 2013)

Sole hai perfettamente ragione

Conosco un paio di amiche che sono messe come te i loro figli sono persone serene aperte estroverse
Hanno creato un legame con i nuovi compagni pur mantenendo inalterato il rapporto con i genitori
Magari in cuor loro spererebbero di vedere i genitori di nuovo insieme ?
Può essere 
Come magari i miei di avere il papà tutte le sere a casa
Anni fa avrei detto patiscono senza un papà presente
Posso garantire che ho patito io ma loro si sono abituati sono felici e non hanno riportato nessun particolare trauma anzi... Sarà anche la situaz ma sono svegli si danno da fare e capiscono qnd la sera sono stanca e magari con un mal di testa e non ce un papà o marito a darmi il cambio

Insomma molto sta anche come li abituiamo sti figlioli
Non sono al centro di ogni scelta
Ci si viene un po' incontro si parla

Credo che tu abbia fatto un ottimo lavoro e faranno tesoro di questo affetto in più che arriva dal tuo nuovo compagno
Ti abbraccio


----------



## contepinceton (17 Novembre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Tutti i genitori impongono ai figli le loro scelte. Ci sono genitori che decidono che un figlio debba andare a fare le colonie estive anche se lui non ne ha voglia. Ci sono genitori che impongono ai figli scuole, idee, stili di vita e sì, anche la loro separazione se è inevitabile.
> 
> Però, nell'ineluttabilità di certe scelte, si può decidere di _non_ _imporre_ drasticamente la presenza di una terza persona, ma di farla entrare gradualmente nella vita di un figlio, seguendo i tempi e i modi giusti.
> 
> ...


I miei genitori non mi hanno MAI imposto niente. MAI.
Di te IO non so niente.
E sul sentito dire non so che cosa dici.

Caso mai io ho sempre dovuto lottare contro i loro tentativi.
Si badi che avevo 5 anni quando sono fuggito di casa la prima volta.
5 anni.

Non so sai....
Anche a me è capitato di ricevere certi abbracci...

Ma ho subito pensato...
La capisco...le manca suo padre...

Va ben allora sono indotto a pensare che i bambini vedendo mancare il padre
si facciano andar bene un surrogato...

Un sostituto...

Cosa vuoi che ti dica...

Che sono felici?
Ok sono felici.


----------



## sienne (17 Novembre 2013)

Ciao

[video=youtube;DPxYs5S27MU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DPxYs5S27MU[/video]


con rispetto, pazienza ... e affetto ... è possibile ... e può essere una vera ricchezza ... 
le cose, bisogna saperle elaborare ... solo così si cresce e si coglie il bene e il bello ... 

sienne


----------



## Sole (17 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> I miei genitori non mi hanno MAI imposto niente. MAI.
> Di te IO non so niente.
> E sul sentito dire non so che cosa dici.
> 
> ...


Ma il mio ex marito mica è morto o disperso. I miei figli lo vedono ogni giorno a pranzo e dormono da lui 6 giorni ogni 2 settimane. E i dirò, spesso mio figlio nemmeno vorrebbe andarci, perché con il padre ha un rapporto molto più distaccato (non lo abbraccia e non lo coccola così, ad esempio). Spesso mi chiede di stare con me e il mio compagno e sua figlia.

Ma come fai a dare giudizi senza sapere, senza conoscere, solo per accreditare le tue teorie?


----------



## contepinceton (17 Novembre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma il mio ex marito mica è morto o disperso. I miei figli lo vedono ogni giorno a pranzo e dormono da lui 6 giorni ogni 2 settimane. E i dirò, spesso mio figlio nemmeno vorrebbe andarci, perché con il padre ha un rapporto molto più distaccato (non lo abbraccia e non lo coccola così, ad esempio). Spesso mi chiede di stare con me e il mio compagno e sua figlia.
> 
> Ma come fai a dare giudizi senza sapere, senza conoscere, solo per accreditare le tue teorie?


Non ho dato giudizi.
E non ho teorie.

Ho solo detto: SOno indotto a pensare.
Sei laureate in filosofia no?

Karl Popper dovrebbe farti riflettere no?

Sono indotto a pensare.

Metodo induttivo...

Sono indotto a pensare....

Non ho scritto:
Ho dedotto che....


----------



## contepinceton (17 Novembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> [video=youtube;DPxYs5S27MU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DPxYs5S27MU[/video]
> 
> ...


Anche Berlusconi dice tante belle cose....
Se è per questo....


----------



## Sole (17 Novembre 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Sole hai perfettamente ragione
> 
> Conosco un paio di amiche che sono messe come te i loro figli sono persone serene aperte estroverse
> Hanno creato un legame con i nuovi compagni pur mantenendo inalterato il rapporto con i genitori
> ...


Grazie Rosa, davvero.
Ricambio il tuo abbraccio!


----------



## Sole (17 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non ho dato giudizi.
> E non ho teorie.
> 
> Ho solo detto: SOno indotto a pensare.
> ...


Va bene.


----------



## sienne (17 Novembre 2013)

ciao

solo piccola nota ... tanto per ... 

quando si parla di induzione, si intende un procedimento logico.
questo consiste nel elaborare da osservazioni ravvicinate / esperienze,
in un ambito ben preciso, dei principi generali, che sono come 
implicite in queste esperienza ... 


scusa se mi permetto ... dove stanno le esperienze? ... 
proprio l'aver vissuto in modo ravvicinato, per aver potuto osservare?

la storia di Sole è una testimonianza ... solo così ... 

non è una questione di opinione ... è una questione, che è possibile, 
se vengono rispettati certi aspetti, che ci si arricchisce per giunta ... 

un elaborazione di rancori e di dover affrontare nuove dinamiche,
non devo portare a dei malesseri insormontabili e di ostilità ... 

sienne


----------



## contepinceton (17 Novembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> ciao
> 
> solo piccola nota ... tanto per ...
> 
> ...


1) Sole ha le sue esperienze.
2) Io ho le mie.

Bon...
Popper insegna che una teoria è quanto mai vera
quanto più resiste ai suoi tentativi di falsificazione.

Osserva come una frase come:
Domani sorge il sole, è basata unicamente sull'esperienza reiterata.

Ma non vi è alcuna certezza matematica che domani sia così.

Per quel che ne sappiamo noi, 
Potrebbe verificarsi una megaesplosione dentro il sole...
Che nessun astrofisico avrebbe mai potuto studiare nè prevedere...

Ognuno giustamente
tende a dare una spiegazione dei fenomeni
non in modo scientifico
ma in base alla propria esperienza.

Se mi leggi bene
è raro che io parli di teorie.
Parlo caso mai di pratiche.

O di pertinenze, nel senso di Prieto.


----------



## Sole (17 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Anche Berlusconi dice tante belle cose....
> Se è per questo....


Si vabbè. Vuoi paragonare Berlusconi che deve accaparrarsi voti a persone che parlano spontaneamente e senza secondi fini della loro esperienza di vita vissuta?

Poi dici che non hai teorie 

La tua teoria ce l'hai, eccome. E la difendi contro ogni evidenza. Ma non perché ti metti nei panni dei figli dei genitori separati. Tu parli mettendoti nei panni di un marito abbandonato e 'rimpiazzato' dalla moglie. E proietti così le tue paure.

Ma non confondere i piani. Quello che il mio ex marito fatica a tollerare e metabolizzare, per i miei figli può essere una semplice difficoltà da superare e, perché no, anche un'esperienza positiva, alla lunga.


----------



## sienne (17 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> 1) Sole ha le sue esperienze.
> 2) Io ho le mie.
> 
> Bon...
> ...



Ciao

ma non si sta facendo una "Philosophiestunde" ... 

ma si sta parlando di esperienza, di vissuti, di ciò che si ha visto ecc. 
tu parli di tua figlia ... perché tua figlia ha fatto questo percorso?

e bastano le tue osservazioni continue, che un nuovo compagno sia
come un surrogato di padre ... per capire, che parti da una tua idea. 
perché la realtà è ben altra. il padre c'è e rimane! se mai, se si vuole 
seguire questo sentire ... il bambino può percepirlo come un secondo 
padre, ma non come sostituzione del proprio padre ... 

ok ... come ho già scritto ... non mi sembra che tu abbia interesse
ad ascoltare e interrogare sul vissuto di altri ... perché li escludi a priori ... 

va bene ... stanno malissimo, tutti ...  ... 

sienne


----------



## Nocciola (17 Novembre 2013)

Per le esperienze che ho di persone vicine a me dopo qualche difficoltà iniziale i figli hanno accettato la convivenza con i nuovi compagni.
Non li hanno sostituiti ai padri.
Un mio limite è che non credo riuscirei a non pensare a come il mio ex marito accolga la cosa. Mi verrebbe da chiedere il suo parere visto che sono i suoi figli mi piacerebbe se ne parlasse insieme prima di fare un passo così.
Ma forse perché ad oggi ritengo che eviterei una  nuova convivenza in caso di separazione.
Quindi mi baso sulle sensazioni che ho senza averla vissuta.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Novembre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Si vabbè. Vuoi paragonare Berlusconi che deve accaparrarsi voti a persone che parlano spontaneamente e senza secondi fini della loro esperienza di vita vissuta?
> 
> Poi dici che non hai teorie
> 
> ...


E allora sentiamo qual'è la mia teoria.
Avanti...

Senti io comunque non ce l'ho con te....nè con to mario, nè con il can de picci...
Ok?
Ne tanto meno con i tuoi figli...

Ma sentiamo di grazia quale saria la mia teoria...


----------



## contepinceton (17 Novembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ma non si sta facendo una "Philosophiestunde" ...
> 
> ...


Io sono dell'opinione
che posso parlare solo del mio vissuto.

Ho vissuto solo quello.
Nulla ho vissuto della vita altrui.

E non mi piace cercare nel vissuto altrui
conferme al mio vissuto.

Io cerco sempre e solo smentite.


----------



## Sole (17 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per le esperienze che ho di persone vicine a me dopo qualche difficoltà iniziale i figli hanno accettato la convivenza con i nuovi compagni.
> Non li hanno sostituiti ai padri.
> Un mio limite è che *non credo riuscirei a non pensare a come il mio ex marito accolga la cosa.* Mi verrebbe da chiedere il suo parere visto che sono i suoi figli mi piacerebbe se ne parlasse insieme prima di fare un passo così.
> Ma forse perché ad oggi ritengo che eviterei una  nuova convivenza in caso di separazione.
> Quindi mi baso sulle sensazioni che ho senza averla vissuta.


La mia esperienza è che dopo una separazione si ragiona in modo molto diverso. Una volta che le strade si dividono, ognuno sa di dover costruire la propria strada e deve farlo indipendentemente dall'ex coniuge.

Da ex moglie posso dire che non mi dispiace l'idea che i miei figli trovino nell'eventuale compagna del mio ex marito un punto di riferimento positivo. Non sono mai stata gelosa delle sue donne, né contraria all'idea che i miei figli le frequentassero. Avrei problemi solo se interferissero su questioni educative intervenendo in modo discordante dal mio... ecco, lì penso potrebbero nascere dei problemi. Ma mai mi sognerei di interferire nelle scelte sentimentali del mio ex marito: ha tutto il diritto di rifarsi una vita, così come penso di averlo io.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Novembre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> La mia esperienza è che dopo una separazione si ragiona in modo molto diverso. Una volta che le strade si dividono, ognuno sa di dover costruire la propria strada e deve farlo indipendentemente dall'ex coniuge.
> 
> Da ex moglie posso dire che non mi dispiace l'idea che i miei figli trovino nell'eventuale compagna del mio ex marito un punto di riferimento positivo. Non sono mai stata gelosa delle sue donne, né contraria all'idea che i miei figli le frequentassero. Avrei problemi solo se interferissero su questioni educative intervenendo in modo discordante dal mio... ecco, lì penso potrebbero nascere dei problemi. Ma mai mi sognerei di interferire nelle scelte sentimentali del mio ex marito: ha tutto il diritto di rifarsi una vita, così come penso di averlo io.


Sul fatto di rifarsi una vita sono assolutamente d'accordo. 
Un conto è rifarsi una vita un conto é una convivenza di un terzo con i figli. 
Ma appunto non sono separata quindi ragiono su supposizioni.


----------



## feather (18 Novembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> essere un se stesso che, per esserlo fino in fondo, ferirà qualcun altro.


Che è quello che sto cercando di fare ora. Cercando di vedere se è possibile. Stare dove sono ora ma senza auto-limitarmi per soddisfare le aspettative (inespresse) di mia moglie.
Ma non è facile essere sempre giudicati, criticati. Sentirsi sempre un occhio giudicante dietro le spalle.
Per quanto tutto questo mai espresso a chiare lettere e in larga parte "invisibile" a lei per prima. 
E anche ce la facessi, non è detto che lei riuscirà a reggere. Potrebbe anche essere che sia lei a quel punto ad allontanarsi..


----------



## Hellseven (18 Novembre 2013)

MK ha detto:


> 26 anni ancora a casa coi genitori?


Io fino al matrimonio, cioè 33 anni. Giorni di tuono: caffè a letto, vitto e alloggio cinque stelle, mamma butler, papà' bancomat, grasse risate e preoccupazioni zero. 
Dio salvi le mamme, i mammoni e gli italiani che non vogliono crescere.
Rifarei tutto.


----------



## sienne (18 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io sono dell'opinione
> che posso parlare solo del mio vissuto.
> 
> Ho vissuto solo quello.
> ...



Ciao

perfetto! ... allora in questo caso, la tua opinione si basa sul nulla, 
perché tale vissuto non lo hai ... 

Conte, questo tuo ragionamento, si commenta da sé ... 

Cerchi di smentire ... su che base? con che cosa? con una tua opinione?
Vuoi far vedere che ciò, che altri hanno vissuto sia falso? sia una menzogna?

ma fa pure ... 
ma vedi, ciò potrebbe far suscitare il pensiero, che allora tu fai così. 
che tu racconti cose, che in realtà così non sono state ... 
e perciò, credi che altri lo fanno pure ... e sei solo sospettoso ... riferito a te, allora,
si potrebbe pensare, avere l'opinione, che a 12 anni, non sei stato tu a prendere tale 
decisione di voler andare via ... 

bene. anche questo allora per me ora è assodato. 
io così non sono ... e questo è il bello ... non siamo tutti uguali ... 
parto, che ciò che mi si racconta, che io vedo, che io vivo sia vero ... e parto da lì ... 
quando qualcuno gioca ... prima o poi, lo si nota ... e come pure ... 


sienne


----------



## sienne (18 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sul fatto di rifarsi una vita sono assolutamente d'accordo.
> Un conto è rifarsi una vita un conto é una convivenza di un terzo con i figli.
> Ma appunto non sono separata quindi ragiono su supposizioni.



Ciao farfalla,

si, sono due cose distinte. 

quello che sto vivendo personalmente, mi sta dimostrando, 
che i nostri figli sanno essere molto più flessibili, comprensivi ecc. 
di quanto noi, forse, non lo siamo. per me era chiarissimo, che fino a
che lei non fosse fuori di casa, io una vita in questo senso non me la rifaccio. 
Chiacchierando, perché avendo lei 15 anni lo si può fare ... e lei ha chiesto.
Non lo ha capito tanto ... ha solo detto, tu mi metti sempre al primo posto,
non sono preoccupata. Non lo farò, se dovesse capitare ... 
perché lei e grandicella e non mi va ... e in questo ha ragione, metto lei al primo posto ... 

ma nello stesso tempo, vedo anche, come dipende molto dai soggetti coinvolti. 
oltre a certe condizioni, situazioni ... cioè, influssi da fuori (anche quelli della famiglia stessa) ... 
una mia collega si sta separando e ha due figlie. la reazione delle due figlie 
sono come il giorno e la notte. La più piccola afferma, finalmente. Non ce la fa
più a sopportare le discussioni, la strana atmosfera, il fare finta e 
come mamma e papa stanno male ecc. mentre la più grande (di due anni), 
non lo accetta. Vuole che rimangano assieme, perché così deve essere ... 
Lo sta vivendo malissimo. Sono due sorelle, con gli stessi genitori e tutto ... 

Voglio dire, alla fine, è la vita, l'esperienza diretta o indiretta ... che svela ... 
È un viaggio, non tanto prevedibile ... ci vuole tanto rispetto e tempo ... 

sienne


----------



## Nocciola (18 Novembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao farfalla,
> 
> si, sono due cose distinte.
> 
> ...


Guardo parlo da donna sposata che nonostante tutto vuole un bene infinito a suo marito.
E in questo momento tralasciando il discorso figli a me verrebbe in mentw come prima cosa di chiedere a mio marito se a lui sta bene che i nostri figli vivano con un altro uomo.
La scena del lettone descritta da Sole che é effettivamente dimostra quanto i suoi figli siano sereni mi ha fatto pensare a come reagirei io vivendola. A me crea un senso di disagio. L'idea che i miei figli mi vedano in un letto con un uomo che non è il loro papà mi crea disagio, l'idea di mio marito che pensa ai suoi figli nel nostro lettone con un altro uomo mi nette a disagio. E ho questo pensiero amche verso amici separati che vivono queste situaZioni. Il mio pensiero va all'altro.


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Novembre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Io fino al matrimonio, cioè 33 anni. Giorni di tuono: caffè a letto, vitto e alloggio cinque stelle, mamma butler, papà' bancomat, grasse risate e preoccupazioni zero.
> Dio salvi le mamme, i mammoni e gli italiani che non vogliono crescere.
> Rifarei tutto.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Sei un mito... Ciao hellsie smackkkkk


----------



## sienne (18 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Guardo parlo da donna sposata che nonostante tutto vuole un bene infinito a suo marito.
> E in questo momento tralasciando il discorso figli a me verrebbe in mentw come prima cosa di chiedere a mio marito se a lui sta bene che i nostri figli vivano con un altro uomo.
> La scena del lettone descritta da Sole che é effettivamente dimostra quanto i suoi figli siano sereni mi ha fatto pensare a come reagirei io vivendola. A me crea un senso di disagio. L'idea che i miei figli mi vedano in un letto con un uomo che non è il loro papà mi crea disagio, l'idea di mio marito che pensa ai suoi figli nel nostro lettone con un altro uomo mi nette a disagio. E ho questo pensiero amche verso amici separati che vivono queste situaZioni. Il mio pensiero va all'altro.




Ciao

ti capisco e seguo benissimo il tuo ragionamento. 
questo aspetto, non so, non me lo pongo neanche, 
perché è una situazione che non voglio io, 
non entra nella mia immaginazione ... 
ma anche perché non ho una bimba piccola. 

seguo il bene di mia figlia ... meno il suo. 
ma ciò è dovuto dalla mia storia. se faccio la somma ... 
non ha avuto tanto riguardo in tante cose, per entrambe. 
perciò, qualunque se ... rivolto a lui, conta per me, marginalmente. 
al primo posto sta e rimane lei ... il casino, non lo ha provocato lei. 
perciò, ognuno si assuma le proprie responsabilità e conseguenze ... 

se il rispetto lo vuoi, lo devi anche dare ... 
ma parlo per la mia situazione e storia ... 

ancora qualche mese fa, avrei fatto diversamente ... lei e poi lui ... 
ma ora, lei, lei, lei ... poi nulla per un po' e poi io e solo dopo lui ...  ...


sienne


----------



## Nocciola (18 Novembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ti capisco e seguo benissimo il tuo ragionamento.
> questo aspetto, non so, non me lo pongo neanche,
> ...


Su  primi i figli siamo perfettamente d'accordo figurati.


----------



## sienne (18 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Su  primi i figli siamo perfettamente d'accordo figurati.



Ciao

ehh, ma qui, può entrare a punto, la grande difficoltà. 
se è un fattore di naturalezza, che hanno sempre fatto ecc. 
e loro si trovano molto bene con il nuovo compagno, 
lo accettano come un ulteriore punto di riferimento e 
burlano con lui, e litigano, e scherzano ecc. 
e per i figli, non vi è niente di strano nel saltare sul lettone 
e raccontare ad esempio cosa hanno sognato o cosa vorrebbero fare ecc. 

che fai? ... chiedi prima la porta a chiave per impedirlo? 
crei, una situazione "artificiale"? e credi, che i bimbi non lo intuiscono,
che allora vi è qualcosa di non tanto buono o che a papa non piace ecc.? 
questo è una cosa, che può mettere il bimbo molto in difficoltà,
gli togli la naturalezza di un evolversi di nuove relazioni ... 
se è qualcosa, che hanno sempre fatto ... o se loro non danno caso a certe cose ... 
credo, che in certe situazioni ... il papa o la mamma, si deve ridimensionare,
e dare la precedenza al bene del bambino ... e se hanno problemi con ciò,
se lo devono far passare ... 

parto, dal presupposto, che è una cosa che hanno sempre fatto ... naturale. 

sienne


----------



## Nocciola (18 Novembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ehh, ma qui, può entrare a punto, la grande difficoltà.
> se è un fattore di naturalezza, che hanno sempre fatto ecc.
> ...


Ik problema me lo porrei a monte.
Prima di un'eventuale convivenza vhe ripeto non ritengo necessaria. 
E comunque prima di presentare un uomo ai miei figli credo ce ne debba passare di acqua sotto i ponti..


----------



## contepinceton (18 Novembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> perfetto! ... allora in questo caso, la tua opinione si basa sul nulla,
> perché tale vissuto non lo hai ...
> ...


Ehm che ne sai tu del mio vissuto?
Mica è tutto scritto qui sai?

Non sono sospettoso
anzi

ho sempre pagato il dazio
di essere troppo credulone

Ma appena i frutti non sono quelli che mi avevano detto...

M'incazzo come na biscia...

Al che inculon dopo inculon
mi sono un po' svegliato....

Però su una cosa sono certo!
La paternità e la maternità: vengono per leggi di natura.

A meno che io non sia frutto di un corno
I miei cromosomi sono 23 di una certa donna e 23 di un certo uomo.

E se mi faccio fare l'esame del DNA si evince che solo quei due signori
sono mio padre e mia madre...

Poi posso avere tutti gli zii e le zie che te pare...


----------



## contepinceton (18 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Guardo parlo da donna sposata che nonostante tutto vuole un bene infinito a suo marito.
> E in questo momento tralasciando il discorso figli a me verrebbe in mentw come prima cosa di chiedere a mio marito se a lui sta bene che i nostri figli vivano con un altro uomo.
> La scena del lettone descritta da Sole che é effettivamente dimostra quanto i suoi figli siano sereni mi ha fatto pensare a come reagirei io vivendola. A me crea un senso di disagio. L'idea che i miei figli mi vedano in un letto con un uomo che non è il loro papà mi crea disagio, l'idea di mio marito che pensa ai suoi figli nel nostro lettone con un altro uomo mi nette a disagio. E ho questo pensiero amche verso amici separati che vivono queste situaZioni. Il mio pensiero va all'altro.


Quoto sul disagio...
Poi io sono straviato dall'esperienza del mio amico vedovo che si è risposato...
Pover uomo...
Pensa che della defunta moglie è riuscito a tenersi un santino sgualcito nel portafoglio...

Mentre prima la sua casa era il mausoleo di questa donna...amata come non mai...( perchè gli lasciava fare tutto quello che voleva)...

Al che per consolare il mio amico...dato che in memoria della moglie ha donato l'organo della chiesa...

Facciamo sabato concerto in memoria di sua moglie....

E se la nuova moglie frigge...
Suono con ancor pì gusto...


----------



## Sole (18 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Guardo parlo da donna sposata che nonostante tutto vuole un bene infinito a suo marito.
> E in questo momento tralasciando il discorso figli a me verrebbe in mentw come prima cosa di chiedere a mio marito se a lui sta bene che i nostri figli vivano con un altro uomo.
> La scena del lettone descritta da Sole che é effettivamente dimostra quanto i suoi figli siano sereni mi ha fatto pensare a come reagirei io vivendola. *A me crea un senso di disagio*. L'idea che i miei figli mi vedano in un letto con un uomo che non è il loro papà mi crea disagio, l'idea di mio marito che pensa ai suoi figli nel nostro lettone con un altro uomo mi nette a disagio. E ho questo pensiero amche verso amici separati che vivono queste situaZioni. *Il mio pensiero va all'altro*.


Il disagio lo capisco e me lo spiego col fatto che tu sei molto legata a tuo marito perché state insieme, appunto.

Ma separarsi vuol dire rompere proprio quel legame fatto di senso di responsabilità e preoccupazione per l'altro.

Io auguro ogni bene al mio ex marito e so che come coppia genitoriale saremo sempre in accordo e collaboreremo sempre nell'interesse dei bambini.
 Ma i miei rapporti con lui si fermano qui. Non mi interessa sapere con chi sta, cosa fa, se fa conoscere le sue donne ai miei figli, se soffre o ce l'ha con me. Non mi riguarda più. Come padre mi fido ciecamente di lui e so che, come me, metterà sempre al primo posto le esigenze dei bambini. Il resto non mi riguarda più. E' una persona adulta e penso debba gestire da solo la nostra rottura e le sue conseguenze. Le mie uniche preoccupazioni vanno ai miei figli e alla persona che amo. Il mio pensiero va solo a loro e al nostro benessere.


----------



## sienne (18 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ik problema me lo porrei a monte.
> Prima di un'eventuale convivenza vhe ripeto non ritengo necessaria.
> E comunque prima di presentare un uomo ai miei figli credo ce ne debba passare di acqua sotto i ponti..



Ciao farfalla,

infatti ... 

dipende da troppe e tante cose ... 
non per ultimo, dall'età che hai tu stessa e dall'età dei bambini ecc. 
la mia ha 15 anni, ma chi vuoi che porti in casa! anche se io sono giovane ... 
questo problema non si pone proprio ... ognuno a casa sua! se dovesse capitare. 
altro che acqua sotto i ponti ... oceani ... 

ma fa piacere leggere e conoscere situazioni, 
dove dopo un periodo di adattamento, di tante cose ... 
alla fine ... si può ritrovare uno stare bene per loro e con loro ... 
questo, credo, almeno per me ... è una cosa molto bella!

sienne


----------



## contepinceton (18 Novembre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Il disagio lo capisco e me lo spiego col fatto che tu sei molto legata a tuo marito perché state insieme, appunto.
> 
> Ma separarsi vuol dire rompere proprio quel legame fatto di senso di responsabilità e preoccupazione per l'altro.
> 
> ...


Ok...
Ma magari a te è andata bene no?
Allora puoi immaginare come va a tante coppie che continuano a farsi la guerra anche dopo?

Per esempio
Tu ti tiri in casa un nuovo compagno e lui non ti passa più gli alimenti...
Robe così...

Pensa se la nuova compagna del papi è invisa alla moglie...
Perchè la moglie non vede in lei la nuova compagna
ma la cagna che le ha sgraffignato il marito....

Insomma le dinamiche sono tante
e non meccanicistiche no?

COme dire a te Sole è andata di culo no?

Ma per tante coppie non mi pare che sia affatto così...


----------



## Nocciola (18 Novembre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Il disagio lo capisco e me lo spiego col fatto che tu sei molto legata a tuo marito perché state insieme, appunto.
> 
> Ma separarsi vuol dire rompere proprio quel legame fatto di senso di responsabilità e preoccupazione per l'altro.
> 
> ...


Ma certo che non ti interessa come non interesserebbe a me. 
Non é il mio rappporto con l'altro il problema. Il "problema" è decidere senza averne parlato con lui che i suoi figli frequentino e adirittuta convivino con un altro in quella che é stata casa sua fino a poco tempo prima.
Questo è il mio pensiero che peraltdo conosci bene poi ben lieta che c'é chi fa scelte diverse e vive sereno lui e i propri figli soprattutto


----------



## sienne (18 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ehm che ne sai tu del mio vissuto?
> Mica è tutto scritto qui sai?
> 
> Non sono sospettoso
> ...



Ciao

ehhh, a me lo racconti del conto da pagare, 
per essere troppo credulona? ...  ...

Conte, nessuno vuole sostituire un padre o una madre ... 
Non esiste, non si può farlo in nessuno modo! 
Bisognerebbe amputare il cervello ai bambini, il tuo e di tua moglie ... 
Non funziona! Non c'è travestimento, parola ... nulla, che può cambiare ciò. 
E i bambini non sono scemi ... per nulla, lo sanno, chi è il papa e la mamma ... 

E se il nuovo compagno o compagna vuole questo ruolo, 
ahhh, vedrai come sono loro stessi a reclamare!!! 
te ne faranno di tutti i colori ... 

sienne


----------



## contepinceton (18 Novembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ehhh, a me lo racconti del conto da pagare,
> per essere troppo credulona? ...  ...
> ...


Penso di si...:smile:


----------



## Sole (18 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok...
> Ma magari a te è andata bene no?
> Allora puoi immaginare come va a tante coppie che continuano a farsi la guerra anche dopo?
> 
> ...


Su questo ti do pienamente ragione.

Più che culo però penso si tratti di buon senso e intelligenza.

Io e il mio ex, con tutti i nostri difetti, siamo persone ragionevoli. E abbiamo a cuore la serenità dei bambini.

La famiglia non può diventare un campo di battaglia. Ci si separa proprio per evitare questo. Che senso ha se dopo si continua a farsi la guerra? Si depongono le armi e si accetta che l'altro faccia la sua vita, accertandosi che i figli siano tranquilli.

Poi consentimi di dire che i miei bambini ci hanno messo del loro. Sono bambini particolarmente solari e aperti, decisamente in gamba.


----------



## Hellseven (18 Novembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Sei un mito... Ciao hellsie smackkkkk


Buongiorno  a te, mia cara, e buon inizio di settimana. :smile:


----------



## contepinceton (18 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma certo che non ti interessa come non interesserebbe a me.
> Non é il mio rappporto con l'altro il problema. Il "problema" è decidere senza averne parlato con lui che i suoi figli frequentino e adirittuta convivino con un altro in quella che é stata casa sua fino a poco tempo prima.
> Questo è il mio pensiero che peraltdo conosci bene poi ben lieta che c'é chi fa scelte diverse e vive sereno lui e i propri figli soprattutto


Il problema di imporre dici?

Ma io non lo so...

E' che ho le visioni no?

Cioè io non so in casa tua...
Ma in casa mia noi di famiglia siamo abituati in un certo modo, abbiamo i nostri riti, usi e costumi...

E non so come dire, l'imbarazzo...di sentirsi dire...ma prima facevamo così e ora a te invece non va...ecc..ecc..ecc...

Mi ricordo una cosa...
Quando fui in terza media
dalla sera alla mattina ci cambiarono i frati assistenti.

Noi di terza
decidemmo di fare una lotta senza quartieri contro i nuovi arrivati...
E la nostra litania era...
Ma quando c'era padre.....si faceva così...

Cioè mi ricordo bene che sta sostituzione...
Non ci piacque per nulla...

Mi ricordo con simpatia e ilarità...
Che ci faceva canto uno che non sapeva neanche leggere la musica
dove prima avevamo uno diplomato in conservatorio...

Ancora si ricordano le risate
di io che do uno spintone a sto qua dicendo ma levati
e seduto all'organo gli mostravo tutte le note sbagliate che ci insegnava....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Avevo 14 anni...

A 15 dato che ero molto irrequieto andarono da quello di lettere a chiedere che fare con me...

E lui rispose
sto qua non lo fermiamo neanche con un sette in condotta
è peggio della russia
ci si rivolterà sempre contro....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Fu la Eva a calmarmi
Ma lei aveva i suoi sistemi
e pensare che sarà stata 40 kili in tutto...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (18 Novembre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Su questo ti do pienamente ragione.
> 
> Più che culo però penso si tratti di buon senso e intelligenza.
> 
> ...


Beh come dire...
A volte si evitano le guerre...
Diventando succubi dell'altro no?

Si si...


----------



## Sole (18 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh come dire...
> A volte si evitano le guerre...
> Diventando succubi dell'altro no?
> 
> Si si...


Io li chiamo compromessi. E si fanno in due, di solito.

Credimi che ne ho dovuti fare anch'io, molti. Tanto che per quelli che mi stanno intorno sono sempre stata fin troppo arrendevole con lui.

Mai parlare di cose che non si conoscono. E' tutto molto diverso e complicato


----------



## contepinceton (18 Novembre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Io li chiamo compromessi. E si fanno in due, di solito.
> 
> Credimi che ne ho dovuti fare anch'io, molti. Tanto che per quelli che mi stanno intorno sono sempre stata fin troppo arrendevole con lui.
> 
> Mai parlare di cose che non si conoscono. E' tutto molto diverso e complicato


Vero mai parlare di cose che non si conoscono...
E' come descrivere una festa 
a cui non si è partecipato...
Vero...

Quoto.


----------



## sienne (18 Novembre 2013)

Ciao 

OK ... io questo lo davo come condizione, per intraprendere una certa via ... 
cioè, che i genitori, non si faccino la guerra, ma che assieme come genitori,
cercano di scegliere il meglio ... 

beh, certo, se si fanno la guerra ... ma se c'è guerra, sia stando assieme o no,
lo si vive male ... ma proprio tutti quanti ... ma questo, non è ovvio ... :mrgreen: ...

sienne


----------



## feather (18 Novembre 2013)

Scusate se mi riappropio del 3d.. ma sto di merda.. tanto per cambiare..

Stufo di questa situazione "foggy".. le ho fatto una domanda semplice semplice, l'ultima.
Le ho chiesto: "mi ami o no? ..ora. Un si o no può bastare"

Rispota, dopo 3 giorni: "diciamo di no, non amo nessuno eccetto mio figlio."

Era la risposta che aspettavo; ampiamente, ma volevo sentirmelo dire da lei. 

Però fa comunque un male cane. Ma tanto...

Come dice rosa, passerà.. Passa tutto, anche la vita stessa..


----------



## Simy (18 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Scusate se mi riappropio del 3d.. ma sto di merda.. tanto per cambiare..
> 
> Stufo di questa situazione "foggy".. le ho fatto una domanda semplice semplice, l'ultima.
> Le ho chiesto: "mi ami o no? ..ora. Un si o no può bastare"
> ...


so come ci si sente, coraggio, passerà vedrai.


----------



## sienne (18 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Scusate se mi riappropio del 3d.. ma sto di merda.. tanto per cambiare..
> 
> Stufo di questa situazione "foggy".. le ho fatto una domanda semplice semplice, l'ultima.
> Le ho chiesto: "mi ami o no? ..ora. Un si o no può bastare"
> ...



Ciao feather,

si, una cosa così fa male ... per vari motivi. 
mi dispiace ... anche se passa, ma intanto c'è ... 

forse, lo spero per te, per trovare una via d'uscita, 
avevi bisogno di ciò, per poter metterci una pietra sopra ... 

sienne


----------



## zanna (18 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Scusate se mi riappropio del 3d.. ma sto di merda.. tanto per cambiare..
> 
> Stufo di questa situazione "foggy".. le ho fatto una domanda semplice semplice, l'ultima.
> Le ho chiesto: "mi ami o no? ..ora. Un si o no può bastare"
> ...


Ecco quindi ciao!!!


----------



## feather (18 Novembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao feather,
> 
> si, una cosa così fa male ... per vari motivi.
> 
> sienne


Vari? Mi piacerebbe li esplicitassi.. Io al momento non sono in grado di pensare.. ma sono curioso, perché dici vari?


----------



## sienne (18 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Vari? Mi piacerebbe li esplicitassi.. Io al momento non sono in grado di pensare.. ma sono curioso, perché dici vari?



Ciao feather,

già solo per quelle che è stato, e creduto che fosse, 
che è e potrebbe essere e che poteva divenire e non sarà ... 
dà un altro colore, su vari aspetti ... su di lei e su di te ... 

sienne


----------



## Fantastica (18 Novembre 2013)

[a proposito di Madame Bovary... Flaubert: "Madame Bovary? C'est moi!" ... Mille, duemila, cinque milioni di Madame Bovary tutta la vita, piuttosto di quel suo marito Charles premuroso e scemo, e di tutti suoi amanti, stronzi e poetici, tutti immaginari anche quando reali! Quando si dice essere creativi!]


----------



## Carola (18 Novembre 2013)

Si va be feath sta minkiata di risposta l ho data anche io
Non ne vado fiera sia chiaro

Mi sentivo così sotto pressione che ho davvero pensato di amare solo i figli

Ma no
È un amore quello
Poi c'è ne anche un altro x un uomo una donna ...
Ora vuole allontanarti
Ma dalla sua testa principalmente x me

Comunque sia io la laverei lo nel suo brodo
Che deve essere bollente

Credo che non abbia palle x decidere

Mi ci ritrovi un po' e non è una grande immagine 

Anche se io ho pensato avesse senso chiudere x che lui adesso e single
Lei cosa temeva ?


----------



## Carola (18 Novembre 2013)

Lascerei volevo dire
Sono in autogrill
Pausa pranzo


----------



## feather (18 Novembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> [a proposito di Madame Bovary... Flaubert: "Madame Bovary? C'est moi!" ... Mille, duemila, cinque milioni di Madame Bovary tutta la vita,


Ti ricordo che si è suicidata alla fine... 
Non so, ho le idee confuse in merito ma, l'obiettivo è vivere felici? Se si, il sucidio mi pare confermare semmai il contrario.


----------



## feather (18 Novembre 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Lei cosa temeva ?


Più ti leggo e più mi sembri la sua fotocopia 

Cosa tema non lo so. Secondo me lei pensava di poter allegramente dividersi in due vite separate senza che si influenzino a vicenda.
Invece il marito ha sentito che lei è distante.. E lei ha preso paura. Di perdere la vita di certezze che ha ora.
È solo una mia opinione. Lei non si è mai chiarita in merito. Credo neppure con se stessa.

Posso farti una domanda? Tu pensi che potresti riavvicinare il tuo amante ora? O che sia troppo tardi..?


----------



## Fantastica (18 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Ti ricordo che si è suicidata alla fine...
> Non so, ho le idee confuse in merito ma, l'obiettivo è vivere felici? Se si, il sucidio mi pare confermare semmai il contrario.


L'obiettivo è sragionare con ragionevolezza, vivere spensierati senza spensieratezza. E' a Flaubert che mi riferivo: è un altro piano, non quello della carne. Flaubert non si è suicidato


----------



## Carola (18 Novembre 2013)

Si 
Potrei
Tardi x cosa ?
X mettersi al riparo da un sentimento ?
Non si cambia nel giro di poco
I davvero non era nulla
Ora devo guidare dopo ti scrivo


----------



## Carola (18 Novembre 2013)

Ma lei x marito cosa prova ?
Cisa c era che non andava ?


----------



## feather (18 Novembre 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Tardi x cosa ?


Tardi per riavvicinarsi. Anche ora decidessi che il tuo amante è l'uomo che desideri al tuo fianco. Non hai paura che oramai l'hai perso? Che non potrai più ritornare al rapporto sereno degli inizi?



rosa3 ha detto:


> Ora devo guidare dopo ti scrivo


Qui sono le nove e mezza di sera. Tra poco vado a dormire, ti leggerò domattina.


----------



## feather (18 Novembre 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Ma lei x marito cosa prova ?
> Cisa c era che non andava ?


Per il marito.. Lei continua a dire che lo ama anche se oramai fa fatica anche lei a crederci.. 
Nelle ultime email dice che non riesce ad ammettere di non amarlo, che forse ho ragione io e ama il concetto di famiglia (non tanto lui, n.d.r.) e che comunque non ci vede niente di sbagliato.
Il marito continua a lamentarsi che lei è distante.
Stesse lamentele mie peraltro.
La mia opinione è che lei non si sia mai innamorata davvero di un uomo. Il marito che ha ora è il classico bravo ragazzo che ha reso possibile una tranquilla famigliola che la fa sentire protetta, rispettata e apprezzata socialmente. Ma di lui come persona.. Non gliene freghi un granché.
Per il sesso poi.. Per sua stessa ammissione è sempre lui a cercarla, specie dopo il bambino, e se ne è sempre lamentato.
E nell'ultima mail poi cita solo il figlio. Del marito nessuna traccia.

Ti farei anche leggere il passaggio dove ne parla in mp, ma poi mi direbbero che non rispetto la privacy delle altre persone..


----------



## Sole (18 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vero mai parlare di cose che non si conoscono...
> *E' come descrivere una festa
> a cui non si è partecipato...*
> Vero...
> ...


Non è a me che devi fare questo appunto. Io di questa fantomatica festa non ho mai parlato a nessuno. Quelli che erano invitati, invece, ne hanno parlato molto. Io rispondo solo di cose che faccio in prima persona, sul resto, mi spiace, non sono responsabile di nulla. Rivolgiti a chi era presente e ne ha parlato (e commentato) davanti a semi-estranei.

Se non hai argomenti con cui ribattere, puoi anche non rispondere. Tirarmi in mezzo in cose in cui non c'entro nulla non serve a farti avere ragione quando non ce l'hai


----------



## contepinceton (18 Novembre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Non è a me che devi fare questo appunto. Io di questa fantomatica festa non ho mai parlato a nessuno. Quelli che erano invitati, invece, ne hanno parlato molto. Io rispondo solo di cose che faccio in prima persona, sul resto, mi spiace, non sono responsabile di nulla. Rivolgiti a chi era presente e ne ha parlato (e commentato) davanti a semi-estranei.
> 
> Se non hai argomenti con cui ribattere, puoi anche non rispondere. Tirarmi in mezzo in cose in cui non c'entro nulla non serve a farti avere ragione quando non ce l'hai


Io ho fatto solo un esempio...
Cioè mica penso di avere ragione o torto eh?

Ma l'esempio è calzante comunque...
Per molte cose di questo forum...

E quando si grida il Conte è di qua
eccolo che invece è di là....

Bye bye...

Ma non potresti essere più easy con me?

Scialla...scialla...

La sciallanza....


----------



## Sole (18 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io ho fatto solo un esempio...
> Cioè mica penso di avere ragione o torto eh?
> 
> Ma l'esempio è calzante comunque...
> ...


Io sono sciallissima! Ti ho pure fatto l'occhiolino, cosa vuoi di più?

Ah, 'spetta eh...

:culo:

Con sciallanza


----------



## contepinceton (18 Novembre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Io sono sciallissima! Ti ho pure fatto l'occhiolino, cosa vuoi di più?
> 
> Ah, 'spetta eh...
> 
> ...


Non si direbbe che sei sciallissima
Ma si direbbe come dire 

Un'insicurona che continua a ripetersi milioni di volte al giorno le stesse cose

sapendo che non riesce ad essere convincente nemmeno con sè stessa...

Ma è solo la mia impressione eh?


----------



## Carola (18 Novembre 2013)

Invece sai conte che Sole non mi da x nulla l idea di un insicura
Ha riportato la sua esp x altro positiva 
Ha affrontato una separazione e le conseguenze

Alla faccia 
Se c'è un i sicuro che si auto motiva scelte in nome di figli di poco credere all ammmmore ecc quello mi dai idea essere tu 

Sempre con sciallanza e ti dico queste cose


----------



## Carola (18 Novembre 2013)

Feath allora semo diverse io è tua ex amante
A parte quato quindi x capire

Veniva con te x sesso
Trombate bene immagino e avrebbe continuato a prendere amore e coccole li è sesso con te

Può essere
Poi si è presa paura giusto ?

Ora che ami o non il marito e irrilevante 
Lei ama la famiglia 
Magari tra un paio di anni tornerà a scopare in giro
Credo possano esistere donne e uomini che agiscono  così 
A me non starebbe bene essere oggetto del loro amore e basta ( vedi marito)
Quindi meglio non saperlo
Però perché dirti che ti ama ?
Presa dal momento passionale ?
Ti scriveva mail vi sentivate ci confidavate?

Però la polla si è fatta beccare dal marito
Segno che non era solo sesso se no a casina stai buona e non "distante"
Così non ti sgamano

Quindi 
Mi sa di una che la raccontae se la conta 
Però ignorala un po' se puoi adesso


----------



## Sole (18 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non si direbbe che sei sciallissima
> Ma si direbbe come dire
> 
> Un'insicurona che continua a ripetersi milioni di volte al giorno le stesse cose
> ...


Boh, vedila un po' come vuoi, hai il diritto di avere la tua idea. 

Io nei miei panni ci sto benone e va bene così. Sono felice della mia vita, ho ricevuto a 38 anni un regalo inaspettato e, cioè, la possibilità di innamorarmi profondamente e di ricominciare una nuova vita. Le difficoltà ci sono, ma so di essere sulla strada giusta. Quello che pensi tu o altri utenti di Tradi.net mi importa fina a un certo punto, con tutto il rispetto e l'affetto che ho per questo posto 

Se racconto di me è perché in questo forum, fatto soprattutto di gente che ha rapporti sessuali fuori dal rapporto ufficiale e tende a mantenere lo status quo, si parla a volte di separazione in modo distorto.

Io capisco che ognuno ha la sua sensibilità e rispetto tutti. Per la mia sensibilità, ad esempio, il disagio di vivere la mia vita di coppia alla luce del sole è minimo se lo confronto a quello che provavo tradendo mio marito e scopando in giro da moglie.

Per questo continuerò a scrivere di me e della mia esperienza positiva. Per non lasciare che visioni fuorvianti di chi parla e giudica senza aver vissuto certe esperienze possano condizionare chi, magari, si domanda se separarsi o no. Non voglio che la separazione sia vista sempre e comunque come una catastrofe. O che passi il messaggio che far convivere figli e compagno sia una violenza psicologica nei loro confronti.

Per questo, e solo per questo, ripeterò anche cento volte le stesse cose 

Fattene una ragione :mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (18 Novembre 2013)

38? splendida età, sole


----------



## Sole (18 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> 38? splendida età, sole


Ora 39... quando mi sono innamorata però non ne avevo ancora 38 in effetti.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Novembre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Boh, vedila un po' come vuoi, hai il diritto di avere la tua idea.
> 
> Io nei miei panni ci sto benone e va bene così. Sono felice della mia vita, ho ricevuto a 38 anni un regalo inaspettato e, cioè, la possibilità di innamorarmi profondamente e di ricominciare una nuova vita. Le difficoltà ci sono, ma so di essere sulla strada giusta. Quello che pensi tu o altri utenti di Tradi.net mi importa fina a un certo punto, con tutto il rispetto e l'affetto che ho per questo posto
> 
> ...


Capisco...
Devo farmi una ragione di cosa?

Vuoi un verde?

L'ho messa la faccina...


----------



## contepinceton (18 Novembre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Boh, vedila un po' come vuoi, hai il diritto di avere la tua idea.
> 
> Io nei miei panni ci sto benone e va bene così. Sono felice della mia vita, ho ricevuto a 38 anni un regalo inaspettato e, cioè, la possibilità di innamorarmi profondamente e di ricominciare una nuova vita. Le difficoltà ci sono, ma so di essere sulla strada giusta. Quello che pensi tu o altri utenti di Tradi.net mi importa fina a un certo punto, con tutto il rispetto e l'affetto che ho per questo posto
> 
> ...


Verde mio.


----------



## Sole (18 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Capisco...
> *Devo farmi una ragione di cosa?
> *
> Vuoi un verde?
> ...


Che scriverò le stesse cose anche milioni di volte, se ne avrò voglia e lo reputerò utile.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Novembre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Che scriverò le stesse cose anche milioni di volte, se ne avrò voglia e lo reputerò utile.


Che guma che sei...
Gnegnegnegnegnegegnè.


----------



## Sole (18 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Che guma che sei...
> Gnegnegnegnegnegegnè.


E tu sei una cozza!

:bleble:


----------



## devastata (18 Novembre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> E tu sei una cozza!
> 
> :bleble:



No, cozza ormai lo associo solo a sesso anale!


----------



## Sole (18 Novembre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> No, cozza ormai lo associo solo a sesso anale!


Ah sì? E perché? Mi sono persa qualcosa??


----------



## lolapal (18 Novembre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Ah sì? E perché? Mi sono persa qualcosa??



:smile:


----------



## Sole (18 Novembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> :smile:


E vabbé, però non si fa così! Ora mi tocca andare a rileggermi tutto il 3d! :incazzato:

Ok, trovato


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Novembre 2013)

*un forum, una discussione*

non un forum qualsiasi, un forum su un tema che tocca la sfera intellettiva, emotiva ed esperienziale di persone ADULTE.
in questo forum, qualche volta, si strumentalizza l'argomento figli:

1. per avere l'ultima parola
2. per avvallare la bontà di scelte fatte da noi ADULTI e che i figli devono subire, che si tratti di separarsi o rimanere

questo io lo trovo disgustoso, e lo ripeterò anche un milione di volte, se ne avrò voglia e se lo riterrò utile


----------



## feather (19 Novembre 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Feath allora semo diverse io è tua ex amante
> A parte quato quindi x capire
> 
> Veniva con te x sesso
> ...


Ma infatti non ho mai capito.

Se voleva solo scopare poteva dirmelo dall'inizio invece di raccontarmi un sacco di storie.
Non ne aveva alcun bisogno, lei è molto bella e intelligente. Ci sarei andato a letto ben volentieri lo stesso e avrei evitato di lasciarmi andare..
Invece di dirmi che mi ama alla follia. Una volta mi ha scritto: "chissà se i nostri figli dormiranno mai insieme.."
Un'altra volta ha registrato l'audio mentre cantava la ninna nanna al figlio per addormentarlo. Poi me l'ha fatto ascoltare. Se era solo sesso a che pro?? Non glielo avevo certo chiesto io di farlo..
Inoltre se era solo sesso poteva benissimo stare con la sua famigliola e scopare con me di tanto in tanto, perché interrompere? Perché negarsi al marito con qualsiasi scusa per non scoparci insieme?
Ci sono un sacco di contraddizioni e cose che non capisco. Forse una donna riesce a capire tutto questo e a spiegarmelo. Io proprio non capisco. 

Al inizio si, ci confidavamo, mi raccontava di se, dei suoi segreti, di cose che non aveva mai detto a nessuno. Era riuscita ad aprirsi con me come non aveva mai fatto prima d'ora. Poi ha cominciato a chiudere la porta che aveva aperto. Perché ancora non l'ho capito bene.

In ogni caso la lascio stare sicuro. Altro non posso fare comunque.
Tra due giorni è il suo compleanno. Le farò gli auguri e poi smetterò di scriverle completamente. Che altro posso fare?
E poi, a dirtela tutta, mi sono anche un po' rotto i coglioni di fare analisi semantiche. Se mi dice non ti amo io assumo che non mi ami. Al che c'è poco da discutere. 

Rimane il fatto che mi manca da morire e fa male.


----------



## sienne (19 Novembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> non un forum qualsiasi, un forum su un tema che tocca la sfera intellettiva, emotiva ed esperienziale di persone ADULTE.
> in questo forum, qualche volta, si strumentalizza l'argomento figli:
> 
> 1. per avere l'ultima parola
> ...



Ciao 

visto che sono tra coloro che ha portato avanti un certo argomento,
questo post lo vorrei aver spiegato. non mi va proprio di pormi la domanda, 
se, secondo una tua percezione / valutazione / impressione, strumentalizzo mia figlia! 

1. Se è carattere, lo si fa anche con le bacche. 
   Ed è vero, su alcune cose, io ho l'ultima parola. Quando una cosa la trovo importante
   per un valore in sé, quando mi sembra, che se si integrasse anche un certo aspetto, 
   le valenze potrebbero cambiare. Si parla e si discute, su cose che possono avere una 
   portata enorme sulla vita famigliare ... ecc. ecc. ... 
2. No, non m'interessa proprio. Anzi, questo "label" non lo voglio proprio. Non so che farmene. 
   L'ultima istanza è mia figlia. Sul ieri, oggi e in futuro. E un genitore lo sa benissimo, altro che. 
   E se tu questo lo ritieni bontà, integrare, mettendosi "auf Augenhöhe" -> sull'altezza degli occhi, 
   tutto quello che un figlio comunica a modo suo e in rapporto alla sua età ... per arrivare 
   ad una decisione, che matura nel tempo arrivando quasi ad una condivisione ... 
   non ci posso fare nulla. 

Cioè, dove sta questo cavolo di bontà! 
Il calcolo è semplice. Cioè, i figli escono di casa verso i 20 anni (io sono uscita prima e mia 
figlia farà anche così, per quello che fa ...). Ora ha 15 anni ... credi veramente, che metterei 
a rischio un suo equilibrio di uno stare bene solo per alcuni anni? Lei è molto intelligente. 
E sarebbe arrogante da parte mia, non tener conto di lei! Non so come è in Italia, ma qui,
se non passi dopo i primi sei anni di scuola nelle secondarie e dopo altri due anni nel ginnasio,
sei fuori! Ti sei giocato la possibilità di studiare ... certo ora ci sono le passarelle ecc. ma è 
faticoso e complicato. No, no ... quello ha priorità e per poter passare tutti quei esami, che
durano ogni volta sei mesi ... oltre al periodo di prova, per vedere se riesci a mantenere 
il gradino che hai raggiunto, tu devi stare in un ambiente tranquillo, che ti ascolta ecc. 
E lei fa due formazioni contemporaneamente! Ma che stiamo scherzando! 
Se sta bene lei, sto bene anche io ... come genitore, che sono in primis, quello è il fine! 
E nient'altro ... 

Questo è bontà? C'è solo da essere realistici. E fare molto bene i calcoli. 
Il casino lo abbiamo fatto noi ... non loro. E non mi stancherò di ripeterlo ...  ...

sienne


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Novembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> visto che sono tra coloro che ha portato avanti un certo argomento,
> questo post lo vorrei aver spiegato. non mi va proprio di pormi la domanda,
> ...



ciao sienne,
mi fa sempre molta tenerezza questo tuo sforzo di spiegare e di farti capire. fa proprio parte di te.

io non sto mettendo in discussione le capacità genitoriali di nessuno, né le scelte.
mi sono limitata a osservare come in questo topic, da dieci pagine a questa parte, si stia andando OT con un argomento che, se pur poteva avere qualche aggancio con quello di partenza, è diventato pretestuoso a portare a casa la ragione o l'approvazione per certe scelte: questo argomento è "i figli".

a meno che non si apra un 3d in cui viene espressamente richiesto di affrontare l'argomento figli, trovo sempre fuori luogo che qui sopra vengano date in pasto al pubblico parti più o meno rilevanti della vita privata che coinvolgono minori: se poi diventa pretesto per fantomatiche crociate in favore di separazioni, divorzi o permanenza in casa di genitori in crisi lo trovo, come ho scritto e ribadisco, disgustoso.
più pornografico che parlare di sesso anale.
indipendentemente che chi lo faccia si chiami a, b o c.

è una mia sensibilità e personale opinione che esprimo, come tutti.


----------



## sienne (19 Novembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ciao sienne,
> mi fa sempre molta tenerezza questo tuo sforzo di spiegare e di farti capire. fa proprio parte di te.
> 
> io non sto mettendo in discussione le capacità genitoriali di nessuno, né le scelte.
> ...


Ciao Chiara,

ora credo di aver capito. 
ok ... in pochissime parole: non sono né a favore né contro il divorzio o lo stare assieme. 
sono a favore, di spogliarci di tante idee, ideali, sogni ecc. e partire dalla realtà e dai nostri figli,
ma non secondo ciò che pensiamo noi ... ma tenendo conto proprio di loro ... 
Ci vuole tempo, pazienza ... e le decisioni maturano piano piano. Può essere l'una come l'altra. 
A me da fastidio, che a priori ... si esclude una, per "grilli" propri. E oggi non sono 30 anni fa ecc. 
E su questo, ho una sensibilità quasi ridicola ... Ich weiss es ... 
Per il resto è vero. Mi sono agganciata alla discussione e non ho riflettuto, cioè a volte è così che
in un thread si inizia a parlare di più cose ... può piacere o meno ... ma no, non ho pretese a riguardo. 
cioè, a me, non torna niente in tasca ... 

PS: spero, che questo sforzo qualche frutto dia ... cioè, è la base di un interagire ... 

sienne


----------



## contepinceton (19 Novembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> non un forum qualsiasi, un forum su un tema che tocca la sfera intellettiva, emotiva ed esperienziale di persone ADULTE.
> in questo forum, qualche volta, si strumentalizza l'argomento figli:
> 
> 1. per avere l'ultima parola
> ...


Adulte non lo so...
Direi adultere...

Ma sull'adulte ho i miei dubbi....

Mi sembra che il dato emergente sia

Tanta e macroscopica immaturità affettiva.

Ed è proprio specchiandomi su essa che mi sono detto
No non ci siamo per niente
E sono maturato...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Novembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Chiara,
> 
> ora credo di aver capito.
> ok ... in pochissime parole: non sono né a favore né contro il divorzio o lo stare assieme.
> ...


:up:


----------



## contepinceton (19 Novembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ciao sienne,
> mi fa sempre molta tenerezza questo tuo sforzo di spiegare e di farti capire. fa proprio parte di te.
> 
> io non sto mettendo in discussione le capacità genitoriali di nessuno, né le scelte.
> ...



Si hai ragione...
Ma è una situazione atipica.


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Novembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :up:


Sempre meglio un Petrucci in calo che una qualche danza negra col tamburello, comunque.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Novembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sempre meglio un Petrucci in calo che una qualche danza negra col tamburello, comunque.



sei un fine conoscitore di musica, ritengo riduttivo per te soffermarti al "tamburello", joey

la batteria della capoeira è composta da strumenti specifici e pregni di significati simbolici, ma sta tranquillo, non ti tedierò con la spiegazione 
e poi non è una danza, ma una nobile arte marziale dissimulata in danza per ragioni storicamente fondate.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Novembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sempre meglio un Petrucci in calo che una qualche danza negra col tamburello, comunque.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (19 Novembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sei un fine conoscitore di musica, ritengo riduttivo per te soffermarti al "tamburello", joey
> 
> la batteria della capoeira è composta da strumenti specifici e pregni di significati simbolici, ma sta tranquillo, non ti tedierò con la spiegazione
> e poi non è una danza, ma una nobile arte marziale dissimulata in danza per ragioni storicamente fondate.


Dai non parlare di queste cose
a colui che non sa apprezzarle no?

Sembri un antichista che pretende di spiegarmi le finezze della musica del 600...

Come direbbe il mio amico aretino...Julius...

Du palle...


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Novembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sei un fine conoscitore di musica, ritengo riduttivo per te soffermarti al "tamburello", joey
> 
> la batteria della capoeira è composta da strumenti specifici e pregni di significati simbolici, ma sta tranquillo, non ti tedierò con la spiegazione
> e poi non è una danza, ma una nobile arte marziale dissimulata in danza per ragioni storicamente fondate.



Sì. Quando comincerai a vestirti di stracci ed a cianciare di Cuba e rivoluzione, esattamente?


----------



## Brunetta (19 Novembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> non un forum qualsiasi, un forum su un tema che tocca la sfera intellettiva, emotiva ed esperienziale di persone ADULTE.
> in questo forum, qualche volta, si strumentalizza l'argomento figli:
> 
> 1. per avere l'ultima parola
> ...


E' disgustoso usare i figli nella vita più che in una discussione in un forum dove se ne parla per ribadire che le situazioni sono diverse e usare i figli per giustificare le proprie scelte (non nel forum ma nella vita) ipocrite o avventate è sbagliato se lo si fa per principio.
Non è fuori tema nella discussione di Feather che si domanda se restare in una situazione che non sa vivere serenamente e come è stato possibile che la sua amante l'abbia lasciato per un figlio.
Infatti si sono lette opinioni su situazioni vissute diverse.
Io mai mi sarei assunta la colpa di fare del male ai miei figli, invece mi sono trovata a dovermi assumere la responsabilità di una separazione, che ha causato dolore, per me ma anche per loro per questioni di principio e dignità. Dal dolore ne sono venute cose positive. Sarebbe stato meglio avere la famiglia perfetta? Certo. Ma la vita non la si può controllare e, nelle situazioni che ci è dato vivere, si cerca di fare quel che si crede sia il meglio, anche per i figli. A posteriori si vede come stanno. Perché non ci si dovrebbe confrontare anche su questo aspetto?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dai non parlare di queste cose
> a colui che non sa apprezzarle no?
> 
> Sembri un antichista che pretende di spiegarmi le finezze della musica del 600...
> ...



si trattava di una spiegazione minima, modello bignami
non dirmi che con tutti i pipponi che ti leggi giornalmente qui sopra è  il mio striminzitissimo post a farti allungare gli attributi....:rotfl:


ah, dimenticavo

verde mio, con affetto


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Novembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì. Quando comincerai a vestirti di stracci ed a cianciare di Cuba e rivoluzione, esattamente?



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


sono troppo capitalista e viziosa, ahimè
prendo la parte piacevole di tutto

a proposito.....sto leggendo "l'uomo in fuga", veramente avvincente


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Novembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' disgustoso usare i figli nella vita più che in una discussione in un forum dove se ne parla per ribadire che le situazioni sono diverse e usare i figli per giustificare le proprie scelte (non nel forum ma nella vita) ipocrite o avventate è sbagliato se lo si fa per principio.
> Non è fuori tema nella discussione di Feather che si domanda se restare in una situazione che non sa vivere serenamente e come è stato possibile che la sua amante l'abbia lasciato per un figlio.
> Infatti si sono lette opinioni su situazioni vissute diverse.
> Io mai mi sarei assunta la colpa di fare del male ai miei figli, invece mi sono trovata a dovermi assumere la responsabilità di una separazione, che ha causato dolore, per me ma anche per loro per questioni di principio e dignità. Dal dolore ne sono venute cose positive. Sarebbe stato meglio avere la famiglia perfetta? Certo.* Ma la vita non la si può controllare e, nelle situazioni che ci è dato vivere, si cerca di fare quel che si crede sia il meglio, anche per i figli. *A posteriori si vede come stanno. Perché non ci si dovrebbe confrontare anche su questo aspetto?



in effetti.
per questo non capisco come si possa ritenere che una persona che invece decide di non separarsi o di non trovarsi un nuovo compagno dopo la separazione non stia facendo il meglio che ritiene di dover fare per i figli.

sul discorso che nella vita farsi schermo dei figli nel bene nel male sia disgustoso, sappi che me sfondi una porta aperta, ma questo non lo rende meno esecrabile in una conversazione più o meno virtuale: dal momento che io non voglio entrare in merito nelle vite private che non conosco parlo di atteggiamento sul forum.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Novembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> in effetti.
> per questo non capisco come si possa ritenere che una persona che invece decide di non separarsi o di non trovarsi un nuovo compagno dopo la separazione non stia facendo il meglio che ritiene di dover fare per i figli.
> 
> sul discorso che nella vita farsi schermo dei figli nel bene nel male sia disgustoso, sappi che me sfondi una porta aperta, ma questo non lo rende meno esecrabile in una conversazione più o meno virtuale: dal momento che io non voglio entrare in merito nelle vite private che non conosco parlo di atteggiamento sul forum.


Infatti: si sceglie ciò che si crede sia meglio per sé e per le persone a cui si vuol bene.
Se però si dice che è certo che i figli di separati soffrano più dei figli di chi sta insieme di facciata, ognuno porta la propria esperienza.
Si può pensare che si interpreti in senso favorevole per suffragare le proprie scelte sia in un caso sia in un altro.
In una conversazione chi decide che si stia usando i figli? 
Mi sembra anche difficile farlo.


----------



## sienne (19 Novembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti: si sceglie ciò che si crede sia meglio per sé e per le persone a cui si vuol bene.
> Se però si dice che è certo che i figli di separati soffrano più dei figli di chi sta insieme di facciata, ognuno porta la propria esperienza.
> Si può pensare che si interpreti in senso favorevole per suffragare le proprie scelte sia in un caso sia in un altro.
> In una conversazione chi decide che si stia usando i figli?
> Mi sembra anche difficile farlo.


Ciao Bruni,

personalmente lo trovo importante che se ne parli ... 
per vari motivi, che non sto ad elencare. uno però, lo ritengo centrale,
e tu lo hai già detto ... e forse il mio allargamento e anche già compreso nel tuo. 

nel percorso di vita, vi sono cose che accadano da un momento all'altro ... 
le certezze possono trasformarsi in dubbi ... o fortificarsi ancora di più ... 
certo, che ognuno sceglie secondo ciò che ritiene la cosa migliore ... 
Ma parlandone, forse, per alcuni una tale decisione può trasformarsi 
in quanto cadono dei pregiudizi ... e questo porta soltanto ad allargare 
le possibilità di scelta, anche se poi si sceglie come si intendeva ... 
ma gestendola diversamente forse ... ecc. ecc. oh, il confronto serve a tante cose ... 

Ma la storia di usare i figli, non l'ho mica capita ... 
Usare per che cosa? Per capire meglio che scelta prendere?
Lo spero bene ... ma mi sa, che non è questo che s'intende ... 

sienne


----------



## sienne (19 Novembre 2013)

Ciao

mi scuso ... ho riportato una cosa che ho già detto ... 

questa storia dei figli, meglio che non mi venga spiegato ... 
rimango nell'oscurità a riguardo, se no poi, riattacco il disco ... 

tanto, tra qualche settimana se ne riparlerà ... 

sienne


----------



## Sole (19 Novembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Bruni,
> 
> personalmente lo trovo importante che se ne parli ...
> per vari motivi, che non sto ad elencare. uno però, lo ritengo centrale,
> ...


Sono assolutamente d'accordo con te su tutto, ma soprattutto sul neretto, che ritengo centrale.


----------



## sienne (19 Novembre 2013)

Ciao Sole,

tutto quello che siamo e che ci circonda, influisce ... 

non ha importanza se Svizzero tedesco, francese, romancio o ticinese
o Spagnolo o Italiano ... (è quello che conosco, direi un po' meglio)
o ceto medio-alto o basso ... con le loro culture, mentalità, abitudini, credenze ecc. 

una determinante in comune ho trovato, a parte tanto amore, ... l'autenticità. 

si arriva ad essere autentici, se ci si spoglia ... e poi ci si riveste. 
non c'è nulla di male, se si decide di rimanere assieme per la facciata. 
ma farla passare ai figli come atto per amore verso loro ... 
questo loro lo notano ... lo sentono ... non fa bene! no ... ne soffrono ... 
non tutti, c'è chi se ne frega pure ... 

tutto qua ... 

sienne


----------



## Nocciola (19 Novembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Sole,
> 
> tutto quello che siamo e che ci circonda, influisce ...
> 
> ...


Io non credo che la figlia di occhiverdi, prendo come esempio lui, se ne accorga o quelli di Rosa.
Non credo che i miei figli percepiscano nulla, per altro quando andiamo sull'argomento mi confermano con i loro racconti e parole che sono sereni nell'atmosfera che vivono.
Io credo che anche i matrimoni di facciata non siano tutti uguali. Ovvio che se la facciata comporta discussioni continue, ripicche o la presenza di un solo genitore alla volta ecc ecc credo che la separazione sia la soluzione migliore.


----------



## feather (19 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io non credo che la figlia di occhiverdi, prendo come esempio lui, se ne accorga o quelli di Rosa.


Io credo che non se ne accorgano, non dei problemi tra i genitori. Però credo assorbano inconsciamente un idea distorta di cos'è un matrimonio e, sempre inconsciamente, tenderenno a riprodurre la stessa dinamica da adulti.
Il feeling tra i genitori credo traspaia da tantissimi piccoli gesti e sguardi di cui nessuno si rende conto ma il cervello, specie quello dei bambini registra.
Ma qui ci vorrebbe una psicologa dell'età evolutiva che ne sa....

Ma aprire un thread sull'argomento..? No, eh?


----------



## MK (19 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si...*non si era ancora sposata*
> lo fece l'anno dopo...eh si...
> 
> Mio nonno era un uomo perentorio.
> ...


Altri tempi. Oggi donna o uomo che si sia a 26 anni si dovrebbe essere altrove. Donna=oggetto utile?


----------



## feather (19 Novembre 2013)

Sono le 5 di mattina, mi sono svegliato un'ora fa.. Pensando alla mia ex amante, a cosa è "andato storto" per così dire. Stavo sognando una frase che gettava nuova luce sul perché lei si sia allontanata, la cosa strana è che la frase era così contorta e astrusa che sembrava scritta da Rabarbaro, avevo difficoltà, in sogno, a capirla.


----------



## feather (19 Novembre 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Donna=oggetto utile?


Pure matrimonio = situazione utile

...mi par di capire


----------



## MK (19 Novembre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Io fino al matrimonio, cioè 33 anni. Giorni di tuono: caffè a letto, vitto e alloggio cinque stelle, mamma butler, papà' bancomat, grasse risate e preoccupazioni zero.
> Dio salvi le mamme, i mammoni e gli italiani che non vogliono crescere.
> Rifarei tutto.


Per me è davvero difficile da comprendere. E te lo dico da figlia e da madre.


----------



## Sole (19 Novembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Sole,
> 
> tutto quello che siamo e che ci circonda, influisce ...
> 
> ...


Sono d'accordo con te.
Come ho già scritto in questo stesso 3d, ci sono molte valide ragioni per non separarsi. Quelle economiche ad esempio, per esperienza personale, sono quelle apparentemente più futili ma nella pratica più valide, a mio avviso. Economicamente la separazione è un passo che non tutti possono permettersi, soprattutto di questi tempi. E soprattutto se si aspira a mantenere lo stesso tenore di vita del matrimonio. Bisogna essere disposti ad affrontare tante difficoltà e cavarsela (spesso da soli) in situazioni non facili.


----------



## MK (19 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Pure matrimonio = situazione utile
> 
> ...mi par di capire


O convivenza, o meglio 'vivere con'. Il matrimonio è rischioso per il dopo. Ma io non faccio testo.


----------



## devastata (19 Novembre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con te.
> Come ho già scritto in questo stesso 3d, ci sono molte valide ragioni per non separarsi. Quelle economiche ad esempio, per esperienza personale, sono quelle apparentemente più futili ma nella pratica più valide, a mio avviso. Economicamente la separazione è un passo che non tutti possono permettersi, soprattutto di questi tempi. E soprattutto se si aspira a mantenere lo stesso tenore di vita del matrimonio. Bisogna essere disposti ad affrontare tante difficoltà e cavarsela (spesso da soli) in situazioni non facili.



Sono dello stesso parere, come ci sono matrimoni che continuano 'solo per interesse' perchè rimanendo insieme si può fare una vita molto agiata. Sono scelte.


----------



## feather (19 Novembre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Sono dello stesso parere, come ci sono matrimoni che continuano 'solo per interesse' perchè rimanendo insieme si può fare una vita molto agiata. Sono scelte.


Mmmm.... stare insieme per la vita agiata... scusa eh... senza offesa ma messa così suona come una forma di prostituzione...
Nel principato di Monaco ci sono un sacco di russe strafighe che si sposano e vivono con qualche miliardario.. per la vita agiata..


----------



## devastata (19 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Mmmm.... stare insieme per la vita agiata... scusa eh... senza offesa ma messa così suona come una forma di prostituzione...
> Nel principato di Monaco ci sono un sacco di russe strafighe che si sposano e vivono con qualche miliardario.. per la vita agiata..



Guarda che non è proprio il mio caso, anzi, sono io che mantengo mio marito. Ma conosco persone che non lasciano il marito perchè con lui fanno la bella vita, Maldive, Cortina, barca.


----------



## feather (19 Novembre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Guarda che non è proprio il mio caso, anzi


Ma infatti mica parlavo di te, manco mi ricordavo se vivi con un uomo o meno. Parlavo della frase in sé, non del tuo caso specifico.


----------



## feather (19 Novembre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> G Ma conosco persone che non lasciano il marito perchè con lui fanno la bella vita, Maldive, Cortina, barca.


Appunto.. come si distingue dalla prostituzione?


----------



## MK (19 Novembre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Guarda che non è proprio il mio caso, anzi, sono io che mantengo mio marito. Ma conosco persone che non lasciano il marito perchè con lui fanno la bella vita,* Maldive, Cortina, barca*.


E soldi che servono per mantenere il giovane amante, o i giovani amanti


----------



## devastata (19 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Ma infatti mica parlavo di te, manco mi ricordavo se vivi con un uomo o meno. Parlavo della frase in sé, non del tuo caso specifico.



Hai scritto 'senza offesa' quindi sembrava rivolto a me.  Comunque non è certo una novità che molti continuino per convenienza. Nel caso ad esempio di mio marito non potrò mai sapere se il suo voler restare con me sia dipeso da altro o dal dipendere da me. Ora io vivo lontano ma lui è a casa mia.


----------



## devastata (19 Novembre 2013)

MK ha detto:


> E soldi che servono per mantenere il giovane amante, o i giovani amanti



Forse hai frainteso, sono le moglie ad usufruire di quei benefit.


----------



## MK (19 Novembre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Forse hai frainteso, sono le moglie ad usufruire di quei benefit.


Mogli ricche, o meglio, con mariti ricchi, che stanno coi loro consorti solo per il conto in banca (o chissà dove). L'amore da qualche parte lo cercheranno no? O si sfogano con lo shopping?


----------



## feather (19 Novembre 2013)

MK ha detto:


> E soldi che servono per mantenere il giovane amante, o i giovani amanti





devastata ha detto:


> Forse hai frainteso, sono le moglie ad usufruire di quei benefit.


Bah.. immagino che esistano anche i casi opposti. Magari meno frequenti ma immagino esistano..


----------



## devastata (19 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Bah.. immagino che esistano anche i casi opposti. Magari meno frequenti ma immagino esistano..



Può essere, non me ne vengono in mente di personali. Nel mio caso è solo conseguenza delle sue azioni insensate e mi dispiace buttarlo fuori casa. Però non si tratta certo di fare la bella vita, solo vivere con un tetto sulla testa e al caldo.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Io credo che non se ne accorgano, non dei problemi tra i genitori. Però credo assorbano inconsciamente un idea distorta di cos'è un matrimonio e, sempre inconsciamente, tenderenno a riprodurre la stessa dinamica da adulti.
> Il feeling tra i genitori credo traspaia da tantissimi piccoli gesti e sguardi di cui nessuno si rende conto ma il cervello, specie quello dei bambini registra.
> Ma qui ci vorrebbe una psicologa dell'età evolutiva che ne sa....
> 
> Ma aprire un thread sull'argomento..? No, eh?


Per me conta l'autenticità e l'accettazione. I miei, se si fosse state ai tempi di oggi o per le motivazioni del tradimento dichiarate qui, avrebbero dovuto separarsi o avere amanti, invece sono rimasti insieme, impegnandosi a dare valore al loro stare insieme e poi mio padre regalava a lei rose rosse e perle e lei gli faceva mille tenerezze e delicatezze.
Erano autentici perché credevano che il matrimonio e la famiglia meritassero la repressione e il ridimensionamento delle esigenze egoistiche e difficoltà di coppia.
Per questo li ho stimati molto, non per l'essere stati insieme a tutti i costi.
Se una persona sta insieme a chi non ama, sentendo questo come un atto sociale dovuto, ma non crede nella coppia e trova soddisfazioni altrove può essere che sia autentico ma anche no.
Io non sarei stata autentica.


----------



## devastata (19 Novembre 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Mogli ricche, o meglio, con mariti ricchi, che stanno coi loro consorti solo per il conto in banca (o chissà dove). L'amore da qualche parte lo cercheranno no? O si sfogano con lo shopping?



Non tutte le donne mettono l'amore o il sesso come priorità, anzi. Per molte conta la forma e lo stato sociale, l'apparenza ed il benessere. La famiglia d'origine prima di tutto ed i figli.


----------



## mary80 (19 Novembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Leggo ora la tua storia e mi dispiace... Io ho avuto un padre che malato di lavoro è stato via per molto tempo, max una volta a settimana,a volte mesi... Ed è pesato...ma si sa hanno la scusa... "devo portare i soldi" si ma quanti ne servono?? Sembra che  non lavorano per la famiglia ma per tutta la generazione!! Per questo penso che mi sono orientata all'opposto,ovvero un ragazzo che sta con me più tempo possibile e a breve lavoreremo insieme... Sai in un anno e qualche mese ci siamo visti tutti i gg per un minimo di 6 ore a media... Se fai il calcolo un nostro anno corrisponde a quasi 7 anni di coppia di tu e del tuo lui! (vi vedete una volta a settimana,anzi sera,sono 4 al mese... *4 per 8 fa 48* e 365 / 48 fa 7... ) e ti confermo che io di ricordi con lui gia ne ho tantissimi!!noi lo sappiamo,nn siamo nella norma!!ma a noi ci piace la condivisione... Quindi ho vissuto entrambe le situazioni e penso che per chi cm noi,vuole un senso di coppia di unione,una persona come tuo marito ti da gli svantaggi di esser in coppia(xk nn puoi mica ritradirlo) e gli svantaggi di esser single(sei sola come o peggio di come saresti da single)... Per cui medita molto sulla scelta.. Secondo me ancora puoi crearti la famiglia che vuoi... Quelli come loro,non cambiano!!ci si nasce!!
> Ma una domanda mi sorge spontanea... Ma anche quando eravate fidanzati da poco faceva cosi?? Se si,cm mai avevi accettato lo stesso di stare con lui?? Credevi k cambiasse?



e gli asini volano


----------



## MK (19 Novembre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Non tutte le donne mettono l'amore o il sesso come priorità, anzi. Per molte conta la forma e lo stato sociale, l'apparenza ed il benessere. La famiglia d'origine prima di tutto ed i figli.


E i mariti lo sanno?


----------



## MK (19 Novembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me conta l'autenticità e l'accettazione. I miei, se si fosse state ai tempi di oggi o per le motivazioni del tradimento dichiarate qui, avrebbero dovuto separarsi o avere amanti, invece sono rimasti insieme, impegnandosi a dare valore al loro stare insieme e poi mio padre regalava a lei rose rosse e perle e lei gli faceva mille tenerezze e delicatezze.
> Erano autentici perché credevano che il matrimonio e la famiglia meritassero *la repressione *e il ridimensionamento delle esigenze egoistiche e difficoltà di coppia.
> Per questo li ho stimati molto, non per l'essere stati insieme a tutti i costi.
> Se una persona sta insieme a chi non ama, sentendo questo come un atto sociale dovuto, ma non crede nella coppia e trova soddisfazioni altrove può essere che sia autentico ma anche no.
> Io non sarei stata autentica.


Repressione? Stare in coppia sopprimendo una parte di se stessi? A che pro? Secondo me chi sente la coppia come atto sociale dovuto non può non crederci. L'infedeltà in quel caso è però comprensibile. Se non c'è amore non c'è nemmeno il bisogno di esclusività.


----------



## Sole (19 Novembre 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Repressione? Stare in coppia sopprimendo una parte di se stessi? A che pro? Secondo me chi sente la coppia come atto sociale dovuto non può non crederci. L'infedeltà in quel caso è però comprensibile. *Se non c'è amore non c'è nemmeno il bisogno di esclusività*.


Sono d'accordo. Ma penso anche che se si è coerenti fino in fondo e si sceglie la famiglia senza amore, si possa, appunto per rispetto nei confronti di un impegno preso e di una parola data, rinunciare anche all'infedeltà.

E' roba d'altri tempi, me ne rendo conto. Ma sono convinta che anche oggi esistano mogli o mariti che si rendono conto che col coniuge l'amore è finito, ma comunque non tradirebbero mai, per rispetto dell'altro ma anche di se stessi, dei propri principi e valori.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Novembre 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Repressione? Stare in coppia sopprimendo una parte di se stessi? A che pro? Secondo me chi sente la coppia come atto sociale dovuto non può non crederci. L'infedeltà in quel caso è però comprensibile. Se non c'è amore non c'è nemmeno il bisogno di esclusività.


Non sto parlando di me e tanto meno di te, sto parlando dei miei genitori che hanno vissuto una vita con uno senso di responsabilità che oggi è rarissimo. Responsabilità sociale nei confronti dei figli e dell'impegno assunto. Cose d'altri tempi. Non ho parlato di mancanza d'amore, ho parlato di rose.


----------



## MK (20 Novembre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo. Ma penso anche che se si è coerenti fino in fondo e si sceglie la famiglia senza amore, si possa, appunto per rispetto nei confronti di un impegno preso e di una parola data, rinunciare anche all'infedeltà.
> 
> E' roba d'altri tempi, me ne rendo conto. Ma sono convinta che anche oggi esistano mogli o mariti che si rendono conto che col coniuge l'amore è finito, ma comunque non tradirebbero mai, per rispetto dell'altro ma anche di se stessi, dei propri principi e valori.


Io invece non ne sono così convinta. E' l'amore che ti fa stare con una persona. Se l'amore non c'è mai stato quale valore potresti dare alla fedeltà? Perchè te lo chiede l'altro/a? Posso capire il valore dell'unione come impresa, nel senso, c'è chi ci crede, una casa una famiglia i figli un lavoro in comune. Ma uno spazio per i sentimenti e per le emozioni ci dovrà pur essere.


----------



## MK (20 Novembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non sto parlando di me e tanto meno di te, sto parlando dei miei genitori che hanno vissuto una vita con uno senso di responsabilità che oggi è rarissimo. *Responsabilità sociale nei confronti dei figli e dell'impegno assunto. *Cose d'altri tempi. Non ho parlato di mancanza d'amore, ho parlato di rose.


Sociale? La società fondata sulla famiglia che reprime l'individuo?


----------



## Scaredheart (20 Novembre 2013)

mary80 ha detto:


> e gli asini volano


per Bacco  oh mamma... Ora si rivolterebbe la mia prof!  scusa intendevo 12 mesi, 4 volte a settimana per 12 mesi... Grazie per averlo fatto notare


----------



## Sole (20 Novembre 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Io invece non ne sono così convinta. E' l'amore che ti fa stare con una persona. Se l'amore non c'è mai stato quale valore potresti dare alla fedeltà? Perchè te lo chiede l'altro/a? Posso capire il valore dell'unione come impresa, nel senso, c'è chi ci crede, una casa una famiglia i figli un lavoro in comune. Ma *uno spazio per i sentimenti e per le emozioni ci dovrà pur essere*.


Sul neretto io la penso esattamente come te. Per questo non starei mai con un uomo che non amo.

Però capisco e stimo le persone (oggi sempre più rare) che fanno una scelta che è dettata, se non dall'amore romantico, dall'amore per i propri valori (la lealtà, ad esempio) e le proprie idee. Scelta che può comportare anche il sacrificio di una parte vitale di sé, come la sfera erotica e sentimentale, in nome di una serenità interiore che altrimenti non si proverebbe.


----------



## devastata (20 Novembre 2013)

MK ha detto:


> E i mariti lo sanno?


lo sanno ma lo hanno capito tardi.


----------



## feather (20 Novembre 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Sociale? La società fondata sulla famiglia che reprime l'individuo?


In Asia è la regola. 
È i risultati non è che siano meravigliosi..
Inoltre mano a mano che le donne diventano economicamente autosufficienti tutto l'impianto si sgretola come un castello di sabbia. Segno che era costruito sul nulla.


----------



## Carola (20 Novembre 2013)

Spazio x i sentimenti...
A volte penso che si possa reprime la parte di se vitale da cui sfera erotica e sentimentale x una parte di se diversa 

Fare una scelta che però
 ...Non deve poi pesare su nessuno

Perché se una scelta c'è la auto imponiamo credo che pesi e prima o poi venga fuori
A me personalmente negandomi di avere bisogno di determinare cose , succedeva così

Sono cose che capisco adesso a freddo, adesso che faccio terapia.

Credo che questo mio dibattersi interiormente sia dato da valori che ho fatto miei , dati anche dallEsdei miei genitori ... e una parte di me che è diversa... che sente che non è giusto non concederesi un rapporto non più felice.. più vero

feath forse la tua amante non era poi così in crisi, mi da proprio idea di una che voleva sognare ma che messa davanti al rischio di perdere tutto abbia fatto una bella ripensata 

Io, visto che mi trovi x certo versi simile, non ho avuto questa paura perché quel " tutto" non mi stava comunque bene

Non vuol dire che sono meglio o peggio
Solo situaz diverse
Ma come vedi ho una paura fottuta di sbagliare anche io


----------



## danny (20 Novembre 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Sociale? La società fondata sulla famiglia che reprime l'individuo?



E se invece di pensare in questi termini, si pensasse alla famiglia come qualcosa che completa l'individuo?.
Cosa siamo noi senza gli altri?  Senza gli affetti? Senza qualcuno da amare, che ci faccia sentire vivi e ci conceda l'illusione di essere importanti, e sicuramente scacci da noi l'idea di essere soli?
E' ovvio che la famiglia debba costituirsi sul sapersi dare agli altri - prima regola - sugli spazi concessi all'individualità, ma una famiglia è anche una necessaria assunzione di responsabilità verso gli altri elementi che la compongono - dai figli ai compagni. 
E questa responsabilità  è auspicabile anche verso tutte le persone che compongono la collettività: vedere tutto in termini individualistici frantuma la società, ci rende deboli, probabili vittime del più forte, o del più egoista, e soli.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Novembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non sto parlando di me e tanto meno di te, sto parlando dei miei genitori che hanno vissuto una vita con uno senso di responsabilità che oggi è rarissimo. Responsabilità sociale nei confronti dei figli e dell'impegno assunto. Cose d'altri tempi. Non ho parlato di mancanza d'amore, ho parlato di rose.


Com'era la loro condizione economica?
A cosa andava incontro tua madre se lasciava suo marito?
Era passata la legge sul divorzio?
O si erano sposati in cui il divorzio era un grande tabù?

Faccio queste domande per inquadrare meglio la situazione.

Per me non era nè senso di responsabilità, nè amore
Ma solo necessità di sussistenza.

ma tanto stiamo tornando a quei tempi alla velocità della luce.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> In Asia è la regola.
> È i risultati non è che siano meravigliosi..
> Inoltre mano a mano che le donne diventano economicamente autosufficienti tutto l'impianto si sgretola come un castello di sabbia. Segno che era costruito sul nulla.


Beh allora oggi molti uomini sono a casa dal lavoro
perchè a causa dell'emancipazione
le donne hanno portato via a loro il lavoro...

Beate allora certe società africane 
basate sul modello leonino...

Solo le femmine lavorano...
E i maschi dato che sono maschi
riposano!


----------



## contepinceton (20 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> E se invece di pensare in questi termini, si pensasse alla famiglia come qualcosa che completa l'individuo?.
> Cosa siamo noi senza gli altri?  Senza gli affetti? Senza qualcuno da amare, che ci faccia sentire vivi e ci conceda l'illusione di essere importanti, e sicuramente scacci da noi l'idea di essere soli?
> E' ovvio che la famiglia debba costituirsi sul sapersi dare agli altri - prima regola - sugli spazi concessi all'individualità, ma una famiglia è anche una necessaria assunzione di responsabilità verso gli altri elementi che la compongono - dai figli ai compagni.
> E questa responsabilità  è auspicabile anche verso tutte le persone che compongono la collettività: vedere tutto in termini individualistici frantuma la società, ci rende deboli, probabili vittime del più forte, o del più egoista, e soli.


Sei vicino al pensiero di mio nonno.
Lui diceva che un uomo senza na moglie e dei figli
si riduce ben presto ad un barbone.

Però diceva pure
che un uomo ha diritto alle sue amanti.
Ma prima non deve far mancare nulla alla moglie.

E diceva che in nessun caso è lecito
abbandonare la moglie e i figli.


----------



## Hellseven (20 Novembre 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Per me è davvero difficile da comprendere. E te lo dico da figlia e da madre.


Capisco che tu possa non comprendere. Va bene comunque. Il mondo è bello perché è vario. Ciao


----------



## mic (20 Novembre 2013)

*Mio pensiero...*



danny ha detto:


> E se invece di pensare in questi termini, si pensasse alla famiglia come qualcosa che completa l'individuo?.
> Cosa siamo noi senza gli altri?  Senza gli affetti? Senza qualcuno da amare, che ci faccia sentire vivi e ci conceda l'illusione di essere importanti, e sicuramente scacci da noi l'idea di essere soli?
> E' ovvio che la famiglia debba costituirsi sul sapersi dare agli altri - prima regola - sugli spazi concessi all'individualità, ma una famiglia è anche una necessaria assunzione di responsabilità verso gli altri elementi che la compongono - dai figli ai compagni.
> E questa responsabilità  è auspicabile anche verso tutte le persone che compongono la collettività: vedere tutto in termini individualistici frantuma la società, ci rende deboli, probabili vittime del più forte, o del più egoista, e soli.


Non concordo...
La famiglia non completa l'individuo. Può sviluppare parti dello stesso che prima non erano palesi, al limite, ma non lo completa. Gli esseri umani per loro natura non si possono completare, per quanto ci si sforzi non si può.
Al contrario, perfezionare il singolo porta di riflesso a migliorare anche ciò che è composto da più persone (famiglia e società). Capire chi siamo e cosa siamo, è la strada maestra per lo sviluppo di tutto.


----------



## danny (20 Novembre 2013)

mic ha detto:


> Non concordo...
> La famiglia non completa l'individuo. Può sviluppare parti dello stesso che prima non erano palesi, al limite, ma non lo completa. Gli esseri umani per loro natura non si possono completare, per quanto ci si sforzi non si può.
> Al contrario, perfezionare il singolo porta di riflesso a migliorare anche ciò che è composto da più persone (famiglia e società). Capire chi siamo e cosa siamo, è la strada maestra per lo sviluppo di tutto.


Perfezionare ci sta. E' difficile essere amati se non ci si ama.
Con l'equilibrio però di chi sa di essere comunque parte di un contesto.
Altrimenti a furia di guardare il nostro io ci si ritrova a non vedere altro che quello.
Il punto d'incontro è a metà. Tra le esigenze dell'individuo e quelle degli altri.
Sembra una cosa scontata, ma la maggior parte delle persone non vi ci arriva neppure lontanamente.


----------



## feather (20 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> , ci rende deboli, probabili vittime del più forte, o del più egoista, e soli.


Non sono daccordo, essere soli non significa essere deboli.


----------



## feather (20 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E diceva che in nessun caso è lecito
> abbandonare la moglie e i figli.


Ma vivere in un altra casa non vuol dire abbandonarli..


----------



## feather (20 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> E se invece di pensare in questi termini, si pensasse alla famiglia come qualcosa che completa l'individuo?.


Quindi grandi pensatori illuminati che non si sono mai sposati erano uomini incompleti?


----------



## danny (20 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Non sono daccordo, essere soli non significa essere deboli.


In qualsiasi società l'essere solo non garantisce alcuna forza.
Lo puoi spostare dall'ambito della famiglia a quello del lavoro o a quello della politica - argomento più spinoso, che vorrei evitare per non incorrere in partigianerie inutili.
Prova a prendere 1000 operai di un'azienda che scioperano tutti assieme.
E poi confrontali con 1000 interinali di 100 società diverse che vanno ognuno per la propria strada perché incapaci di pensare in maniera collettiva, di gruppo, non avendo più necessità, storie ed esigenze comuni.
E dimmi in quale delle due situazioni vi è maggior forza.


----------



## Minerva (20 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Quindi grandi pensatori illuminati che non si sono mai sposati erano uomini incompleti?


erano soli.


----------



## danny (20 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Quindi grandi pensatori illuminati che non si sono mai sposati erano uomini incompleti?



Confrontarci con i grandi pensatori non è corretto. Le valutazioni che si possono fare qui sono di massima.
Esistono poi individui che non trovano alcun completamento né nel consorte né nei figli.
Conosco persone che vivono per la scienza, o per l'arte.
Essenzialmente, però, la loro opera rimane a vantaggio di tutta la società, quindi non possono definirsi avulsi da essa.


----------



## feather (20 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> erano soli.


Stiamo parlando di completezza.


----------



## Minerva (20 Novembre 2013)

e





danny ha detto:


> Confrontarci con i grandi pensatori non è corretto. Le valutazioni che si possono fare qui sono di massima.
> Esistono poi individui che non trovano alcun completamento né nel consorte né nei figli.
> Conosco persone che vivono per la scienza, o per l'arte.
> Essenzialmente, però, la loro opera rimane a vantaggio di tutta la società, quindi non possono definirsi avulsi da essa.


e
spesso la loro solitudine, disperazione, sofferenza è il valore aggiunto nelle loro opere .
ci sono personalità che non riusciranno mai a considerare il loro modo di vita in funzione di altri e con priorità che non sono le proprie


----------



## danny (20 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sei vicino al pensiero di mio nonno.
> Lui diceva che un uomo senza na moglie e dei figli
> si riduce ben presto ad un barbone.
> 
> ...



E io sono distante dal mio.
Mio bisnonno ebbe per primo due moglie in successione.
Mio padre completò la rivoluzione con una moglie, un divorzio all'alba della legge, e qualche decina di compagne in successione, l'ultima delle quali ha la mia età.
Alla fine per rivoluzionare ancora, si deve essere reazionari. In apparenza.
Nella realtà non esiste una ricetta valida per tutti.
Potremmo discuterne per ore, ma essenzialmente ognuno di noi può avere opinioni differenti.
Però, basta averle, e non finire nell'ipocrisia.
Avere amanti e mentire al consorte è un'ipocrisia.
Conosco una coppia che può parere scandalosa dal di fuori.
Sono scambisti, esibizionisti e quant'altro. Ragionandoci sopra però non li trovo affatto esecrabili.
Si sono incontrati e hanno condiviso le loro esigenze, e insieme hanno cercato di soddisfarle.
Insieme, e questa non è cosa da poco. Molto meglio di altre coppie che conosco che si mentono giorno per giorno, dando sfogo al loro ego dimentichi degli altri.
Chi è più individualista, allora?
Avere una famiglia non vuol dire automaticamente essere più di un individuo.
Avere una famiglia vuol dire cercare un equilibrio necessario tra individualità e responsabilità, tra sè stessi e gli altri.
In questo senso una famiglia completa l'individuo, e non lo reprime.


----------



## danny (20 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ee
> spesso la loro solitudine, disperazione, sofferenza è il valore aggiunto nelle loro opere .
> ci sono personalità che non riusciranno mai a considerare il loro modo di vita in funzione di altri e con priorità che non sono le proprie



E' un modello però non sostenibile, valido o apprezzabile per l'unico che lo caratterizza.
Uscendo dalle persone straordinarie, e rientrando tra le persone normali, ho un vicino di casa che può fungere da esempio.
Single 40enne, lo incontro ogni volta con donne diverse.
Vive da solo, convive raramente e per periodi determinati.
Non comunica con nessuno di noi, si disinteressa dei problemi condominiali che risolviamo noi, e non paga da anni le spese del condominio.
E' un modello che può sopravvivere solo perché è raro. Se fossimo tutti così, sarebbe impossibile anche solo gestire un condominio. 
Ciò non toglie che è un modello valido per la persona in questione, a cui non mi sento di applicare il mio.


----------



## danny (20 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Ma vivere in un altra casa non vuol dire abbandonarli..


Diciamo però che non è la stessa cosa. 
Sicuramente è un trauma.
Per tutti gli attori: figli e genitori.
Non è cosa da prendere alla leggera, mai.
Esperienza di figlio di divorziati in età infantile.


----------



## Minerva (20 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> E' un modello però non sostenibile, valido o apprezzabile per l'unico che lo caratterizza.
> Uscendo dalle persone straordinarie, e rientrando tra le persone normali, ho un vicino di casa che può fungere da esempio.
> Single 40enne, lo incontro ogni volta con donne diverse.
> Vive da solo, convive raramente e per periodi determinati.
> ...


hai ragione .
banalizzando a volte penso che ci siano molte situazioni dove il single invidia chi ha famiglia e viceversa


----------



## contepinceton (20 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> E io sono distante dal mio.
> Mio bisnonno ebbe per primo due moglie in successione.
> Mio padre completò la rivoluzione con una moglie, un divorzio all'alba della legge, e qualche decina di compagne in successione, l'ultima delle quali ha la mia età.
> Alla fine per rivoluzionare ancora, si deve essere reazionari. In apparenza.
> ...


Mio nonno non aveva amanti...
Ma alla sera andava a giocare le carte...
Se ti informi dai nostri veci...
Dietro al gioco delle carte...
Belo sconto stava el casin no?

Lui
Non ha MAI perdonato a suo figlio, di aver lasciato la moglie.

(mentalità alla vecia no?)


----------



## danny (20 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mio nonno non aveva amanti...
> Ma alla sera andava a giocare le carte...
> Se ti informi dai nostri veci...
> Dietro al gioco delle carte...
> ...



Così facevano tutti.
Le donne? Sapevano, e giravano la testa dall'altra parte.
Le coppie duravano una vita, e ho visto anche persone felici di questo.
Oggi da questo granitico stile di vita si è passati al precariato diffuso.
E' meglio? E' peggio?
Dipende.
Come in ogni test che si rispetti la parola sempre indica la risposta sbagliata.
E' la vita secondo Ikea, mobili che durano il tempo di una convivenza.
Sempre più breve, ma i prezzi sono bassi, il costo è accessibile, non è richiesto un grande impegno...
I miei nonni e quelli di mia moglie invece compravano mobili per durare una vita, e forse più di una vita, e infatti ancora noi alcuni di quelli li usiamo.
E la sera, ci troviamo a fare l'amore nelle lenzuola di lino del corredo della nonna.
Appena lavate, ti accarezzano la pelle che è un piacere.
Quelle del Centro Commerciale non ti danno la stessa soddisfazione, chissà perché.
Ma chi compra più oggi le lenzuola di lino?
E così ti perdi insieme ad altri un certo tipo di piacere...
Io colleziono oggetti di una certa età, per non usare la parola d'epoca che è abusata.
Sono solidi, ben finiti, riflettono l'arte di chi li realizzava. Certo, sono meno funzionali di certi che usiamo quotidianamente. E sicuramente meno accattivanti. Una Bianchi del 35 pesa 20 chili, e rispetto a una MTB di oggi non ha neppure il cambio e frena maluccio. 
Eppure ha un certo fascino, una discreta eleganza, anche se questo sostantivo applicato a una bicicletta oggi può sembrare addirittura eccessivo.
Vi è il buono e il cattivo in ogni situazione, in ogni cosa, in ogni rapporto umano.
L'importante è chiarire con se stessi e con gli altri quello che si vuole dalla vita, senza ingannare o far male a nessuno. Noi stessi compresi.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Così facevano tutti.
> Le donne? Sapevano, e giravano la testa dall'altra parte.
> Le coppie duravano una vita, e ho visto anche persone felici di questo.
> Oggi da questo granitico stile di vita si è passati al precariato diffuso.
> ...


Non so se le donne sapevano.
Il dialogo di coppia
COndivisione di tutto

Cose inconcepibli per mio nonno.
Lui diceva: ci sono robe da omini e robe da done.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> E se invece di pensare in questi termini, si pensasse alla famiglia come qualcosa che completa l'individuo?.
> Cosa siamo noi senza gli altri? Senza gli affetti? Senza qualcuno da amare, che ci faccia sentire vivi e ci conceda l'illusione di essere importanti, e sicuramente scacci da noi l'idea di essere soli?
> E' ovvio che la famiglia debba costituirsi sul sapersi dare agli altri - prima regola - sugli spazi concessi all'individualità, ma una famiglia è anche una necessaria assunzione di responsabilità verso gli altri elementi che la compongono - dai figli ai compagni.
> E questa responsabilità è auspicabile anche verso tutte le persone che compongono la collettività: vedere tutto in termini individualistici frantuma la società, ci rende deboli, probabili vittime del più forte, o del più egoista, e soli.


Vedo che vi siete dati alla PHilosoPhia. Io sono una ragazza di campagna. Mi sento repressa quando sono obbligata a fare qualcosa che non mi piace, contro la mia volontà, contro la mia natura. Non mi sento repressa nel fare liberamente una scelta, quando se da un lato devo rinunciare a qualcosa che potrebbe piacermi... d'altro lato salvaguardo ciò senza il quale non potrei vivere. Siamo esseri senzienti, dicono.


----------



## danny (20 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non so se le donne sapevano.
> Il dialogo di coppia
> COndivisione di tutto
> 
> ...


Le donne che ho conosciuto io immaginavano, di sicuro, e forse sapevano.
Il dialogo di coppia non andava oltre certe consuetudini: si imparava che l'uomo aveva certe esigenze e che la donna doveva comportarsi in una certa maniera. E sopra questo calava il silenzio.
Ora cosa è cambiato?
Quelle esigenze forse sono rimaste le stesse, per l'uomo. 
E la donna ha scoperto - o più che altro ha portato finalmente alla luce - che ha le stesse esigenze che ha sempre preteso l'uomo. L'unica vera differenza. 
Tutt'intorno a questa cosa - normalissima pulsione umana - si costruiscono castelli di ipocrisie, in cui il dialogo di coppia giace allo stesso livello dei nostri nonni.
Forse è cambiato solo che a tutto questo non ci si vuole più rassegnare più come un tempo, e quando un tradimento viene allo scoperto, di solito si fa crollare tutta una famiglia
Quindi, è stato un progresso? Siamo più liberi, ora? Siamo meno ipocriti?
Sicuramente siamo diventati tutti più precari.
Il resto, dipende.


----------



## danny (20 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Vedo che vi siete dati alla PHilosoPhia. Io sono una ragazza di campagna. Mi sento repressa quando sono obbligata a fare qualcosa che non mi piace, contro la mia volontà, contro la mia natura. Non mi sento repressa nel fare liberamente una scelta, quando se da un lato devo rinunciare a qualcosa che potrebbe piacermi... d'altro lato salvaguardo ciò senza il quale non potrei vivere. Siamo esseri senzienti, dicono.


Quello che hai descritto è la giusta ricerca di un equilibrio, fondamentale per una coppia.
Una ricerca che a mio parere non termina mai e segue i cambiamenti degli individui che la compongono.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Novembre 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Io invece non ne sono così convinta. E' l'amore che ti fa stare con una persona. Se l'amore non c'è mai stato quale valore potresti dare alla fedeltà? Perchè te lo chiede l'altro/a? Posso capire il valore dell'unione come impresa, nel senso, c'è chi ci crede, una casa una famiglia i figli un lavoro in comune. Ma uno spazio per i sentimenti e per le emozioni ci dovrà pur essere.





MK ha detto:


> Sociale? La società fondata sulla famiglia che reprime l'individuo?


Magari! Non credo alla dittatura delle emozioni e dei sentimenti egoistici.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Le donne che ho conosciuto io immaginavano, di sicuro, e forse sapevano.
> Il dialogo di coppia non andava oltre certe consuetudini: si imparava che l'uomo aveva certe esigenze e che la donna doveva comportarsi in una certa maniera. E sopra questo calava il silenzio.
> Ora cosa è cambiato?
> Quelle esigenze forse sono rimaste le stesse, per l'uomo.
> ...


Ehmmm... Danny... la vera differenza è nel fatto che oggi la donna lavora, ha uno stipendio, è una persona libera e autosufficente. E non deve più mandare giù obbligatoriamente il magone del marito che esce e rientra con una bella malattia venerea, come avveniva spesso.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> In Asia è la regola.
> È i risultati non è che siano meravigliosi..
> Inoltre mano a mano che le donne diventano economicamente autosufficienti tutto l'impianto si sgretola come un castello di sabbia. Segno che era costruito sul nulla.


Io intendo non solo lealtà verso l'altro e soprattutto gli altri=figli, come dice Sole, (e ci mancherebbe! Per me la lealtà è un aspetto primario per avere stima di me stessa. E capisco chi ha bassa autostima perché non è leale. Basterebbe esserlo e risalirebbe l'autostima) ma soprattutto lealtà e fedeltà a me stessa e a un impegno preso. Non mi iscrivo neanche in palestra se so che mi può capitare di non aver voglia di andarci. Se mi iscrivo ci vado, cascasse il mondo.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> E se invece di pensare in questi termini, si pensasse alla famiglia come qualcosa che completa l'individuo?.
> Cosa siamo noi senza gli altri?  Senza gli affetti? Senza qualcuno da amare, che ci faccia sentire vivi e ci conceda l'illusione di essere importanti, e sicuramente scacci da noi l'idea di essere soli?
> E' ovvio che la famiglia debba costituirsi sul sapersi dare agli altri - prima regola - sugli spazi concessi all'individualità, ma una famiglia è anche una necessaria assunzione di responsabilità verso gli altri elementi che la compongono - dai figli ai compagni.
> E questa responsabilità  è auspicabile anche verso tutte le persone che compongono la collettività: vedere tutto in termini individualistici frantuma la società, ci rende deboli, probabili vittime del più forte, o del più egoista, e soli.


Standing ovation
Sposiamoci io e te :carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (20 Novembre 2013)

mic ha detto:


> Non concordo...
> La famiglia non completa l'individuo. Può sviluppare parti dello stesso che prima non erano palesi, al limite, ma non lo completa. Gli esseri umani per loro natura non si possono completare, per quanto ci si sforzi non si può.
> Al contrario, perfezionare il singolo porta di riflesso a migliorare anche ciò che è composto da più persone (famiglia e società). Capire chi siamo e cosa siamo, è la strada maestra per lo sviluppo di tutto.


Un equilibrio tra queste due cose è quello che si dovrebbe perseguire.
E' una vita dura


----------



## danny (20 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ehmmm... Danny... la vera differenza è nel fatto che oggi la donna lavora, ha uno stipendio, è una persona libera e autosufficente. E non deve più mandare giù obbligatoriamente il magone del marito che esce e rientra con una bella malattia venerea, come avveniva spesso.


Esattamente.
Ma giunti finalmente a questo traguardo, che considero un progresso, la coppia è stata finalmente in grado -  o perlomeno auspica nelle intenzioni -   di trovare un nuovo modo adeguato alla situazione di dialogare?
No, nella maggior parte dei casi.
Un tempo l'uomo poteva andare ai casini di nascosto e la donna a casa faceva finta di niente, cullandosi di non essere messa di fronte all'evidenza.
Oggi uomini e donne possono avere amanti, nascondendo la cosa al consorte ugualmente come un tempo.
Fino a quando la cosa non viene a galla e il castello di ipocrisie fa crollare tutto (cosa oggi possibile grazie proprio all'indipendenza economica).
Quindi non vi è stato alcun reale cambiamento, né una maggiore assunzione di responsabilità di fronte all'altro, ma la ricerca di un individualismo esattamente come un tempo. Questo in linea generale si intende, già queste affermazioni generalizzano troppo.
Ma due individui non fanno una coppia. Sono due individui e basta.
La coppia è inevitabilmente un compromesso come qualsiasi altra forma societaria.
Anche un condominio impone dei compromessi.
Non posso permettermi di suonare la tromba alle 3 di notte. Se voglio farlo, è d'uopo scegliere una radura in mezzo a un bosco lontano dai centri abitati.
Ma vivere in un condominio ha anche dei vantaggi indiscutibili rispetto al vivere in una radura in un bosco.
Vantaggi che magari mettono in secondo piano la nostra necessità di suonare la tromba nottetempo.
Ho parlato per metafore... spero s'intenda lo stesso.
Non esiste la perfezione nell'ambito umano: errare fa parte della nostra natura.
Ma esiste la volontà di porre rimedio ai nostri errori, caratteristica che ci rende capaci di essere responsabili di fronte agli altri.


----------



## mic (20 Novembre 2013)

*Perdonatemi...*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Un equilibrio tra queste due cose è quello che si dovrebbe perseguire.
> E' una vita dura


No brunetta...così l'abbiamo voluta noi, la vita. E, a mio modesto avviso, se non ci si conosce veramente non si arriva nemmeno a vivere pienamente la vita. Tutto qui.


----------



## danny (20 Novembre 2013)

mic ha detto:


> No brunetta...così l'abbiamo voluta noi, la vita. E, a mio modesto avviso, se non ci si conosce veramente non si arriva nemmeno a vivere pienamente la vita. Tutto qui.



Questa è una conditio sine qua non.
Occorre conoscerci bene per poter fondare una coppia stabile.
Ti potrei citare esempi vicini a me di persone sposatisi in età molto giovanile, direi ancora nella piena immaturità e inconsapevolezza di sé, che poi si sono trovati a gestire cambiamenti individuali per i quali la coppia è stata incapace di ritrovare un equilibrio.
Una coppia stabile deve essere fondata da persone mature - il che non è sempre vincolato all'età - che sappiano esattamente cosa vogliono dalla vita, e siano sufficientemente pronti e capaci a mettersi in discussione quando necessario per ritrovare un equilibrio di fronte ai cambiamenti del partner.
Una certa forma di elasticità e dinamicità, che non ha nulla a che fare con la repressione di sé, però.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Questa è una conditio sine qua non.
> Occorre conoscerci bene per poter fondare una coppia stabile.
> Ti potrei citare esempi vicini a me di persone sposatisi in età molto giovanile, direi ancora nella piena immaturità e inconsapevolezza di sé, che poi si sono trovati a gestire cambiamenti individuali per i quali la coppia è stata incapace di ritrovare un equilibrio.
> Una coppia stabile deve essere fondata da persone mature - il che non è sempre vincolato all'età - che sappiano esattamente cosa vogliono dalla vita, e siano sufficientemente pronti e capaci a mettersi in discussione quando necessario per ritrovare un equilibrio di fronte ai cambiamenti del partner.
> Una certa forma di elasticità e dinamicità, che non ha nulla a che fare con la repressione di sé, però.


danny ti amo :mexican:.
Non avevo letto la tua discussione perché il primo post mi aveva fatto prevedere risposte divaganti che non avevo voglia di leggere. Mi metterò in pari.
Anche se puoi vivere benissimo senza le mie opinioni. :smile:


----------



## danny (20 Novembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> danny ti amo :mexican:.
> Non avevo letto la tua discussione perché il primo post mi aveva fatto prevedere risposte divaganti che non avevo voglia di leggere. Mi metterò in pari.
> Anche se puoi vivere benissimo senza le mie opinioni. :smile:


Grazie... :mrgreen:
citi la discussione... sono partito molto male, in pieno shock, nella totale incomprensione degli avvenimenti, il primo post lo evidenzia.
Ho scritto nei giorni successivi in preda all'ansia, barcollando tra certezze e negazioni dell'evidenza.
In realtà le opinioni di tanti di voi mi hanno aiutato, in particolare di chi mi ha scritto ed è stato a sopportarmi anche in privato, a esternare e comprendere le mie emozioni, e, di conseguenza, a rapportarmi con quanto stava succedendo.
Pochi di noi sono capaci di crescere da soli, o anche solo di reggere di fronte a situazioni di forte stress. Io passando dalla teoria alla pratica mi son trovato a gestire una realtà che mi rifiutavo di accettare, per cui sono andato avanti con procedimenti di autoinganno: senza di voi non sarei riuscito a affrontare la situazione con la necessaria lucidità e nella consapevolezza degli obiettivi. Allo stato attuale la situazione parrebbe rientrata, anche se permangono inevitabili sacche di dubbi (dentro me) che mi impediscono di considerarmi ancora del tutto fuori. Indipendentemente si intende dal rapporto con mia moglie, che è rinato.
Ci vorranno forse mesi perché tutto ritrovi un nuovo equilibrio stabile inentrambi. Non posso dire che tutto tornerà come prima: sarà diverso, magari anche meglio, spero non peggio, chi può dirlo ora. Affermazioni che condisco con molta speranza e positività, si intende, perché assolutamente soggettive. Gli attori qui sono due, con certezza. Tre con probabilità allo stato attuale del tutto indefinibili.
In poche parole: mia moglie dovrebbe aver lasciato l'amante, noi stiamo insieme assolutamente bene, facciamo l'amore tutti i giorni, siamo allegri... io sono contento. Viviamo una bella giornata di sole sereno con il solo dubbio che possano arrivare le nubi a guastare il cielo.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Grazie... :mrgreen:
> citi la discussione... sono partito molto male, in pieno shock, nella totale incomprensione degli avvenimenti, il primo post lo evidenzia.
> Ho scritto nei giorni successivi in preda all'ansia, barcollando tra certezze e negazioni dell'evidenza.
> In realtà le opinioni di tanti di voi mi hanno aiutato, in particolare di chi mi ha scritto ed è stato a sopportarmi anche in privato, a esternare e comprendere le mie emozioni, e, di conseguenza, a rapportarmi con quanto stava succedendo.
> ...


Vedi? Tutto si è risolto anche senza il mio contributo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Rido di me, eh, non certo di te.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Le donne che ho conosciuto io immaginavano, di sicuro, e forse sapevano.
> Il dialogo di coppia non andava oltre certe consuetudini: si imparava che l'uomo aveva certe esigenze e che la donna doveva comportarsi in una certa maniera. E sopra questo calava il silenzio.
> Ora cosa è cambiato?
> Quelle esigenze forse sono rimaste le stesse, per l'uomo.
> ...


La coppia oggi è più fragile.
Perchè SOLA.
Ai tempi andati
vigilavano i veci.
Erano loro a dire...
Ti te devi essere pì bon con la to sposa...
Ti sposa devi fare el to dovere altrimenti el serca altrove.

I veci dirimevano le nuore.

E la risposta era unanime...
QUando te sarè ti el vecio te farè come te disi ti.
Ma ora tasi che el vecio so mi.


----------



## feather (21 Novembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E capisco chi ha bassa autostima perché non è leale. Basterebbe esserlo e risalirebbe l'autostima)


O basterebbe avere autostima e si sarebbe più leali?

Quindi una volta preso un impegno non si torna più indietro? Se poi si scopre che non è quello che volevamo che si fa? Si fa lo stesso? Anche se abbiamo scoperto che non ci piace?
Ti iscrivi in palestra.. e poi ti rendi conto che non fa per te. Cosa fai?
Dovevi pensarci prima mi dirai...
Già...
Prevedere gli errori ed evitare di farne.


----------



## Leda (21 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> O basterebbe avere autostima e si sarebbe più leali?
> 
> Quindi una volta preso un impegno non si torna più indietro? Se poi si scopre che non è quello che volevamo che si fa? Si fa lo stesso? Anche se abbiamo scoperto che non ci piace?
> Ti iscrivi in palestra.. e poi ti rendi conto che non fa per te. Cosa fai?
> ...


Penso che con un po' di buon senso si possa evitare sia di prendere decisioni a muzzo, continuando a disattenderle e a fare marcia indietro, sia di irrigidirsi nella pretesa irreale di riuscire a portare a termine qualunque progetto si cominci, condannandosi alla galera interiore.
Pensi, consideri le diverse opzioni, le soppesi e infine scegli. La scelta sarà la migliore che potevi fare in qual dato momento della tua vita e in quelle condizioni. Se le condizioni cambiano, rivedi anche la scelta fatta allora; con serietà, ma lo fai e - già che ci sei - considera pure che anche la nuova decisione che stai per prendere potrebbe non essere quella definitiva, ma solo la migliore in quel momento e in quelle condizioni.


----------



## feather (21 Novembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Penso che con un po' di buon senso si possa evitare sia di prendere decisioni a muzzo, continuando a disattenderle e a fare marcia indietro, sia di irrigidirsi nella pretesa irreale di riuscire a portare a termine qualunque progetto si cominci, condannandosi alla galera interiore.
> Pensi, consideri le diverse opzioni, le soppesi e infine scegli. La scelta sarà la migliore che potevi fare in qual dato momento della tua vita e in quelle condizioni. Se le condizioni cambiano, rivedi anche la scelta fatta allora; con serietà, ma lo fai e - già che ci sei - considera pure che anche la nuova decisione che stai per prendere potrebbe non essere quella definitiva, ma solo la migliore in quel momento e in quelle condizioni.


Ma così disattendi un impegno preso. 
Stando a quello che dice Brunetta, questo è un tradire se stessi. 
O avete posizioni diverse o io non ho capito una fava. Possibilissimo peraltro..


----------



## Leda (21 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Ma così disattendi un impegno preso.
> Stando a quello che dice Brunetta, questo è un tradire se stessi.
> O avete posizioni diverse o io non ho capito una fava. Possibilissimo peraltro..


Certo, disattendo un impegno preso. Ma l'impegno l'ho preso IO perchè era funzionale a ME, non vive mica di vita propria. Se io sono cambiata al punto che per me non è più funzionale?
L'alternativa è che ignori di non essere più quella che ero e disattenda me stessa (come se volessi rientrare nei jeans che mettevo a 11 anni).

Io e Brunetta abbiamo posizioni diverse


----------



## feather (21 Novembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Certo, disattendo un impegno preso. Ma l'impegno l'ho preso IO perchè era funzionale a ME, non vive mica di vita propria. Se io sono cambiata al punto che per me non è più funzionale?
> L'alternativa è che ignori di non essere più quella che ero e disattenda me stessa (come se volessi rientrare nei jeans che mettevo a 11 anni).
> 
> Io e Brunetta abbiamo posizioni diverse


Allora mi sa che mi rivedo molto di più nella tua posizione che in quella di brunetta. 
Anche se quando leggo la parola funzionale mi viene in mente il matrimonio del conte.. 

Oggi è il compleanno di lei e dire che ora sto di merda è voler essere ottimisti. Se scrivo minchiate perdonami. Credo di essermi bruciato 40 punti di IQ oggi. 

Ma ti rendi conto che quello che hai scritto è vero per tutti?
Anche per il tuo compagno..?
Come si fa a vivere in un mondo così?
Nulla è scritto, tutto cambia, spesso in peggio..
Domani ti svegli e il tuo compagno potrebbe dirti che non ti ama più. È tremendo, no?


----------



## feather (21 Novembre 2013)

Il bisogno di sicurezza dove lo mettiamo?


----------



## Leda (21 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Il bisogno di sicurezza dove lo mettiamo?


Potrei risponderti in modo colorito, ma sono una signora e lascerò perdere 

Sì, lo so: vale per tutti.
Come il bisogno di stare bene, o di avere un tetto sulla testa e dei soldi in tasca.
Ciononostante capita di ammalarsi, di perdere il lavoro e che il marito ci lasci.
Che cosa facciamo allora? Ci lanciamo dalla finestra o cominciamo a ragionare sul fatto che di eterno non c'è un cazzo e ci rialziamo come possiamo? 

Comunque, il desiderio di sicurezza e lavorare in quella direzione sono cose comprensibili e ottime.
Valutare a costo di cosa e se sia un prezzo accettabile è da esseri pensanti.
L'illusione di avere tutto sotto controllo è, per l'appunto, un'illusione. Basta saperlo, non è che ci si debba pensare sempre, sennò non si vive più.


----------



## Leda (21 Novembre 2013)

http://www.internazionale.it/opinioni/goffredo-fofi/2013/11/20/pacato-cinismo/


----------



## feather (21 Novembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> http://www.internazionale.it/opinioni/goffredo-fofi/2013/11/20/pacato-cinismo/


Non che abbia bisogno di essere indirizzato verso il cinismo.. Anzi, tutto il contrario.. Cerco di resistergli semmai.
:unhappy:


----------



## Leda (21 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Non che abbia bisogno di essere indirizzato verso il cinismo.. Anzi, tutto il contrario.. Cerco di resistergli semmai.
> :unhappy:


Ma hai almeno aperto il link?


----------



## Brunetta (21 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> O basterebbe avere autostima e si sarebbe più leali?
> 
> Quindi una volta preso un impegno non si torna più indietro? Se poi si scopre che non è quello che volevamo che si fa? Si fa lo stesso? Anche se abbiamo scoperto che non ci piace?
> Ti iscrivi in palestra.. e poi ti rendi conto che non fa per te. Cosa fai?
> ...


Pago lo stesso la palestra.
Infatti non mi iscrivo :carneval:
Non isolare frasi.
Se mi prendo un impegno mi impegno con lealtà e questo contribuisce alla mia autostima.
Se le cose non funzionano prendo una decisione con lealtà.
Però non è solo questione di lealtà e autostima è riuscire a stare in situazioni ambigue o no.
E' voler star bene.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Novembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Certo, disattendo un impegno preso. Ma l'impegno l'ho preso IO perchè era funzionale a ME, non vive mica di vita propria. Se io sono cambiata al punto che per me non è più funzionale?
> L'alternativa è che ignori di non essere più quella che ero e disattenda me stessa (come se volessi rientrare nei jeans che mettevo a 11 anni).
> 
> Io e Brunetta abbiamo posizioni diverse


Mica tanto.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Allora mi sa che mi rivedo molto di più nella tua posizione che in quella di brunetta.
> Anche se quando leggo la parola funzionale mi viene in mente il matrimonio del conte..
> 
> Oggi è il compleanno di lei e dire che ora sto di merda è voler essere ottimisti. Se scrivo minchiate perdonami. Credo di essermi bruciato 40 punti di IQ oggi.
> ...


Io facevo un discorso generale.
Per entrare (ancora una volta :mexican nel tuo particolare, io penso che tu ti sia sposato e abbia fatto un figlio un po' (ad cacchium? :mrgreen superficialmente. Ovvero è chiaro che si fanno delle scelte per sé ma questo vale se ti fai un tatuaggio (e anche lì ci sono conseguenze per altri ma sorvoliamo) se invece ti sposi e metti al mondo un figlio non stati scegliendo solo per te, ti stai assumendo delle gravi responsabilità per altre due persone una delle quali è una persona adulta (alla quale hai comunque fatto delle promesse) e l'altra una creatura che tu hai deciso di mettere al mondo.
Per me queste responsabilità si assumono impegnandosi a far stare il meglio possibile queste persone anche senza di te, dopo, però, aver provato a stare bene.
E' l'inizio che è stato sbagliato perché la tua scelta era finalizzata a riempire la tua vita non a trovare un modo per riversare fuori di te la tua pienezza di vita.
Ormai le cose stanno come stanno e non puoi tornare indietro, non riesci a impegnarti in queste famiglia oltre quel che hai fatto perché non trovi dentro di te le risorse per farlo?
E allora dai quel che puoi fuori da quella casa senza caricare loro del peso di non renderti felice, soprattutto il piccolo.


----------



## Leda (21 Novembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io facevo un discorso generale.
> Per entrare (ancora una volta :mexican nel tuo particolare, io penso che tu ti sia sposato e abbia fatto un figlio un po' (ad cacchium? :mrgreen superficialmente. Ovvero è chiaro che si fanno delle scelte per sé ma questo vale se ti fai un tatuaggio (e anche lì ci sono conseguenze per altri ma sorvoliamo) se invece ti sposi e metti al mondo un figlio non stati scegliendo solo per te, ti stai assumendo delle gravi responsabilità per altre due persone una delle quali è una persona adulta (alla quale hai comunque fatto delle promesse) e l'altra una creatura che tu hai deciso di mettere al mondo.
> Per me queste responsabilità si assumono impegnandosi a far stare il meglio possibile queste persone anche senza di te, dopo, però, aver provato a stare bene.
> *E' l'inizio che è stato sbagliato perché la tua scelta era finalizzata a riempire la tua vita non a trovare un modo per riversare fuori di te la tua pienezza di vita.
> ...





Brunetta ha detto:


> Mica tanto.


Hai ragione: mica tanto! :up:

Che bellezza...


----------



## feather (22 Novembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Ma hai almeno aperto il link?


Si si, aperto.. Ma
a. ci sono recensioni discordanti sul libro. Alcuni dicono sia un'accozaglia di minchiate altri che e' un libro meraviglioso
b. parla di sereno cinismo, di farsi beffe del mondo. Esiste qualcosa di assimilabile ad un allegro cinismo? Il cinismo, qualcosa a cui sono particolarmente incline, mi fa piu' pernsare a una battaglia persa con la vita. O invece sono io che mi prendo troppo sul serio e prendo le mie "disgrazie" troppo sul serio?


----------



## Leda (22 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Si si, aperto.. Ma
> a. ci sono recensioni discordanti sul libro. Alcuni dicono sia un'accozaglia di minchiate altri che e' un libro meraviglioso
> b. parla di sereno cinismo, di farsi beffe del mondo. Esiste qualcosa di assimilabile ad un allegro cinismo? Il cinismo, qualcosa a cui sono particolarmente incline, mi fa piu' pernsare a una battaglia persa con la vita. O invece sono io che mi prendo troppo sul serio e prendo le mie "disgrazie" troppo sul serio?



La seconda che hai detto.


----------



## feather (22 Novembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> La seconda che hai detto.


Se lo dice Quelo ci credo ciecamente!


----------



## MK (23 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh allora oggi molti uomini sono a casa dal lavoro
> perchè *a causa dell'emancipazione
> le donne hanno portato via a loro il lavoro...
> *
> ...


Due pensieri in contraddizione nello stesso post. Le donne hanno portato via il lavoro? Perchè a casa, e parlo soprattutto dell'Italia, chi è che lavora e ha sempre lavorato? E' che se 'vi portano via il lavoro' dove state che ruolo avete a cosa servite?


----------



## MK (23 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Domani ti svegli e il tuo compagno potrebbe dirti che non ti ama più. È tremendo, no?


O potrebbe succedere quello che è successo a me. Ti riprendi e ricominci. Se stai ad aspettare che la famiglia gli altri la società si occupino di te non ti rialzi più.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Novembre 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Due pensieri in contraddizione nello stesso post. Le donne hanno portato via il lavoro? Perchè a casa, e parlo soprattutto dell'Italia, chi è che lavora e ha sempre lavorato? E' che se 'vi portano via il lavoro' dove state che ruolo avete a cosa servite?


A fare i fuchi.
E a regalare emozioni...
Senza lavoro rompiamo i maroni a casa
sporcando ovunque

stressando le mogli mogliose...

Che ci amano tanto
di un amore
che non riusciamo a comprendere.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Novembre 2013)

MK ha detto:


> O potrebbe succedere quello che è successo a me. Ti riprendi e ricominci. Se stai ad aspettare che la famiglia gli altri la società si occupino di te non ti rialzi più.


Appunto come dire
se noi vicentini aspettavamo che lo stato si occupasse di noi 
durante l'alluvione saremmo ancora sotto acqua...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## MK (24 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> A fare i fuchi.
> E a regalare emozioni...
> Senza lavoro rompiamo i maroni a casa
> sporcando ovunque
> ...


Figli e/o emozioni? E noi donne a che serviamo? Moglie mogliose e le altre categorie.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Novembre 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Figli e/o emozioni? E noi donne a che serviamo? Moglie mogliose e le altre categorie.


Ma sai che non mi sono mai chiesto a cosa servono le donne...
So che ho bisogno di loro
Mi piace aver bisogno di loro
Loro hanno cose che a me mancano
di cui sono molto ghiotto...

E compensano i loro difetti no?

Con loro è come essere un orso che frega il miele da un favo...
Ok ti pappi il miele...
Ma devi sopportre le punture delle api....


----------



## MK (25 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma sai che non mi sono mai chiesto a cosa servono le donne...
> So che ho bisogno di loro
> Mi piace aver bisogno di loro
> *Loro hanno cose che a me mancano
> ...


Quindi una vale l'altra?


----------



## contepinceton (25 Novembre 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Quindi una vale l'altra?


Più o meno...
M che dirti...
Di una magari apprezzo la compagnia e detesto tutto il resto
di una magari apprezzo i baci e detesto tutto il resto
di una gli abbracci, di una le carezze....ecc...ecc..ecc...

Non capisco 

Una volta le trattavo bene e allora mi dicevano tu ci idealizzi
e io rispondevo
cosa non si fa per portare a casa na scopata...

Allora ho iniziato a non trattarle bene
E ho detto faccio così perchè non vi idealizzo più
siete comuni mortali
e non sono il vostro servo...

e vanti e vanti e vanti....

Una donna perfetta chi potrà trovarla?


----------

